# Annoucing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>



## Paulo

After receiving the sad news that Maktime was about to close, stoping consequently the production of Poljot calibers, namely the notorious 3133, at HdR (spanish watch forum), we decided to try to put in place a project of a "final editon" of the OKEAH model. The idea was to make a version close to the original OKEAH models.

So finally, we are pleased to inform you that the OKEAH "Final Edition" will be a numbered Limited Edition of 300 pieces.
The price for EU will be 348 Euros (not including shipping from Spain).
For USA the price is 360 Euros (resulting from VAT deduction and the best price we got for secure delivery: UPS or FedEx)

The Okeah "Final Edition" project isn't for commercial purposes.
It hasn't been added one euro to the final price for the Forum or for the benefit of others. The price of the watch is the sum of the cost making technical changes + 20% VAT + taxes + customs management + shipping (for now just indicative 2011 prices, which surely will b updated next year).

The price of the latest watches Poljot Okeah when available, was 440 - 480 Euros.
We therefore believe that the price of our Okeah Poljot "Final Edition" is very attractive.
This offer is reserved for fellow forums in which we present this project.

Its production has begun in December and is expected to end in late April.
In late February we will have a first prototype, and we look forward to presenting it here.

Registration period: available stock is all booked, but you can ask to be listed as reservist (in case someone gives up we'll send you the info to book the watch, no payment needed before booking, although it's recomendable there's a true interest in purchasing it)

*How to book?* You must make the request during the specified period, in this thread, with number of watches (max 10) and desired serial numbers. Then, we will contact you (by PM) to give you all the necessary information.
After payment details are sent to you we will keep the watch reserved for 7 days. If in the meantime no payment is received the reservation will be canceled.

How to pay? Bank Transfer to the account of our distributor in Spain (paypal is also posible by request, but will have to include the 4% charges).

1) - First payment: at booking (100 Euros);
2) - Subsequent payments: You can choose how to perform the following payments (always higher than 50 Euros) during 5 months (January to April 20th), up to the grand total, including shipping.

All watches are delivered with invoice, instructions and have official warranty from Volmax.

If you are interested, you should not delay making your reservation. Please remember that it is a limited edition and numbered of 300 watches.

For more information click the pictures (it will take to the annoucement post in HdR, sorry, in spanish, but you can use a translator and, of course, feel free to ask any question )


----------



## Parnis Lover

Nice!


----------



## Girolamo

Nice watch....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gGRawlpnfKA


----------



## César_Soria

A very exciting project. I have number 32 booked yet. There is limited stock. Hurry up, or you can't get one Okeah Final Edition!


----------



## jeevesa

Number 292 for me pls


----------



## nht

jeevesa said:


> Number 292 for me pls


Sorry... can't be number 292.

Avaiable numbers are here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0

Thanks. ;-)


----------



## jeevesa

is 262 taken?
If not i'll take it


----------



## Chihiro

It is really a unique opportunity (25 / 300 next owner :-!)


----------



## nht

jeevesa said:


> is 262 taken?
> If not i'll take it


Sorry, is taken...
Only these numbers are available. Maybe better use this list to facilitate. ;-)

138/300
145/300
148/300
153/300
154/300
156/300
157/300
158/300
159/300
162/300
163/300
165/300
174/300
176/300
178/300
179/300
187/300
189/300
193/300
194/300
195/300
206/300
224/300
228/300
229/300
230/300
239/300
241/300
243/300
245/300
247/300
248/300
251/300
253/300
255/300
257/300
258/300
259/300
262/300
263/300
264/300
267/300


----------



## Parnis Lover

I's available, you all can see the non purchased serials on:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## El Monitor

Thanks Paulo.

We are working hardly to make this project come true, and I would want to thank Volmax for all support they are giving us.
The project Poljot Okeah "Final Edition" (1976-2011) will be the last Okeah ever made, and it´s much appreciated on many european forums:
Forum Montres Rusees (France) or others like "Foro de Relojes" (Spain) and of course, in our own forum "Hablemos de Relojes" (Spain).

Actually, there are only 35-40 pieces left.

All of you... you´re welcome.

The Okeah "Final Edition" will be a "must have", for sure.


----------



## jeevesa

so 267 shall be then


----------



## Parnis Lover

Carlos take a look at the spanish forum, there is another forumer booking by now!


----------



## jeevesa

I'm in or what?


----------



## Parnis Lover

jeevesa said:


> I'm or what?


You are to be booked, I just mean that while we are here more booking is requested on HdR.


----------



## jeevesa

Oki doki! just when I saw this thread my blood pressure skyrocketed


----------



## Girolamo

jeevesa said:


> Oki doki! just when I saw this thread my blood pressure skyrocketed


Your booking is made. Just need to confirm your serial number by our project manager. Do not worry.

Reservations are respected order by order in time.


----------



## polmax3133

I'll take number 176/300, please and thank you, and I would prefer to pay with PayPal.


----------



## El Monitor

polmax3133 said:


> I'll take number 176/300, please and thank you, and I would prefer to pay with PayPal.


Hi Polmax.
Of course, no problem, you can pay using Paypal (+4%)
Paulo is sending you a PM to complet the booking.

Congratulations!


----------



## mysterian

Wow,... talk about exciting!
Thanks for this great opportunity to get in on this purchase.

I would like number 145/300, please and double thank you!I also would like to pay by PayPal.


----------



## El Monitor

mysterian said:


> Wow,... talk about exciting!
> Thanks for this great opportunity to get in on this purchase.
> 
> I would like number 145/300, please and double thank you!I also would like to pay by PayPal.


Hi mysterian!
You´re wellcome, thanks for the comments.
But please, try to take another serial number, 145 is already taken (you can take a look at the list, below).

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...xMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## Generalskie

I already have one on order ! 
A big thumbs-up to our Spanish friends at hablemosderelojes.com !!


----------



## El Monitor

Generalskie said:


> I already have one on order !
> A big thumbs-up to our Spanish friends at hablemosderelojes.com !!


Hi Generalskie!
Nice to see you again!
Thanks for your nice words, stay ready for news, probably we will start production sooner than we thought.

Bye!


----------



## mysterian

El Monitor said:


> Hi mysterian!
> You´re wellcome, thanks for the comments.
> But please, try to take another serial number, 145 is already taken (you can take a look at the list, below).
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...xMno5V3c#gid=0


Uh oh,... No problem!
Please reserve number 154 for me then.
Thanks again.


----------



## JagSagaz

Really excellent project!!

Of course I'm already in and eager for seeing the reservation list complete, since the sooner we get it, the sooner the production will start 

I must say that this beautiful and historical watch will become a "must have" before it is delivered to its final lucky 300 owners.

My congratulations to the whole team that has made this dream come true. Thank you all!:-!

And finally, a piece of advise for those who feel doubtful about buying one of these Okeah's or not: 




There are only 38 watches left yet.:think:


----------



## Vyshnee

# 156 - via PayPal.

Thanks.


----------



## jeevesa

_Hi why i'm still not in the list? I requested a watch no 267 more than 6 hours ago but still...
_
Oops my bad I saw me in for #262! Excuse me


----------



## mysterian

Just confirming,.... 

Please reserve #154 for me please.
Or,... if that one is already taken by the time this post is read,.... any open number will do at this point.
Just don't want to miss out on this!
thanks,...


----------



## Topi

One for me, please. 247, if it's available. The number really does not matter, however.

Topi


----------



## Alberto08

All you russian watch lovers will absolutely love this project which the production run is targeted only at limited 300 samples
I just watched this project and no doubt, I placed my post and picked up my number on the spanish reserve list 
Great work and good luck!


----------



## 24120VR

One for me please, please reserve # 230 for me, or if it's taken already, ANY number is fine by me.

Thanks a lot..

Ah, I was too excited about this Okeah I forgot my manners ..thanks a lot guys to make this happens !

*note : it would be wonderful to have #208 since I have the previous #208 OKEAH, but it's not a big deal *

*additional note : how do I erase image attachment ? The pict I uploaded is way too big..*


----------



## Parnis Lover

Welcome Rudy, soon your request will be taken. 
Regards!


----------



## Argon

264 for me, please . If that's already taken, then the next highest number is fine.

Thank you for organising this and for letting us know on here - much appreciated.


----------



## Sodiac

Please reserve one for me. I don't care which number, I'll leave that up to fate! PM or email me. Thanks!


----------



## Parnis Lover

Okeah staff will ascribe you here a serial number, then they'll contact you by private message.


----------



## El Monitor

Argon said:


> 264 for me, please . If that's already taken, then the next highest number is fine.
> 
> Thank you for organising this and for letting us know on here - much appreciated.


Hi Argon,

It´s taken. I take 263 for you.
Thanks!



Sodiac said:


> Please reserve one for me. I don't care which number, I'll leave that up to fate! PM or email me. Thanks!


Hi Sodiac!
I take 259 for you.
Thanks!

You will receive a PM from Paulo.
Please, follow instructions and do it quick.
You have only 7 days to do the payment.

Congratulations to both!


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys!

That´s the bookings noted:

jeevesa.............262
polmax3133...... 176
Sodiac ..............259
mysterian..........154
Vyshnee............156
Topi .................247
24120VR ..........230
Argon...............263

Dont worry, PMs is coming next from Paulo.

Now, I would want to show you the caseback engraving.
Unfortunately, there was impossible to make a "stamping" treatment on casebacks (too much expensive) and we thought we should make a laser engraving.
Of course, we used the original draw of the first Okeah made in 1976, I mean... the original "anchor" and texts.

That´s the rendering result:










I hope you like it!!


----------



## Girolamo

El Monitor said:


> jeevesa.............262
> polmax3133...... 176
> Sodiac ..............259
> mysterian..........154
> Vyshnee............156
> Topi .................247
> 24120VR ..........230
> Argon...............263


Welcome Comrades. I have booked the 141/300, :-d :-!.


----------



## Starman66

I'd like to reserve 229 if possible. I did PM, but perhaps should have replied here. Sorry about that!


----------



## Recoil

One for me, please. if any available. Highest number possible please.

Thanks

Recoil


----------



## Parnis Lover

To everybody: yes you have to post here (choosing serial number is not necessair but desiderable) and then somebody will send you a private message.
Have a nice okeah-fest!


----------



## El Monitor

Starman66 said:


> I'd like to reserve 229 if possible. I did PM, but perhaps should have replied here. Sorry about that!


Hi Starman!

Ok, booked 229.
Paulo will send you a PM.



Recoil said:


> One for me, please. if any available. Highest number possible please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Recoil


Hi Recoil,

Ok I have booked 267 for u

Please, wait for the PM.

Thanks and congratulations!

Booking list:

jeevesa.............262
polmax3133...... 176
Sodiac ..............259
mysterian..........154
Vyshnee............156
Topi .................247
24120VR ..........230
Argon...............263
Starman66 .......229
Recoil ..............267


----------



## Paulo

Taking a little break just to give a heads up to you guys. 
I'm sorry, this morning has been very busy at work. I'll send all the due PM after lunch.


----------



## chirs1211

Hi, I'm in too all the good no.s are gone so any one of the remaining ones is fine by me.
Just glad to be in on this

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Parnis Lover

Good, soon "El Monitor" will book you and give you a serial number. Regards!


----------



## joak

wow!!!


----------



## Lucidor

I would like to book one watch, serial #255 if it's still available. Thank you for offering this opportunity.


----------



## El Monitor

chirs1211 said:


> Hi, I'm in too all the good no.s are gone so any one of the remaining ones is fine by me.
> Just glad to be in on this
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


Hi Chirs (or Chris)! 

Of course, you´re in.
Keep your serial number: 251



Lucidor said:


> I would like to book one watch, serial #255 if it's still available. Thank you for offering this opportunity.


Hi Lucidor!
You´re in.
Keep your serial number: 255

You´ll receive the PMs from Paulo. Let´s Paulo launching!! :-d


----------



## Paulo

PM sent. Thanks guys :-!

jeevesa .............262
polmax3133 ...... 176
Sodiac ..............259
mysterian ..........154
Vyshnee ............156
Topi .................247
24120VR ...........230
Argon ...............263
Starman66 ........229
Recoil ..............267
chirs1211 .........251
Lucidor ............255


----------



## Starman66

Big THANK YOU to Paulo & El Monitor |>


----------



## El Monitor

Ups....

It´s a fact!! Our Okeah "Final Edition" it´s a must have! :-!










(of course, it´s just a little joke) :-d


----------



## Strela

*I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

Love the watch-- some really nice touches!


----------



## michele

Nice project, faithful and close to the original spirit. Also, the price is better than the latest, expensive reissues (not to say about the crazy prices of the original ones, often battered and frankenized). Well done. |>


----------



## Girolamo

Strela said:


> Love the watch-- some really nice touches!





michele said:


> Nice project, faithful and close to the original spirit. Also, the price is better than the latest, expensive reissues (not to say about the crazy prices of the original ones, often battered and frankenized). Well done.


Many thanks, :-!


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*



Strela said:


> Love the watch-- some really nice touches!


Thanks Strela & Michelle! :-!

I´m glad to hear that words from you.
It´s the result of a hard work. We have taken a long time (7-8 months) to study and learn all about the first Okeah watch made for first on 1976.

A very good technical team was collecting information to each component (how it was the real one hands, the real one bezel, the real one dial....). Sometimes, we had troubles to choose the real one components of the first Okeak launched, you know, many doubts about the colors of the hands....about the real blue color on "mask"... about the correct fonts... Many different watches was launched at the same time.
Finally, we had decided to give greater importance to the main points, such as find the real forms of the hands, the real texts on dial, the real scale, the real telemeter and create the exact Anchor for the caseback engraving. And then, just retouch the real colors (using Pantones slightly differents, but providing a very nice look).

I would want to give special thanks to all the Okeah team:

"*nht*" (Nuno, high specialist on russian watches and coordinator for "FMR" forum) "*Paulo*" (Paulo, "HdR" forum administrator, specialist and coordinator for "WUS" forum), "*Tortuga Shelly*" (Pedro, specialist), *"compas"* (Fernando, specialist), *"jrperez"* (José, specialist and translator), *"4Hz"* (David, general "HdR" forum administrator and specialist), *"Ancora"* (Juan Ramón, watchmaker and distributor), *"Casva"* (Manolo, master graphic designer), *"Girolamo"* (PS designer and "HdR" coordinator), *"JagsSagaz"* (Edu, coordinator for FdR forum), *"Relojsuizo"*. And finally, thanks to *Volmax*.

We hope you like our project.
The Okeah "Final Edition", is closing a very interesting story of an historical watch (made on 1976 for the Captains of the Russian Navy).

Thanks for the oportunity to share the project with all forumers of Watchuseek. :-!

Carlos,
"El Monitor".


----------



## Bobzep

Is there any reason to be cautious of this offer?


----------



## Vyshnee

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

Many thanks for making this fine opportunity available to WUS members! The collaborative attention to the details have made this a truly amazing and exciting project. Congratulations to the Okeah team for pulling it all together! :-!


----------



## roo7

I will like to have #148 

And thanks for making this happen :-!


----------



## Oldheritage

I'd like number 189 if it is still available.


----------



## sawungkampret

hi,

i'd like to get one also, number is not important for me.

though, how much is for asia? you only stated EU and US prices.

thanks a lot.


----------



## Parnis Lover

Only 13 pieces left by now, great! The sooner we end this part of the project the sooner Volmax will start producing dials and hands for us!


----------



## Parnis Lover

sawungkampret said:


> hi,
> 
> i'd like to get one also, number is not important for me.
> 
> though, how much is for asia? you only stated EU and US prices.
> 
> thanks a lot.


Soon the staff will give you an answer, welcome to this project!


----------



## El Monitor

roo7 said:


> I will like to have #148
> 
> And thanks for making this happen :-!


Ok, you´re in!
Paulo will send a MP to you


Oldheritage said:


> I'd like number 189 if it is still available.


Ok, you´re in!

PM is coming!



sawungkampret said:


> hi,
> 
> i'd like to get one also, number is not important for me.
> 
> though, how much is for asia? you only stated EU and US prices.
> 
> thanks a lot.


Ok, you´re in!
Number: 179.
I will let you know the prices to Asia.


----------



## Girolamo

Act. Project Book List OKEAH:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## polmax3133

Bob Bethell said:


> Is there any reason to be cautious of this offer?


I think we can look forward to a quality Volmax chronograph when it's finished. They did state that _"All watches are delivered with invoice, instructions and have official warranty from Volmax."

_And if anything goes wrong beyond that... we have President Obama and the U.S. Armed Forces backing us up! ;-)

I already have the 2006 version of the OKEAH in this case, but as far as I'm concerned the improvements made on this model make it well worth purchasing another. |>


----------



## Paulo

roo7 #148
Oldheritage #189
sawungkampret #179

PMs sent, thanks guys! :-!


----------



## nitezmare

hi, 

would like to get #178

thanks!
handi

*do inform me if arrangement can be made for delivery to Singapore ups/fedex thnks!


----------



## El Monitor

nitezmare said:


> hi,
> 
> would like to get #178
> 
> thanks!
> handi
> 
> *do inform me if arrangement can be made for delivery to Singapore ups/fedex thnks!


Hi nitezmare! :-!

I think shipments to Singapore is so easy to work with spanish official post (Correos Company), I think you don´t need a FeDex or UPS service (just if you want to take the watch sooner). Anyway, we will look for the better conditions to all of you (Singapore, Finland....) and you could decide. Meanwhile, it´s not a real trouble to take the booking, because we should do next additional payments to complet the final amount, so... take the first payment and we will see (nextly) what about shipment cost applied in each case.

We have reserved your serial number, so... *Please, confirm.*

Only 10 pieces available! It´s coming to the end! :-!

Cheers!

*P.S: Please, remember: You have only 7 days from booking noted to send first payment. If you have not send the payment on first 7 days, booking is automatically DELETED. *


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Ugg. The timing on this notice is inconvenient :-(.
I've been wanting one of reissued OKEAH, but I'm unprepared at the moment.

What the hell, I'm in. Paypal for me please.
Obrigadão, Paulo. Gracias, El Monitor.

By the way, the serial number is not that important to me. If 245 is still available, great.
If not, any number is satisfactory


----------



## Bobzep

All right! Sounds good, then!


----------



## Parnis Lover

Please consider you have to pay not the whole amount but just 100 euro to confirm your booking before of 7 days. Remaining amount payment is scheduled before the end of May, which will help you saving money for the project.



Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Ugg. The timing on this notice is inconvenient :-(.
> I've been wanting one of reissued OKEAH, but I'm unprepared at the moment.
> 
> What the hell, I'm in. Paypal for me please.
> Obrigadão, Paulo. Gracias, El Monitor.
> 
> By the way, the serial number is not that important to me. If 245 is still available, great.
> If not, any number is satisfactory


----------



## arktika1148

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Ugg. The timing on this notice is inconvenient :-(.
> I've been wanting one of reissued OKEAH, but I'm unprepared at the moment.
> 
> What the hell, I'm in. Paypal for me please.
> Obrigadão, Paulo. Gracias, El Monitor
> 
> By the way, the serial number is not that important to me. If 245 is still available, great.
> If not, any number is satisfactory


I feel the same...no money at this time of year, but how can this be let go...at least installments, and I really hope Maktime live and keep making the 31's, one of my favourite movements....hmmm

paypal for me in UK, still €7 ? for c&p ? not bothered by number, except the lottery but never win on that either


----------



## El Monitor

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Ugg. The timing on this notice is inconvenient :-(.
> I've been wanting one of reissued OKEAH, but I'm unprepared at the moment.
> 
> What the hell, I'm in. Paypal for me please.
> Obrigadão, Paulo. Gracias, El Monitor.
> 
> By the way, the serial number is not that important to me. If 245 is still available, great.
> If not, any number is satisfactory


Hi Timepiece,

Ok, you´re in. 
Paulo is sending you a PM.

Please, don´t forget to add your nickname on the concept cell.

Congratulations!


----------



## El Monitor

arktika1148 said:


> I feel the same...no money at this time of year, but how can this be let go...at least installments, and I really hope Maktime live and keep making the 31's, one of my favourite movements....hmmm
> 
> paypal for me in UK, still €7 ? for c&p ? not bothered by number, except the lottery but never win on that either


Paypal payment form have the same additional cost to all people: +4% (100+4€).
Do you want to book a piece?
Please, let me know ASAP, I´m not sure how many time will be availables the remaining pieces.

Thanks artika!


----------



## arktika1148

El Monitor said:


> Paypal payment form have the same additional cost to all people: +4% (100+4€).
> Do you want to book a piece?
> Please, let me know ASAP, I´m not sure how many time will be availables the remaining pieces.
> 
> Thanks artika!


Yes for sure, too bad on timimg but can't let this go..many thanks


----------



## Paulo

arktika1148
nitezmare
Timepiece Tenderfoot

PMs sent, thanks guys! :-!


----------



## El Monitor

arktika1148 said:


> Yes for sure, too bad on timimg but can't let this go..many thanks


Ok artika, I´m booking for you the 174 number.

Congratulations!


----------



## dgart08

Put me down for one too...
Dgart08
Any serial will do.
Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## El Monitor

dgart08 said:


> Put me down for one too...
> Dgart08
> Any serial will do.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


Hi dgart08,

You´re in.
Serial number: 159

Paulo is sending you a PM to follow instructions.

Congratulations!

*IMPORTANT NOTE:

**Our good friend, Mrs. Irina Maier, have booked the remaining pieces.
If we could take more pieces from deleted bookings or missing people, I will let you know.
Thanks and congratulations to all guys who have their bookings saved.

And of course, thanks to all the WUS staff, specially to Michelle and Strela (for allowing us to show the project).
The Okeah "Final Edition" project, it* *has succeeded in uniting many people from different countries / continents, and feeling us much closer, so.... We´re really really satisfied.

Cheers!*


----------



## Paulo

PM sent to dgart08, thanks! :-!

Guys, please hurry with the 1st payment, to allow us to order the start of Volmax production.


----------



## nht

First phase completed with success. b-)

On my own behalf and on behalf of HdR Forum, I just want to say *"Thank You"* to WUS Forum, to all its "Staff" and to all its Members. |>


----------



## Argon

*Can't wait to receive mine!*



El Monitor said:


> "*nht*" (Nuno, high specialist on russian watches and coordinator for "FMR" forum) "*Paulo*" (Paulo, "HdR" forum administrator, specialist and coordinator for "WUS" forum), "*Tortuga Shelly*" (Pedro, specialist), *"compas"* (Fernando, specialist), *"jrperez"* (José, specialist and translator), *"4Hz"* (David, general "HdR" forum administrator and specialist), *"Ancora"* (Juan Ramón, watchmaker and distributor), *"Casva"* (Manolo, master graphic designer), *"Girolamo"* (PS designer and "HdR" coordinator), *"JagsSagaz"* (Edu, coordinator for FdR forum), *"Relojsuizo"*. And finally, thanks to *Volmax*.


Many thanks to El Monitor and everyone else in the team for all the work done in arranging this.

The final edition will round off my Okean collection nicely :-!










 2-part re-set lever (late 1970s); 1-part re-set lever (late 1970s / early 1980s); Volmax re-issue (c 2008)


----------



## Chihiro

nht said:


> First phase completed with success. b-)
> 
> On my own behalf and on behalf of HdR Forum, I just want to say *"Thank You"* to WUS Forum, to all its "Staff" and to all its Members. |>


I say the same: thanks to all Members!!!


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*

Yesterday I had troubles to login, only got a chance to send a few PMs but couldn't enter the forum to give a big *Thank You* to WuS and specially to the Russian watches forum moderators and forumners. :-!

I have all the shipping prices options and prices, I'll PM all who don't know yet that along the day.


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*



Starman66 said:


> I'd like to reserve 229 if possible. I did PM, but perhaps should have replied here. Sorry about that!





Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Ugg. The timing on this notice is inconvenient :-(.
> I've been wanting one of reissued OKEAH, but I'm unprepared at the moment.
> 
> What the hell, I'm in. Paypal for me please.
> Obrigadão, Paulo. Gracias, El Monitor.
> 
> By the way, the serial number is not that important to me. If 245 is still available, great.
> If not, any number is satisfactory





dgart08 said:


> Put me down for one too...
> Dgart08
> Any serial will do.
> Thanks.


Hi guys! :-!

Yesterday, I found the same accesing trouble, as Paulo said. o|

Anyway, I would want to advise you, including forumer *"nitezmare"* and *"24120VR", *to be ready with the first payment.
If you haven´t do that, you have only *7 days from booking *to do that. Otherwise, I regret to tell you that your bookings will be canceled.
Why? It´s a simple question of order and to save the project healthy. Many people are waiting to take a piece in other forums, and this people can take your pieces if you can´t follow procedure. :think:

I hope you come on time!! :-!

Enjoy WUS & Okeah!! b-)


----------



## nitezmare

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*



El Monitor said:


> Hi guys! :-!
> 
> Yesterday, I found the same accesing trouble, as Paulo said. o|
> 
> Anyway, I would want to advise you, including forumer *"nitezmare"* and *"24120VR", *to be ready with the first payment.
> If you haven´t do that, you have only *7 days from booking *to do that. Otherwise, I regret to tell you that your bookings will be canceled.
> Why? It´s a simple question of order and to save the project healthy. Many people are waiting to take a piece in other forums, and this people can take your pieces if you can´t follow procedure. :think:
> 
> I hope you come on time!! :-!
> 
> Enjoy WUS & Okeah!! b-)


Hi

Payment has just been made through paypal. Sorry for the delay and thanks so much for coordinating this meaningful project. Will drop u a PM with shipping detail

Regards
Handi


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*

Thanks guys, we foresee that the reserve payments will be concluded tomorrow! :-!


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*

Hi guys, you can revise the payments received on this link, listed in nick's alphabethical order: http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/111205122344_oP4c.pdf

If anything is wrong, please let me know.

Meanwhile, the list has been decreasing (it's normal in this type of projects, new watches or long wanted ones come at sight and there's no wallet for all), so if you're thinking you should have jumped the wagon, now it's the time to ask for a reserve.


----------



## IanC

If maktime is closing, what will happen to brands like Zaria?


----------



## nitezmare

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*



Paulo said:


> Hi guys, you can revise the payments received on this link, listed in nick's alphabethical order: http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/111205122344_oP4c.pdf
> 
> If anything is wrong, please let me know.
> 
> Meanwhile, the list has been decreasing (it's normal in this type of projects, new watches or long wanted ones come at sight and there's no wallet for all), so if you're thinking you should have jumped the wagon, now it's the time to ask for a reserve.


Hi Paulo,

I have made the first payment, although its abit late. Do update it for me thanks!


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*



nitezmare said:


> Hi Paulo,
> 
> I have made the first payment, although its abit late. Do update it for me thanks!


We'll review it and as soon as the list is corrected I'll inform :-!


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*



Paulo said:


> Hi guys, you can revise the payments received on this link, listed in nick's alphabethical order: http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/111205122344_oP4c.pdf
> 
> If anything is wrong, please let me know.
> 
> Meanwhile, the list has been decreasing (it's normal in this type of projects, new watches or long wanted ones come at sight and there's no wallet for all), so if you're thinking you should have jumped the wagon, now it's the time to ask for a reserve.


Hi Paulo,

The pdf of payments doesn't show my paypal deposit. I sent you a PM with confirmation a couple of days ago.
I know your inbox must be very full, but if there is a problem, just let me know


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*



Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Hi Paulo,
> 
> The pdf of payments doesn't show my paypal deposit. I sent you a PM with confirmation a couple of days ago.
> I know your inbox must be very full, but if there is a problem, just let me know


We have 2 other errors reported and pending correction, I'll let you know as soon as the list is revised.


----------



## Paulo

*Project update:*

*PROJECT UPDATE:*

Thanks to the forumners' huge adherence to the project, we have gained one month in the project schedule.
Here's the present project status.

1. Volmax confirms signal reception. Okeah production has started. 

2. Volmax estimates in 2 months the time to show us the 1st proof of the dial, hands and bisel. This means that, if Volmax accomplishes the schedule and there are no setbacks, between the 2nd and 3rd week of February, after having revised the finishing of the components, we'll be able to give Volmax the OK to produce the 300 units.

3. If the schedule is kept, on mid/final May the Okeah will be ready to be delivered.

4. Anticipation of the schedule of payments: due to the good news in the project timing we need to anticipate the deadline to complete the payment of the watch. *Deadline is now the April 20th*.

5. PLAESA (company in charge of the production of the presentation boxes) has sent us their 1st protytipe. If it meats the expectations, the team will give PLAESA the OK to start the printing of text (blue and silver on top of white). The OKEAH presentation box will be ready in final December, begining of January.

The only thing we ask you is to make your best effort to meat the payment deadline. We'll take care of the rest. ;-)

For any question preferably use private message (to keep this message visible).

Thank you all!

PS1: if you're thinking you should have jumped the wagon, now it's the time to ask for a reserve (we'll list you and in case anyone gives up we'll inform you).

PS2: the payment list is going to be revised bettween tomorrow and thursday, when it's done I'll let you know (all situations reported are list errors, rest assured). BTW, red marks are good, it's a soviet era watch.. ;-)


----------



## 24120VR

Hi all ...

I've ordered one, and thinking about another one ..

Can I join the waiting list ?


----------



## Paulo

24120VR said:


> Hi all ...
> 
> I've ordered one, and thinking about another one ..
> 
> Can I join the waiting list ?


I've placed your request in the HdR thread.


----------



## Recoil

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*



Paulo said:


> Hi guys, you can revise the payments received on this link, listed in nick's alphabethical order: http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/111205122344_oP4c.pdf
> 
> If anything is wrong, please let me know.
> 
> Meanwhile, the list has been decreasing (it's normal in this type of projects, new watches or long wanted ones come at sight and there's no wallet for all), so if you're thinking you should have jumped the wagon, now it's the time to ask for a reserve.


The link isn't opening for me. :-(


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Can't wait to receive mine!*



Recoil said:


> The link isn't opening for me. :-(


He had the bad idea of placing a pdf (an update is a new file), here's the link to the last version (everything regarding WUS, except SuXarik payment, is correctly listed, I think): http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/111207174958_9yRO.pdf


----------



## 24120VR

Paulo said:


> I've placed your request in the HdR thread.


Thanks !


----------



## Lucidor

I ordered one, but when I told a friend, he wanted one too. Can you put me on the waiting list for a second watch?


----------



## kirill897

Is there a place for one more on the waiting list? I would like to order one.


----------



## Paulo

Lucidor said:


> I ordered one, but when I told a friend, he wanted one too. Can you put me on the waiting list for a second watch?





kirill897 said:


> Is there a place for one more on the waiting list? I would like to order one.


I've placed your requests in the HdR thread for reserves.


----------



## cuthbert

One for me as well, thanks!


----------



## Paulo

cuthbert said:


> One for me as well, thanks!


I've placed your request in the HdR thread for reserves.
Just for clarification, given the whole series of 300 watches is presently booked, we're accepting requests for a reserve waiting list (presently there are 10 forumners in that list). Until May, date of delivery, it's foreseable that you'll enter the booking list.


----------



## Rwatch

Help me for one on the waiting list? I would like to order one. From HK.


----------



## Mister Mike

Please add me to the reserve list as well. Thanks!


----------



## El Monitor

Rwatch said:


> Help me for one on the waiting list? I would like to order one. From HK.





Mister Mike said:


> Please add me to the reserve list as well. Thanks!


Of course, you´re welcome!

Paulo is out for a couple hours, but we´ve placed your request in the HdR waiting list
You can see all details and changes (just following the waiting list link):

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0
Paulo is preparing you a nice surprise. Stay tunned! :-!


----------



## Paulo

El Monitor said:


> Paulo is preparing you a nice surprise. Stay tunned! :-!


Actually, it wasn't me that prepared it, but the OKEAH team (and Carlos/El Monitor is one of the most active team members) ;-) 

I proudly announce the OKEAH Final Edition case! :-!


----------



## cuthbert

Ehm, with the Poljot logo? Weren't they made by Volmax?


----------



## Rwatch

Hi ei monitor & paulo,
thank you for your help and waiting the good news.
thanks.
rwatch 
hong kong.


----------



## vord

Please add me to the reserve list

Thank you


----------



## El Monitor

cuthbert said:


> Ehm, with the Poljot logo? Weren't they made by Volmax?


Well, it´s just a nice homage of the first one Okeah, manufactured under the Poljot brand in 1976.
Actually (or more recently), the Okeah name was used by Volmax under the brand Sturmanskie, so we decide it looking for the past.

Thanks!


----------



## Vyshnee

Paulo said:


> I proudly announce the OKEAH Final Edition case! :-!


Very nice presentation box b-).

Great design work, guys |>.


----------



## Sodiac

I'm curious, how are the payments going, is everyone paid up with deposits? I'd hate to see this project fail because some didn't pay their share?


----------



## Paulo

Sodiac said:


> I'm curious, how are the payments going, is everyone paid up with deposits? I'd hate to see this project fail because some didn't pay their share?


It's all public, check the file: http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/111217122849_IKFg.pdf

Some people have allready paid the full amount, the only pending payment is of a reservists that entered the list after someone quit.
But even that situation is covered, presently we have 15 forumners waiting for someone to quit ;-)


----------



## Paulo

vord said:


> Please add me to the reserve list
> 
> Thank you


Your request is pending placement in our booking and reserves list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0



cuthbert said:


> Ehm, with the Poljot logo? Weren't they made by Volmax?


First OKEAH was made by Poljot, the case invokes the history.


----------



## Sodiac

Paulo said:


> It's all public, check the file: http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/111217122849_IKFg.pdf
> 
> Some people have allready paid the full amount, the only pending payment is of a reservists that entered the list after someone quit.
> But even that situation is covered, presently we have 15 forumners waiting for someone to quit ;-)


Thanks Paulo, I guess I was looking at the other spreadsheet on Google Docs. This is great, looks like most of the deposits have been paid!


----------



## vin-tik

found too late... (
can I hope for one?


----------



## Paulo

vin-tik said:


> found too late... (
> can I hope for one?


All watches are booked. I'll add you to the reserve list.
It's possible that until delivery (in May) a few will quit the project and you'll get a watch.


----------



## Schewald

I would LOVE to own one. I'm terribly sorry for finding out about this project too late, but could you consider adding me to the end of your list as well, Paolo?

regards,
Schewald


----------



## Paulo

Schewald said:


> I would LOVE to own one. I'm terribly sorry for finding out about this project too late, but could you consider adding me to the end of your list as well, Paolo?
> 
> regards,
> Schewald


Your request is pending placement in our booking and reserves list: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## bastpless

Hello,

late like always I would like to ask for a place in the waiting line, too.

Thank you very much,
Sebastian


----------



## Paulo

bastpless said:


> Hello,
> 
> late like always I would like to ask for a place in the waiting line, too.
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Sebastian


Your request is pending placement in our booking and reserves list.


----------



## sh_a

Hi!

I would like to ask for a place in the waiting line, too...

Thank you


----------



## Paulo

sh_a said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to ask for a place in the waiting line, too...
> 
> Thank you


You're in the list as reservist #31.

Meanwhile... please allow me to introduce (not myself ;-)) the 1st photos of the prototype, sent by Volmax.

The lume triangle on the bisel looks good with C7. The laser engraving on the back looks very good too IMO.














Side shots














Volmax chose a better strap with no surplus, beefier and with a better color match with the dial.


----------



## polmax3133

Since there are so many on the waiting list, why not make a final edition Sturmanskie too? All you would have to do is change the dial and case back on the watch, and have another box produced. I'd buy one! :-!


----------



## YG1

In my opinion would be better if there was no language mixing on the caseback, also it would look nicer matte.


----------



## Mecano

Please add me to the reserve list for the OKEAH as well. Thanks!

Also if a final edition Sturmanskie is made available i'd buy one too!
regards
Anthony.


----------



## Oldheritage

Looks great, the internal bezel is looking as it should with the green colored lume. Finish of the case looks great as well, I'm glad I'm on board for this one


----------



## avers

Please add me to the list as well.

Thanks!


----------



## mysterian

Sturmanskie and me would make 3!

Great idea!


----------



## Paulo

polmax3133 said:


> Since there are so many on the waiting list, why not make a final edition Sturmanskie too? All you would have to do is change the dial and case back on the watch, and have another box produced. I'd buy one! :-!


The bottleneck of that project is availability of movements :-(


----------



## Vyshnee

YG1 said:


> In my opinion would be better if there was no language mixing on the caseback, also it would look nicer matte.


The text mixing gives it an export feel which I think reflects the project. It's hard to see but it looks like the face or top of the case is lightly brushed as it is in the concept images.


----------



## 24120VR

mysterian said:


> Sturmanskie and me would make 3!
> 
> Great idea!


Do you mean something like the Grey 3133 Sturmanskie ?
My wife is going to kill me, but I'm in


----------



## Paulo

Mecano said:


> Please add me to the reserve list for the OKEAH as well. Thanks!





avers said:


> Please add me to the list as well. Thanks!


Listed as reservists #34 and #35 b-)


----------



## Vyshnee

Paulo said:


> The lume triangle on the bisel looks good with C7.


The lume work on this project is very exciting! I think it's really going to set this Final Edition apart from the rest. |>

Thanks for the update!


----------



## nht

Paulo said:


> The bottleneck of that project is availability of movements :-(


And probably cases...



YG1 said:


> In my opinion would be better if there was no language mixing on the caseback, also it would look nicer matte.


It was discussed by the "Okeah team", and we have decided write the text in an universal language. Thus, everyone will know what this watch is and what it represents. b-)


----------



## Mister Mike

Great bezel, faithful to the Poljot originals. I wish Volmax had been making bezels like that all along!


----------



## mysterian

BTW... Should have mentioned this earlier...

The preview of the Okeah looks fabulous! I'm quite excited about being in on this project.


----------



## Recoil

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

If the quality of the prototype reflects the final watch, we are going to be a privileged 300. 

Can't wait .


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Recoil said:


> If the quality of the prototype reflects the final watch, we are going to be a privileged 300.
> 
> Can't wait .









:-d :-d :-d


----------



## nht

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Recoil said:


> If the quality of the prototype reflects the final watch, we are going to be a privileged 300.
> 
> Can't wait .


Yes, Volmax is doing an excellent job and it's fair to recognize it. |>


----------



## Generalskie

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Really nice ! Glad I'm in !

A big thumbs-up to our friends at the hablemosderelojes.com forums. The project is well organized and all is running smoothly. An impressive achievement considering that most of the job is done by dealing with people "virtually". Again, well done !


----------



## cavallino33

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Wow I am out of the watch game for a while and I come back to find Maktime (and poljot movements) are coming to an end!

This looks like and awesome project if only I'd had the money for it and noticed this sooner.


----------



## El Monitor

Vyshnee said:


> The text mixing gives it an export feel which I think reflects the project. It's hard to see but it looks like the face or top of the case is lightly brushed as it is in the concept images.


You´re on the correct concept, Vyshnee. :-!

The mixed text was thought to understand the "Final Edition" concept in the whole world. Not understandable in russian text.
We wanted to retain the "flavor" of that historical watch, but basically in relation to the historical design (1976). 
We decided it made no sense if no one was able to understand the meaning of the watch, and this can only be understood through the text on caseback.
The Okeak Final Edition Team, we had made 12 different caseback designs, even the full russian texts, but I think we take the correct decision.

And yes, the face (top of the case) is lightly brushed. Rest of case... brightness. 
Really nice, IMO.

Cheers!


----------



## avers

Paulo said:


> Listed as reservists #34 and #35 b-)


Thank you!

I can't believe I missed your original announcement


----------



## El Monitor

We wish you a merry Christmas and a happy New Year!! :-!:-!​


----------



## henrikgelardi

Hi,

I would very much like a spot in the waiting line if possible. Looks awesome !

All the best,

Henrik


----------



## Paulo

henrikgelardi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would very much like a spot in the waiting line if possible. Looks awesome !
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Henrik


You're listed as reservist #38. :-!


----------



## wildpack

I'd too would like a place on the waiting list.

Want to add another new (versus vintage) Russian watch to my collection and the 3133 and OKEAH re-issue(or a Sturmanski) fit the bill. But I suspect there's going to have to be a massive and prolonged internet outage in order to move up 30 or more spots in the queue.:-(

thanks


----------



## henrikgelardi

Massively appreciate it - Thanks Paolo


----------



## Paulo

wildpack said:


> I'd too would like a place on the waiting list.
> 
> Want to add another new (versus vintage) Russian watch to my collection and the 3133 and OKEAH re-issue(or a Sturmanski) fit the bill. But I suspect there's going to have to be a massive and prolonged internet outage in order to move up 30 or more spots in the queue.:-(
> 
> thanks


You're listed as reservist #39. :-!


----------



## Paulo

24120VR said:


> Hi all ...
> 
> I've ordered one, and thinking about another one ..
> 
> Can I join the waiting list ?


Rudy, you reserve payment has been confirmed. Your second watch is the #171/300. :-!


----------



## domi

Hi there!

I've been away a long time, but would very much like to be a part of this!
It is really sad that Maktime are closing their doors. It's the end of an era... I would like to have a 'final' 3133 to remember them with.

Is it still possible to buy into the order?


----------



## Paulo

domi said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've been away a long time, but would very much like to be a part of this!
> It is really sad that Maktime are closing their doors. It's the end of an era... I would like to have a 'final' 3133 to remember them with.
> 
> Is it still possible to buy into the order?


The whole series of 300 watches is presently booked, but we're accepting requests for a reserve waiting list (presently there are 38 forumners in that list).
Here's the list (forumner 24120VR is presented in the reserve list, but it's pending actualization to have #171): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## domi

Paulo said:


> The whole series of 300 watches is presently booked, but we're accepting requests for a reserve waiting list (presently there are 38 forumners in that list).
> Here's the list (forumner 24120VR is presented in the reserve list, but it's pending actualization to have #171): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


Thank you for the reply!
I know it is not likely that 39 people will pull out, but please add me to the waiting list anyway - I will hope. 

Kindest regards,
Domi


----------



## Paulo

domi said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> I know it is not likely that 39 people will pull out, but please add me to the waiting list anyway - I will hope.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> Domi


You're listed as reservist 39. :-!


----------



## 24120VR

Paulo said:


> Rudy, you reserve payment has been confirmed. Your second watch is the #171/300. :-!


Thanks !


----------



## jml239

I can't believe I missed this. Can I please be added to the waiting list? Not that there would be much chance but worth a try! Thanks.


----------



## chetwin

Please also add me.


----------



## Paulo

jml239 said:


> I can't believe I missed this. Can I please be added to the waiting list? Not that there would be much chance but worth a try! Thanks.





chetwin said:


> Please also add me.


Listed as reservists #40 and #41. :-!


----------



## azoria

I completely missed this one. Please add me to the reserve list for the OKEAH, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Paulo

azoria said:


> I completely missed this one. Please add me to the reserve list for the OKEAH, if possible. Thanks!


Listed as reservist #42. :-!
Obrigado! ;-)


----------



## camouflage

probably too late, but please add me to the waiting list.


----------



## camouflage

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

probably too late, but please add me to the waiting list.


----------



## Paulo

camouflage said:


> probably too late, but please add me to the waiting list.


Listed as reservist #43: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## Pipwatch

Me, too, please. Thanks.


----------



## Matt_K

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Disappointed to have not picked up on this earlier, but I too would like to be added as an unlikely 'reservist'. Thanks.


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Pipwatch said:


> Me, too, please. Thanks.


Sorry for the late reply. You have been listed as reservist #44.



Matt_K said:


> Disappointed to have not picked up on this earlier, but I too would like to be added as an unlikely 'reservist'. Thanks.


You have been listed as reservist #45: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## wildpack

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Just to clarify Paulo, have all 300 confirmed reservations paid their 100 euros?

I'm thinking that most people that have already put down more than 25% of the total will probably be good for the final payments. But if lots of people haven't actually opened their wallets, the reservists might have a slightly better chance that someone will change their minds. (Or maybe we reservists are just hoping Volmax finds more boxes of 3133's :-d)


----------



## YG1

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



wildpack said:


> Just to clarify Paulo, have all 300 confirmed reservations paid their 100 euros?
> 
> I'm thinking that most people that have already put down more than 25% of the total will probably be good for the final payments. But if lots of people haven't actually opened their wallets, the reservists might have a slightly better chance that someone will change their minds. (Or maybe we reservists are just hoping Volmax finds more boxes of 3133's :-d)


They have more movements, what prohibits increasing the amount of pieces is xxx/300 numbers on the casebacks, which are already in production. Organizers of this project won't let another batch to be manufactured, because it's against the idea of "final edition"
Don't worry though, these will pop up on ebay no doubt, but going to cost a premium over original price I reckon.


----------



## frantsous

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



YG1 said:


> They have more movements, what prohibits increasing the amount of pieces is xxx/300 numbers on the casebacks, which are already in production. Organizers of this project won't let another batch to be manufactured, because it's against the idea of "final edition"
> Don't worry though, these will pop up on ebay no doubt, but going to cost a premium over original price I reckon.


I had reserve one, so I cannot complain. But I think that for this kind of project, people shoudn't reserve more than 1 watch. So when I see some people with several watches reserved, I cannot stopping thinking that it is against the philosophy of this king of project: for the pleasure only. Because it's sure some people will try to make money and resell the extra watches on ebay for the double of the price.
So the way, I think, it should be is 1 per person first and if there is some watches available at the end, some can buy several.
But we are not in a perfect world ...... and it is not a socialist project


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



wildpack said:


> Just to clarify Paulo, have all 300 confirmed reservations paid their 100 euros?
> 
> I'm thinking that most people that have already put down more than 25% of the total will probably be good for the final payments. But if lots of people haven't actually opened their wallets, the reservists might have a slightly better chance that someone will change their minds. (Or maybe we reservists are just hoping Volmax finds more boxes of 3133's :-d)


Everyone in the list has paid the initial 100 euros, which had a deadline to be delivered. ;-)



frantsous said:


> I had reserve one, so I cannot complain. But I think that for this kind of project, people shoudn't reserve more than 1 watch. So when I see some people with several watches reserved, I cannot stopping thinking that it is against the philosophy of this king of project: for the pleasure only. Because it's sure some people will try to make money and resell the extra watches on ebay for the double of the price.
> So the way, I think, it should be is 1 per person first and if there is some watches available at the end, some can buy several.
> But we are not in a perfect world ...... and it is not a socialist project


Before answering your question, let's have a retrospective look at the time when we started concieving this project.
After lining up the idea of making a final edition of the OKEAH we contacted Volmax. Their reaction was pessimist, they said they wouldn't enter such a project because they wouldn't sell the units, but, if we wanted to do it, it would have to be on our own risk, with a minimum order of 300 units and an advanced payment.
It's not hard to imagine that, at that time, our main thoughts were centered on how to avoid any risk of falling short of selling the 300 units and we took the decisions, namely the rules to book the watch, that would keep us on safer ground.

So, looking at it now I would have to agree with you, but at project startup time the most likely scenario wasn't that optimistic. ;-)


----------



## Recoil

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Looking through the list of 300 names, I see a lot of 'Ancora' , does it mean reserved in some language. :think:


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Recoil said:


> Looking through the list of 300 names, I see a lot of 'Ancora' , does it mean reserved in some language. :think:


Ancora is the name of a spanish watch store. His owner is one of the organizers and publicised it among his clients, so he got some orders for purchasing the OKEAH.


----------



## wildpack

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Paulo said:


> ...our main thoughts were centered on how to avoid any risk of falling short of selling the 300 units .....


Its really hard to predict the future :-d

Regardless, thank you for taking orders and reservations from outside the Spanish forum.

(I do predict though, that I'm not getting one of these iconic watches :-( )


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Here's the shipping prices 2012 update (corrected in the 30th)

All non-European countries (Canada, USA, Singapore): 48 euros + 295 = 343 euros
All European countries non-EU: 44 euros + 295 = 339 euros
All EU countries: 29 euros + 348 (VAT included) = 377 euros

Paypal payments, don't forget to include 4% charges in your transfers.
Thank you all for the diligent payments. :-!


----------



## Oldheritage

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Thanks, I'll get right on it :-!


----------



## Sodiac

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Paulo said:


> Here's the shipping prices 2012 update
> 
> All non-European countries (Canada, USA, Singapore): 60 euros + 295 = 355 euros
> All European countries non-EU: 50 euros + 295 = 345 euros
> All EU countries: 40 euros + 348 (VAT included) = 388 euros
> 
> Paypal payments, don't forget to include 4% charges in your transfers.
> Thank you all for the diligent payments. :-!


OK, here's where we separate the "men" from the "boys" and the people on the waiting list get their chance!


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Whats the final date for completed payments?
Chris


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



chirs1211 said:


> Whats the final date for completed payments?
> Chris


Until April, as the watches are foreseen to be ready for delivery beginning of May.


----------



## Sodiac

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Paulo said:


> Here's the shipping prices 2012 update
> 
> All non-European countries (Canada, USA, Singapore): 60 euros + 295 = 355 euros
> All European countries non-EU: 50 euros + 295 = 345 euros
> All EU countries: 40 euros + 348 (VAT included) = 388 euros
> 
> Paypal payments, don't forget to include 4% charges in your transfers.
> Thank you all for the diligent payments. :-!


Hi Paulo, I just wanted to confirm, is this the total price with shipping, so we should subtract out what we sent as a down payment? Thanks...


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Sodiac said:


> Hi Paulo, I just wanted to confirm, is this the total price with shipping, so we should subtract out what we sent as a down payment? Thanks...


Yes, it's the total amount (the OKEAH price was kept unchanged, of course ;-)). I haven't subtracted the down-payment because some have allready reinforced their payments.


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Paulo said:


> Here's the shipping prices 2012 update
> 
> All non-European countries (Canada, USA, Singapore): 60 euros + 295 = 355 euros
> All European countries non-EU: 50 euros + 295 = 345 euros
> All EU countries: 40 euros + 348 (VAT included) = 388 euros
> 
> Paypal payments, don't forget to include 4% charges in your transfers.
> Thank you all for the diligent payments. :-!


*SHIPPING PRICES CORRECTION*

Inadvertently the prices were calculated for a 1 kg parcel.

All non-European countries (Canada, USA, Asia, Oceania): 48 euros + 295 = 343 euros
All European countries non-EU: 44 euros + 295 = 339 euros
All EU countries: 29 euros + 348 (VAT included) = 377 euros

(I've also edited the 177 post, to avoid any errors).


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

*January 31st PAYMENTS STATUS *(please check for any error and, if that's the case, report it to me by pm)

http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/120131102031_FCT2.pdf


----------



## 24120VR

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Paulo said:


> *January 31st PAYMENTS STATUS *(please check for any error and, if that's the case, report it to me by pm)
> 
> http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/120131102031_FCT2.pdf


Hi,

I'm not very clear about the table ... 
Red box with '100' in it means already paid, right ?
So red box without number in it means it hasn't been paid ?

Thanks,

Rudy


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



24120VR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not very clear about the table ...
> Red box with '100' in it means already paid, right ?
> So red box without number in it means it hasn't been paid ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rudy


You're right Rudy. Which means the table is wrong, because it should show 100 euros too on the #171/300 (the correction request has been sent ;-)).


----------



## arktika1148

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Lots are not showing a figure either, nore is my second payment for that matter ?


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



arktika1148 said:


> Lots are not showing a figure either


Those are watches reserved by Ancora, a spanish watch store. His owner is one of the organizers and publicised it among his clients, so he got some orders for purchasing the OKEAH.



arktika1148 said:


> nore is my second payment for that matter ?


That's now pending correction, as your 2nd payment has entered.

BTW: until now, all the payments that have been posted here as wrong in the pdf were listed in the parallel excel we keep ;-)


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Hi Paulo,

I sent you a PM with info on my second installment. It's not showing on the current status.
Let me know if you need me to resend the payment info.


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Hi Paulo,
> 
> I sent you a PM with info on my second installment. It's not showing on the current status.
> Let me know if you need me to resend the payment info.


No worries, your 2nd payment is listed in our internal Excel. :-!
The last payments aren't yet in the pdf because the pdf reflects bank account balance, and the last PayPal values are pending transfer from our PayPal account to the bank. o|


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

The Paypal payments until the 31st January can be checked here: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0Bx3rtnXD5knrM2JjN2Q3NzItOGYwNi00YzVmLThjOTctMjFmZDJlMWNiMjYy :-!


----------



## Jompen

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

probably too late, but please add me to the waiting list. Best regards: Jompen


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Jompen said:


> probably too late, but please add me to the waiting list. Best regards: Jompen


You've been added to the list as reservist #46 :-!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Jompen

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Thanks Paulo, I can pay this week if it enhances mychance of retrieving this iconic watch...

I am a dedicated Poljot collector! 
Take care:

Jompen


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Jompen said:


> Thanks Paulo, I can pay this week if it enhances mychance of retrieving this iconic watch...
> 
> I am a dedicated Poljot collector!
> Take care:
> 
> Jompen


Thanks Jompen, but no payment needed. The 300 watches have allready been booked. As a reservist you're in our waiting list and, in case people drop from the project (which has been happening every now and then), we incorporate people from the reserve list accordingly. When that occurs people are asked to pay the booking value asap.


----------



## Gleb

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Hi Paulo! Can you please add me to the "reserve list"... it is so sad that there is gonna be no Okean issued anymore.. Has been trying to order one from smirs half a year ago, but got replied they did expect some new ones coming soon... but it seems they didn't know about these problems at Maktime...((

Well, anyway, please add me to the list. And also, is there any chance that volmax may extend the 300 pc. edition to, say, 400  ?


----------



## arktika1148

Just curious, any news/updates.....getting close


----------



## Paulo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Gleb said:


> Hi Paulo! Can you please add me to the "reserve list"... it is so sad that there is gonna be no Okean issued anymore.. Has been trying to order one from smirs half a year ago, but got replied they did expect some new ones coming soon... but it seems they didn't know about these problems at Maktime...((
> 
> Well, anyway, please add me to the list. And also, is there any chance that volmax may extend the 300 pc. edition to, say, 400  ?


Listed as reservist #47: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0

I'm out of town with a crappy net, but tuesday I'll give you some updates. ;-)


----------



## nb79

Hi Paulo, i know it is probably too late but add me to the reservation list,please. I don't come to the forum for some time and i miss this.:-(


----------



## Paulo

nb79 said:


> Hi Paulo, i know it is probably too late but add me to the reservation list,please. I don't come to the forum for some time and i miss this.:-(


Listed as reservist #49


----------



## nectarios73

can you add me in the reserve list,please?


----------



## Paulo

nectarios73 said:


> can you add me in the reserve list,please?


Listed as reservist #53 :-!


----------



## wildpack

I believe that one of the big selling points of this project was that it would have the last official boxes for the Okeah. Any talk of additional Okeahs, i.e. without box? The seller could bump up the price a bit (to feel better about himself, and make the original 300 buyers feel good ) and have an almost guaranteed buyer list.

I like group purchases because I think we get better product and response. Sellers really don't want to displease an organized group of addicts or WIS. For sellers, its like taking money from a baby. Or does the seller feel that he's got the last bit of 3133 Russian heroin in the world? and that price will only increase.


----------



## Paulo

wildpack said:


> I believe that one of the big selling points of this project was that it would have the last official boxes for the Okeah. Any talk of additional Okeahs, i.e. without box? The seller could bump up the price a bit (to feel better about himself, and make the original 300 buyers feel good ) and have an almost guaranteed buyer list.
> 
> I like group purchases because I think we get better product and response. Sellers really don't want to displease an organized group of addicts or WIS. For sellers, its like taking money from a baby. Or does the seller feel that he's got the last bit of 3133 Russian heroin in the world? and that price will only increase.


As we said before, the bottleneck of the project is availability of cases (not boxes) and movements.


----------



## duna

can you add me in the reserve list,please?
I'd like to be added to the reserve list for this nice project. It's a pity I was hospitalized when the project started... 
Thanks


----------



## guan

Hi Paulo,

Kindly include me in the reserve list. If available, I will pay through paypal ! Thanks ! )


----------



## wotwot88

Reserve list please.


----------



## Paulo

Listed as reservists 54, 55 and 56. :-!


----------



## Conchita Turtle

Pic from Basel...










Hablemos de Relojes - Ver Mensaje Individual - Proyecto Okeah "Final Edition" (1976-2011). Hilo oficial de reservas.


----------



## arktika1148

Conchita Turtle said:


> Pic from Basel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hablemos de Relojes - Ver Mensaje Individual - Proyecto Okeah "Final Edition" (1976-2011). Hilo oficial de reservas.


Looks great !!!

Is this now finished ? ready for shipment ? or , the prototype to show ?

Thanks for the photo as been a bit quiet lately


----------



## Paulo

arktika1148 said:


> Looks great !!!
> 
> Is this now finished ? ready for shipment ? or , the prototype to show ?
> 
> Thanks for the photo as been a bit quiet lately


That's the prototype directly from Basel! :-!


----------



## arktika1148

Still can't get my head around how some of the Russian watches are 'light years' ahead of others, and yet the industry is in trouble when such a beauty as this can be made.
How can the 31...'s go ??? There must be an answer/saviour


----------



## curiousMan

arktika1148 said:


> Still can't get my head around how some of the Russian watches are 'light years' ahead of others, and yet the industry is in trouble when such a beauty as this can be made.
> How can the 31...'s go ??? There must be an answer/saviour


well, I also don't understand why this project is not extended ...


----------



## curiousMan

well, put me on the waiting list, please


----------



## Paulo

A few more from Basel.
The back.

















The strap.















Back to the front.


----------



## Paulo

curiousMan said:


> well, put me on the waiting list, please


Listed as reservist #57.


----------



## arktika1148

Paulo said:


> A few more from Basel.
> The back.
> 
> View attachment 651330
> 
> 
> View attachment 651331
> 
> 
> The strap.
> 
> View attachment 651332
> View attachment 651333
> 
> 
> Back to the front.
> 
> View attachment 651338
> 
> 
> View attachment 651339


Hope you realise this is torture, when can we have them.....are we nearly there yet....
The pictures look fantastic, many thanks for posting....when can we have them...


----------



## Oldheritage

Looks awesome, thanks for the update :-!


----------



## Paulo

arktika1148 said:


> Hope you realise this is torture, when can we have them.....are we nearly there yet....
> The pictures look fantastic, many thanks for posting....when can we have them...


Guys, I'm suffering as much as you do, here in my corner, away from Basel. o|


----------



## mysterian

Looks amazing!

Paulo,... Will notifications be sent out requesting the final portion of the payment? ...


----------



## Paulo

mysterian said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> Paulo,... Will notifications be sent out requesting the final portion of the payment? ...


We''ll notify with some advance. But first we need to have a delivery date from Volmax, otherwise we can't schedule the request of the rest of the payments.


----------



## curiousMan

Paulo said:


> Listed as reservist #57.


Thank you, Paulo, any chance to extend the number to satisfy all ? Like 360


----------



## Paulo

After some crude shots from Basel, here's some better shots of the prototype.
Please bear in mind that the dial hasn't yet the correct lume color (C4) just the hands have it right.

The watches are foreseen to be ready end of April, so *please give an hurry to pay the remainder value*, so we can be prepared to pay Volmax as soon as they ask us for payment.


----------



## wildpack

curiousMan said:


> Thank you, Paulo, any chance to extend the number to satisfy all ? Like 360


I suspect that we should brace ourselves for the realization that the "reserve" list will become the hopeless "wished for" list. :-(

But then again, its not over until its over 

Or that some people will just flip these watches on eBay. (Personally, I have trouble parting with anything I care enough to buy in the first place.)


----------



## Sodiac

All I can say is, "Wow!" And, can't wait!


----------



## wildpack

curiousMan said:


> Thank you, Paulo, any chance to extend the number to satisfy all ? Like 360


360 would represent 360 degrees - a complete circle. Like 1976-2011. 

(sorry, "read my lips - there's no more cases")


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Wow, these pics look great.

I can't believe I had the fortune to get in on this final production run.
Now that I'm paid up, bring on "Number 245"!


----------



## YG1

Paulo said:


> A few more from Basel.
> Back to the front.
> 
> View attachment 651338


Paulo,
Is this dial --- final or a just a placeholder?
It looks exactly like the one on 2004 reissue.

Also, the winding crown is too big, imo.


----------



## Y4BBZY

Wow, makes me want one. But unfortunately no funds for it. Hopefully they make more in the future


----------



## Paulo

YG1 said:


> Paulo,
> Is this dial --- final or a just a placeholder?
> It looks exactly like the one on 2004 reissue.
> 
> Also, the winding crown is too big, imo.


You're right, it's the previous version dial. The crown is the standard crown of this model.


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

We want to share it with all of you (from HdR forum):




























_by "Gatoestudio" (professional photographers)_​


----------



## arktika1148

El Monitor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We want to share it with all of you (from HdR forum):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _by "Gatoestudio" (professional photographers)_​


Love it !!!!

Any idea when we can have these , this is torture , such a beauty !!!!

btw , for the +60 could it be that Volmax might be offering a +1 issue, just asking ?


----------



## dgart08

Can't wait to finally have mines!
Excellent work....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildpack

arktika1148 said:


> Love it !!!!
> 
> Any idea when we can have these , this is torture , such a beauty !!!!
> 
> btw , for the +60 could it be that Volmax might be offering a +1 issue, just asking ?


Looking at the waiting list, I think Mister Mike would be really interested in a +1 issue. Personally, I'd be happy with a +26. 

But, the silent answer seems to be "no", there are only so many cases. Then again, it seems maybe they had left over dials from 2004 ? so maybe they dig deep into their storage vaults and find some more cases? Remember that even if the signed contract says "300" there's no reason both parties can't ignore the contract. You only really look at contracts when one side is annoyed with the other.


----------



## JRMTactical

A contract doesn't mean they are limited to ONLY producing 300. They produce 300 to fulfill the contract, but I've bought plenty of stuff that was/were "contract overruns"! So there's hope for you, but who knows.


----------



## El Monitor

JRMTactical said:


> A contract doesn't mean they are limited to ONLY producing 300. They produce 300 to fulfill the contract, but I've bought plenty of stuff that was/were "contract overruns"! So there's hope for you, but who knows.


Hi all,

This issue was discussed in other forums. 
Volmax offered the possibility of extending the limited edition, but we felt it was inappropriate and Volmax respected our decision. We regret that our decision was not to everyone's liking, but a collection like this, we believe it should have a beginning and an end.
We wanted it to be an exclusive collection and for this we must not release a very large edition.
In any case, from now until the day when the watches are ready to be served, the waiting list will undergo changes that can satisfy more WUS forumers.

Some people tried to get these watches by contacting Volmax, but the company declined these requests to respect his client (HDR forum) and the original idea. We believe that this is a disrespect to the research and design work we have done for over a year, and all attempts to exploit this, we reject it completely. In our humble opinion, forums and forumers must respect the work that lead these reissues or original initiatives.

We also want to thank Volmax the great work they are doing with this project as well as they did with the previous project we did with them, the Gagarin 50th for HDR forum.

Thanks for understanding me. |>

I want to share more Okeah F.E pics with all of you:


----------



## JRMTactical

El Monitor said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This issue was discussed in other forums.
> Volmax offered the possibility of extending the limited edition, but we felt it was inappropriate and Volmax respected our decision. We regret that our decision was not to everyone's liking, but a collection like this, we believe it should have a beginning and an end.
> We wanted it to be an exclusive collection and for this we must not release a very large edition.
> In any case, from now until the day when the watches are ready to be served, the waiting list will undergo changes that can satisfy more WUS forumers.
> 
> Some people tried to get these watches by contacting Volmax, but the company declined these requests to respect his client (HDR forum) and the original idea. We believe that this is a disrespect to the research and design work we have done for over a year, and all attempts to exploit this, we reject it completely. In our humble opinion, forums and forumers must respect the work that lead these reissues or original initiatives.
> 
> We also want to thank Volmax the great work they are doing with this project as well as they did with the previous project we did with them, the Gagarin 50th for HDR forum.
> 
> Thanks for understanding me. |>
> 
> I want to share more Okeah F.E pics with all of you:


Well, then it's good for all of you that there will truly be a limited number, and that it's a contractural agreement! I never have wanted one, original or reissue just because they don't appeal to me. So I really don't have a dog in this hunt at all. Good clarification, and having a contract stating that only 'x' amount will be made is a smart idea. How many are being made? I don't even know... :-d


----------



## RainMan 777

If you are creating a waiting list please put on it, you never know when someone fall off. 

Please let me know.

Thank you,


----------



## Mister Mike

wildpack said:


> Looking at the waiting list, I think Mister Mike would be really interested in a +1 issue.


No kidding!! So close, and yet so far...


----------



## El Monitor

RainMan 777 said:


> If you are creating a waiting list please put on it, you never know when someone fall off.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you,


Hi RainMan,

Of course, you´re welcome.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0

Thanks!


----------



## Girolamo

Hi-Re pics, wallpaper Qlty:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-NI4e1dQeRnA/T3AnPo9pUnI/AAAAAAAABKw/LjYNcBmbW10/s1600/Okeah01R_01.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-FhAUtMOY7L0/T3AnUZRsBvI/AAAAAAAABK4/ILpUowrHwfk/s1600/Okeah01R_02.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-xMsu4VWtc7c/T3AnY_DoTvI/AAAAAAAABLA/dSYURdApikc/s1600/Okeah01R_03.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-yDTnEuVItbk/T3AngLcvQ5I/AAAAAAAABLI/pkAo6uv_Bpg/s1600/Okeah01R_04.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-lBltskM-6S8/T3AnnhOpFmI/AAAAAAAABLQ/mBdmwIXBcPk/s1600/Okeah01R_05.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-b5MQ8IWlU6M/T3AnuSQhM1I/AAAAAAAABLY/7aNCb95ISn8/s1600/Okeah01R_06.jpg

*Thanks to "diseno", forumer HdR*

Zoom from pic:







​


----------



## wildpack

Haven't been online for a few days and just catching up.

.........:think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think:.....


----------



## WelshWatchNut

That watch is just drop dead gorgeous! Don't I wish I'd joined this forum earlier to get on the list


----------



## Girolamo

wildpack said:


> Haven't been online for a few days and just catching up.
> 
> .........:think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think:.....


From this weekend...


----------



## wildpack

sorry, wasn't clear the first time



El Monitor said:


> .....Volmax offered the possibility of extending the limited edition, but we felt it was inappropriate....


......:think::think::think::think::think::think::think::think:......


----------



## RainMan 777

El Monitor said:


> Hi RainMan,
> 
> Of course, you´re welcome.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you,


----------



## El Monitor

I hope you like it:

(Including the correct telemetric red scale, a nice solution applied on this provisional prototype, by using "Photoshop") 









(Buckle & logo)









(Elegant view of the caseback)









Thanks to our professional photographer: Eduardo Mendez Fernandez (Gato-estudio)​


----------



## avers

Very nice!


----------



## Paulo

And now we announce an agreement with Ancora and Hirsch for making custom straps with the text "Okeah Final Edition" on the back. :-!

Any Okeah Final Edition owner can choose as many 20mm from the Hirsch catalogue, just check this link: ANEXO OKEAH: Correas Hirsch personalizadas para el Okeah - Hablemos de Relojes
Using Google translator at the bottom of the page gives a readable text, as long as you consider belt as strap. ;-)


----------



## Sodiac

Paulo said:


> And now we announce an agreement with Ancora and Hirsch for making custom straps with the text "Okeah Final Edition" on the back. :-!
> 
> Any Okeah Final Edition owner can choose as many 20mm from the Hirsch catalogue, just check this link: ANEXO OKEAH: Correas Hirsch personalizadas para el Okeah - Hablemos de Relojes
> Using Google translator at the bottom of the page gives a readable text, as long as you consider belt as strap. ;-)


Wow, this is difficult to choose! I would like to hear from other owners on which strap they are choosing? So I am assuming that we must let you know which strap we would like to have mounted on our watch?


----------



## Paulo

Sodiac said:


> Wow, this is difficult to choose! I would like to hear from other owners on which strap they are choosing? So I am assuming that we must let you know which strap we would like to have mounted on our watch?


Nope, the strap included by Volmax with the watch is the blue one shown on the pictures. These are extra straps for dressing up your Okeah. ;-)
The idea is to order then now so they can be sent along with the watches (and the blue strap).


----------



## VA-Andy

Wish I recognized this thread earlier. I will certainly add myself to the list of buyers, though I suspect the ship has sailed. A beautiful watch.


----------



## Paulo

VA-Andy said:


> Wish I recognized this thread earlier. I will certainly add myself to the list of buyers, though I suspect the ship has sailed. A beautiful watch.


Listed as reservist #57.
There are still many watches pending full payment 'till end of month (Volmax expects to have them ready for delivery by that time and we'll have to pay for them). Maybe then we'll get a clearer view of who's still in the project.


----------



## imachucas

Please put me on the list as a reservist


----------



## redrower

Hi Paulo,

If it is possible to go on the reserve list it would be much appreciated.

Best,

Ben


----------



## chirs1211

Paulo said:


> And now we announce an agreement with Ancora and Hirsch for making custom straps with the text "Okeah Final Edition" on the back. :-!
> 
> Any Okeah Final Edition owner can choose as many 20mm from the Hirsch catalogue, just check this link: ANEXO OKEAH: Correas Hirsch personalizadas para el Okeah - Hablemos de Relojes
> Using Google translator at the bottom of the page gives a readable text, as long as you consider belt as strap. ;-)


Hi, how do we put in an order for these straps ?

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Paulo

chirs1211 said:


> Hi, how do we put in an order for these straps ?
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


Any Okeah Final Edition owner can choose as many 20mm from the Hirsch catalogue, just check this link: ANEXO OKEAH: Correas Hirsch personalizadas para el Okeah - Hablemos de Relojes

DEADLINE FOR REQUESTS: 22th April

hOW TO ORDER: Putting a reply on the thread open in HdR indicating the exact model, size and colour (width is 20mm).
No limit for maximum requests.

PAYMENTS: After reserv request, 15 days (max).

PAYMENT OPTIONS: The same ones we've indicated for OKEAH's payment.

IMPORTANT: Indicate payment concept: WUS + NICK + OKEAH STRAPS

SHIPMENT COSTS: The straps will be delivered along with the watchm so there aren't shipment costs. ;-)


----------



## curiousMan

Paulo, how are the reservists going to be notified? Individually via PMs in the forum?


----------



## Paulo

curiousMan said:


> Paulo, how are the reservists going to be notified? Individually via PMs in the forum?


When anyone drops the list we send a PM to the 1st reservist asking to pay the reserve in a week. If he is no longer interest or fails to meet the deadline we move to the next reservist.
There's no neeed to announce it publicly because the reserve list is public: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## chirs1211

Paulo said:


> Any Okeah Final Edition owner can choose as many 20mm from the Hirsch catalogue, just check this link: ANEXO OKEAH: Correas Hirsch personalizadas para el Okeah - Hablemos de Relojes
> 
> DEADLINE FOR REQUESTS: 22th April
> 
> hOW TO ORDER: Putting a reply on the thread open in HdR indicating the exact model, size and colour (width is 20mm).
> No limit for maximum requests.
> 
> PAYMENTS: After reserv request, 15 days (max).
> 
> PAYMENT OPTIONS: The same ones we've indicated for OKEAH's payment.
> 
> IMPORTANT: Indicate payment concept: WUS + NICK + OKEAH STRAPS
> 
> SHIPMENT COSTS: The straps will be delivered along with the watchm so there aren't shipment costs. ;-)


Has anyone here decided to order one of these Hirsch straps?

Chris


----------



## Vyshnee

chirs1211 said:


> Has anyone here decided to order one of these Hirsch straps?
> 
> Chris


I'm holding out for the _complete_ list of available straps and prices which I believe will be posted on HdR in the very near future.

Hoping to see a Caoutchouc strap in blue or grey, and/or a few other padded water resistant straps without alligator embossing and matching dial colours.

|>


----------



## chirs1211

I'll look forward to the complete list then, not a fan of croc or alligator straps, the Liberty would have been my only option of the list so far, but on the Okeah i'm not sure it would have suited.

Chris


----------



## Paulo

chirs1211 said:


> I'll look forward to the complete list then, not a fan of croc or alligator straps, the Liberty would have been my only option of the list so far, but on the Okeah i'm not sure it would have suited.
> 
> Chris


People are placing their options by replying to the thread, so in the last post of the thread there's a listing of the choices made so far.


----------



## Vyshnee

The _complete _Okeah / Hirsch strap selection list :-!

Visit the Hirsch Catalogue to verify the strap DATA (Article No., Length, Colour).










*Order Deadline: April 22

Payment: Made to the same revenue account for the Okeah.

Paypal method please add 4% surcharge.

"Subject" of payments must include:

WUS + (User Name) Strap / Okeah

"Note" with payment must include:

Strap Model, Article No., Size, and Colour.

Straps will be included in the Okeah shipment. |>
*
*Enjoy!* b-)

Visit the official HdR Okeah Strap Reservation List for recorded details and prices (Precios).


----------



## Vyshnee

*WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List
*
*WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:

001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
003
004
005


----------



## pacifichrono

Paulo, please add me to the Reserve list! :-!


----------



## Paulo

redrower and pacifichrono listed as reservist #59 and #60. :-!


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I'm a little confused. :-s

Can we respond with our strap choices here, as Vyshnee has done, or do we need to place a post on Hablemos de Relojes?


----------



## Vyshnee

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> I'm a little confused. :-s
> 
> Can we respond with our strap choices here, as Vyshnee has done, or do we need to place a post on Hablemos de Relojes?


Either will be OK. If you are registered at HdR then you can reply there. Otherwise you can reply here. (I've volunteered to help organize WUS strap selections for those who are not registered at HdR). Rest assured our strap selections will make it to the Okeah Team. :-!


----------



## Paulo

Vyshnee said:


> Either will be OK. If you are registered at HdR then you can reply there. Otherwise you can reply here. (I've volunteered to help organize WUS strap selections for those who are not registered at HdR). Rest assured our strap selections will make it to the Okeah Team. :-!


Thanks Jeff! :-!
Those who prefer to reply here don't worry, we'll copy your requests to HdR. To avoid repetitions, please just enter your request here or in HdR, not on both sides.

*BTW, please pay the remainder for the watch (and straps, if that's the case) until April 22nd.*
For those who haven't seen it in a previous post, here's the full price update:

All non-European countries (Canada, USA, Asia, Oceania): 48 euros + 295 = 343 euros
All European countries non-EU: 44 euros + 295 = 339 euros
All EU countries: 29 euros + 348 (VAT included) = 377 euros


----------



## chirs1211

Hi, would it be possible for someone to post a pic of the 'Okeah Final Edition' lettering that will be on the Hirsch straps, i can't seem to access it on Hdr.

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## Paulo

chirs1211 said:


> Hi, would it be possible for someone to post a pic of the 'Okeah Final Edition' lettering that will be on the Hirsch straps, i can't seem to access it on Hdr.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Chris


Here's the link to the pdf with the pic: Hablemos de Relojes


----------



## Jompen

Dear friends!

Must say that I almost get a hard on when I see the watchJ You did a great job!

There are a couple of questions I would like your sincere comment on though:

1.Why is it OK that one person reserves several watches, when there are a long waiting list? In other words: Why where no restrictions on maximum number of watches one person can order set?

2.To the question of limited number of cases. Personally I own two cases, and I know several others are holding cases too. I know for a fact that Volmax have more cases than 300 in their storage. Is it possible to collect all possible cases and make some more watches? Why not increase the number of watches to the round number 400 and that's *the real final edition*. If most watch cases are used now, there will not be possibility for the final edition version 2 - and to prevent a final edition version 2 is really to the benefit of everybody.

Best regards from: Jompen


----------



## curiousMan

Jompen said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> Must say that I almost get a hard on when I see the watchJ You did a great job!
> 
> There are a couple of questions I would like your sincere comment on though:
> 
> 1.Why is it OK that one person reserves several watches, when there are a long waiting list? In other words: Why where no restrictions on maximum number of watches one person can order set?
> 
> 2.To the question of limited number of cases. Personally I own two cases, and I know several others are holding cases too. I know for a fact that Volmax have more cases than 300 in their storage. Is it possible to collect all possible cases and make some more watches? Why not increase the number of watches to the round number 400 and that's *the real final edition*. If most watch cases are used now, there will not be possibility for the final edition version 2 - and to prevent a final edition version 2 is really to the benefit of everybody.
> 
> Best regards from: Jompen


good questions, from business perspective it doesn't make sense - there is no FINAL EDITION in today's world, unless the end of it is coming soon and they know it


----------



## hb5

Main problem is lack of the 3133 calibers. When 3133 stock disappears it will be unfortunately impossible to make it once again. Only if maybe someone starts the 3133 production but from this point of view that is highly unlikely.


----------



## avers

Jompen said:


> ... Personally I own two cases, and I know several others are holding cases too. I know for a fact that Volmax have more cases than 300 in their storage...


Do you own the exact cases as for the watch in the final edition? What's the source of these cases?


----------



## Jompen

Yes, from what I can see it is the same case. Or at least 99.999% the same. Origin is Volmax spare part.

Regards: Jompen


----------



## Paulo

Jompen said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> Must say that I almost get a hard on when I see the watchJ You did a great job!
> 
> There are a couple of questions I would like your sincere comment on though:
> 
> 1.Why is it OK that one person reserves several watches, when there are a long waiting list? In other words: Why where no restrictions on maximum number of watches one person can order set?
> 
> 2.To the question of limited number of cases. Personally I own two cases, and I know several others are holding cases too. I know for a fact that Volmax have more cases than 300 in their storage. Is it possible to collect all possible cases and make some more watches? Why not increase the number of watches to the round number 400 and that's *the real final edition*. If most watch cases are used now, there will not be possibility for the final edition version 2 - and to prevent a final edition version 2 is really to the benefit of everybody.
> 
> Best regards from: Jompen


Well, both question actually come together as a sole answer. As we've said before, at the time of lauching the project, 300 watches was a mad figure (and also adjusted to the cases and movements Volmax had available).

In July 2011 we opened an enquiry to test the interest and select the specific watch to eventually produce. Bear in mind that Volmax, when asked, hasn't taken the project on their own hands, because they thought it wouldn't sell, reason why we're doing it as a contracted project, at zero risk for Volmax. Besides, we are in a crisis context, so we took all measures to reduce the risk, like no limits for purchases.

It seems people adhered massively to the project, but this ain't over till the fat lady sings b-), let's wait for the 22nd this month, when everyone should have fully paid the watch, and then we'll have the exact notion of how the project stood.


----------



## arktika1148

So not all paid yet ? . Odd ? . 
How can anyone not get this who as been lucky enough to get a chance to.
Must say that if it hadn't been for the installments I'd have struggled, but that was 4 or 5 months ago (how time flies) when this project was first posted.
Can't wait for mine  Thanks guys !!!


----------



## Jompen

That's a fair answer Paulo - I understand. I now hope for a second finance crises the next few days


----------



## Jompen

Maybe it is possible to ask the persons with several bookings to limit their amount to max two watches? Sad if people just book several watches to sell them for the trippel price on a web page or ebay...


----------



## Topi

One point is that even now a number of watches has been reserved for two businesses, the Spanish Ancona (sp?) and Irina Maier, if I'm not mistaken. 

While the 300 units now looks like a low number, it's not sure it would have been posssible with a similar schedule without the participation of the businesses.

Topi


----------



## Clockwiser

Gentlemen,

Even if the chances are close to zero, I'd be honored to join the party as a reservist. 

Please add me to the waiting list!


----------



## avers

Topi said:


> One point is that even now a number of watches has been reserved for two businesses, the Spanish Ancona (sp?) and Irina Maier, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> While the 300 units now looks like a low number, it's not sure it would have been posssible with a similar schedule without the participation of the businesses.
> 
> Topi


Irina Maier is a dealer, her reserved watches are clearly fer resale and making profit.


----------



## WelshWatchNut

You would have thought that an opportunity like this should have been limited to one per customer perhaps as it was bound to be over subscribed. As it is it seems...:think:


----------



## Topi

avers said:


> Irina Maier is a dealer, her reserved watches are clearly fer resale and making profit.


Exactly. So are Ancora (not Ancona). My point is that while Ancora seem to have reserved 25 watches, without those the actual production start would probably have been delayed quite a lot. If it had indeed been at all possible within the given reasonable timeframe. Just think about that number of watches and the number of people now on the reserve list.

It also seems, based on a list updated yesterday, that there are lots of watches still missing payments. I think there will be quite a few people on the reserve list after April 22 will get some happy news.

Topi


----------



## Paulo

WelshWatchNut said:


> You would have thought that an opportunity like this should have been limited to one per customer perhaps as it was bound to be over subscribed. As it is it seems...:think:


We have a football player here who once said: I'll give you my foretell after the game is over... ;-)

Can't add more to what I said before: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/anno...al-edition-project-613632-14.html#post4923830


----------



## shadow_ru

please add me to the reserve list


----------



## jmpresidente

chirs1211 said:


> Has anyone here decided to order one of these Hirsch straps?
> 
> Chris


I took this:


----------



## Paulo

Clockwiser said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Even if the chances are close to zero, I'd be honored to join the party as a reservist.
> 
> Please add me to the waiting list!





shadow_ru said:


> please add me to the reserve list


Listed as reservists #62 and #63 :-!


----------



## Mister Mike

Paulo said:


> We have a football player here who once said: I'll give you my foretell after the game is over...


It's easy to criticize, but Paulo has taken on a truly herculean task. There were many naysayers, and even Volmax thought that 300 was too many (that speaks volumes about how disconnected they are from Russian watch enthusiasts, hence the current Swiss nonsense, but that's another topic). Kudos to Paulo and others involved in this project for pulling this off!


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Please, I was not criticising nor was it my intention to!

It was just an observation that I thought that it should have been limited to just the one per customer for the simple reasons being that as it was such an astoundingly good looking piece with such a quality movement it would be a no-brainer that all would be sold and in fact, over subscribed like it has been. 

If I would have been on this forum at the announcement of this then I would have put my name down for this without hesitation but now with over 60 reservists I think the chances even if I added my name right now would be slim to nil of actually obtaining one unfortunately.

I was simply concerned that any retailer could have pre ordered 10 and then sell for profit thus denying an enthusiast of one historic OKEAH special piece if you can understand. Its probably THE best looking and imposing watch I have ever seen. Ever.

Fantastic project Paulo and kudos to you and your team on the organisation |>


----------



## Mecano

I'm 21 on the reserve list,so there is still hope i'll get one.Volmax though 300 were too many? :think: What can i say-i'm only a humble Russian watch enthusiast but the sec i heard about this project i was sure all 300 will be sold quickly.Okeah in one of the most iconic Pil-Mil watches ever designed IMO.


----------



## chirs1211

Hi made the final payment yesterday, can you confirm its been received guys
Many thanks
Chris


----------



## Jompen

I honor Paulo and the other taking responsibility for this project. But clearly some bad dissensions have been taken too. One is not to set a maximum amount of watches one person can reserve. That said I don't understand the ratio why not to increase the number of watches to either 350 or 400. Volmax are positive, they even ask for permission to do it! As I wrote before it is also an advantage to use as many of the movements and cases in the storage as possible to prohibit the “Final version part 2”. The only small consequence is that the project will be delayed for some weeks because it takes some additional time to produce the 50 – 100 additional watches.

Jompen


----------



## Recoil

Lads,

What is the difference between a Textured and Untextured Hirsch strap :-s


----------



## arktika1148

Recoil said:


> Lads,
> 
> What is the difference between a Textured and Untextured Hirsch strap :-s


Smooth finish----un-tex. tex-tex 

Think I'm going for mesh on mine but some of these straps look pretty good, not too sure about on an Okeah though.


----------



## avers

Jompen said:


> I honor Paulo and the other taking responsibility for this project. But clearly some bad dissensions have been taken too. One is not to set a maximum amount of watches one person can reserve. That said I don't understand the ratio why not to increase the number of watches to either 350 or 400. Volmax are positive, they even ask for permission to do it! As I wrote before it is also an advantage to use as many of the movements and cases in the storage as possible to prohibit the "Final version part 2". The only small consequence is that the project will be delayed for some weeks because it takes some additional time to produce the 50 - 100 additional watches.
> 
> Jompen


That's what I would like to know - was there an attempt to increase number of watches from 300 to say 400?

I know there's large interest from many collectors from this forum and some from Russian forums. I know of some Russian collectors are not on the list because they don't know English enough to contact organizers and get on the reserve list.

Even in unlikely scenario that not all watches sell, they can be put in the Sales section or even on eBay. I am sure on eBay these watches will sell quickly!

So, lets try and increase number to 400 while it's not too late.


----------



## Vyshnee

I selected two Premium Caoutchouc straps so that I can wear the Okeah Final Edition all Summer long! :-!

1. Pure (blue - to match the dial and bezel)

2. Hevea (grey - to match the dial and case)


----------



## El Monitor

Jompen said:


> Maybe it is possible to ask the persons with several bookings to limit their amount to max two watches? Sad if people just book several watches to sell them for the trippel price on a web page or ebay...


Hi Jompen,

Down of the following comment, I explain for you the reasons to take decissions about it.
Anyway, I hope you can understand nobody can stop people who wants to sell watches for the double price. :-(



avers said:


> Irina Maier is a dealer, her reserved watches are clearly fer resale and making profit.


Hi avers,

I´m sorry, but I think you don´t know the friendship relation between I.Maier and HdR forum.
Sometimes, friendship is above the business. |>
Please, look at my text below.

Thanks for the comments. :-!



Jompen said:


> I honor Paulo and the other taking responsibility for this project. But clearly some bad dissensions have been taken too. One is not to set a maximum amount of watches one person can reserve. That said I don't understand the ratio why not to increase the number of watches to either 350 or 400. Volmax are positive, they even ask for permission to do it! As I wrote before it is also an advantage to use as many of the movements and cases in the storage as possible to prohibit the "Final version part 2". The only small consequence is that the project will be delayed for some weeks because it takes some additional time to produce the 50 - 100 additional watches.
> 
> Jompen


Hi Jompen,

Probably, the Okeah team we took erroneous decisions, but take for sure we just want to look for the correct decisions. |>
Each people is like a little world, and every decision belongs to a concrete world.
We´re not a shop who need to have an infinite stock to take the best profits, we´re just a team of a forum with no lucrative interest.
Anyway... I´m sorry if you (or other forumers) found the project too late. :-(

With all my respect to all of you ... |>

Ok, now the project is recognized in the whole world and its spread has been spectacular, but I think it is very easy to talk now of many things that were once a big challenge for us.

The Okeah project was born as a very high risky project to get. 
At first, we just want to ask for 150 pcs. but not possible, due to some kind of inconveniences.
Volmax offer us the possibility to work with 300 pcs. We agreed, but wanted to keep sure "that was the real Final Edition of the Poljot Okeah".
We´re really grateful to all the Volmax working, and we don´t have doubts about the word they give us.

HdR forum have a big number of russian watch supporters, but this project was too much ambitious.
The challenge could be ok, but taking a couple of decisions to make it possible:

1. Offering watches without limit of pieces:

- We took the decision to offer watches with no minimun quantity (we could reserve watches for our family, friends...). This decision was motivated by the high risk to move 300 pcs.

- We had the help of our friend Irina Maier. She help us during development and she don´t want to take pieces to sell them, although she was ready to take pieces only if needed. Not directly for profits, just for friendship. In fact, Irina only have a piece reserved, and just to be part of the project, not for other motives.

- Mr. Ancora is a personal friend of us, HdR forumer, professional watchmaker and distributor of the Okeah watches. He have 23 pieces reserved, and just to keep the project healthy from the start. Just when the project will be finished, he will release 10-12 pieces for the members who are in the waiting list situation.

Logically, if our partners were protecting us, we could assume they had acquired a significant amount of pieces to sell them at higher price. Fortunatelly, it wasn´t the final reality. |>
Of course, our partners also had a high risk buying watches ignoring the real acceptance of future buyers, so... in any case, we agreed this possibility to sell watches at higher prices "as good". Other sellers were advised too in order to protect the project, but wasn´t needed.

2. Sharing the Okeah project:

We thought the Okeah project could be shared even out of the forum (family, friends...), and in fact, we give the opportunity to reserve pieces from 1 to .... Also, the Okeah project could be shown in other national and international forums (as well).
That was a real alternative to complete all reserves and share the project with our families and international forumers. Don´t you think?
After that decision, the Okeah project was officially shown in WUS, FmR, Orologiando, FdR... 
Then, other forums were really interested (as Watch.ru), but for most of people it was too late (we´re so sorry) :-(

Conclusions:

- All the work we had done, was really rewarded by a big amount of interested people, much more than the pieces asked. 
- That was a gratifying surprise (but a little sad to see people out of the project.... Why not to say?) :-(
- The HdR staff, we was talking about to add +50 pieces (Volmax offer us the possibility), but finally, our way to think about it was to "protect" the project and working with a "waiting list" to up forumers in case of troubles (deleted reserves, missing people....etc). In fact, we hope not less than 5-10% cancelations at the end of the deadline. That´s always the normal average of cancelations (we have already counted 5-7%). Total at deadline: 10-15%). :think:

- Even, we were considering the Okeah project as an exclusive collection, and also that was the way to thank the first 300 interested forumers. |>

You can believe me if I tell you that was a very long and hard work, really difficult to be here now.
I understand people who can´t understand our decission to close the limited edition, and I´m so sorry for that, but that´s our way to think about it and it was a definitive decision.

Thanks so much to all the people who like the Okeah Final Edition watch, and specially to all people who trusted on our humble work, booking his piece. :-!

Good luck, guys. |>

P.S: Jeff, thanks for your help about the custom straps info. |>


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

We have added the draw of the band engraving.
Down on the page, folder "Band engraving":

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdEVoMFQ1WGJYWmt2UjFsLUVfQXl2UFE#gid=0

Regards,
Carlos.


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Well said there EM and understandable. 

Even though I am sorry to have missed out in this opportunity I would absolutely not say to increase the number of watches from 300 anyway otherwise it will lose out on its exclusivity. 

It would much be then like those cheapened 'limited edition' items you see in the newspapers but when you read the print closely it says '5000 worldwide' Lol. 

So keep to 300 and no more as you say, don't be swayed on that. 

Its a long shot but please put my name down as reservist. Kind thanks


----------



## nitezmare

Would like to place order for the following hirsch strap:

nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20


----------



## Jompen

Dear Mr. El Monitor!

I am not angry or anything. In my home country Norway we have a saying: “The only true science is hindsight”. Well I disagree with the dissension not to say yes to the offer from Volmax to produce additional 50 watches. Anyway, I respect your decision and will not argue about it anymore.


Anyway I am happy for the following information “Just when the project will be finished, he (Mr.Encora) will release 10-12 pieces for the members who are in the waiting list situation.” That is kind of him; and great news for us on the waiting list. With around five percent not paying, it means that around 25 on the waiting list will get a watch (15 + 10 = 25).

Regards: Jon (Jompen)


----------



## JRMTactical

Seems to me that i remember posting a while back something about 'overruns', etc.......not to be an 'I told you so'...but. While the 300 watches here will be made, no doubt Volmax will produce another run of VERY SIMILAR watches for sale. Business is business, and they're not going to let the possibility of earning a dollar/Euro, etc pass them by.


----------



## Vyshnee

*WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List
*
*WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:

001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
003 - nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
004 - nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20
005
006
007
008
009


----------



## duna

JRMTactical said:


> ... While the 300 watches here will be made, no doubt Volmax will produce another run of VERY SIMILAR watches for sale. Business is business


Yep, this is likely to happen, quietly, similar watches at a dissimilar (higher) price. Just mark OCEAN (translation) or OKEAN (translitteration) or something similar on the dial... 
If very expensive, legally protected items can be in some instances legally faked and sold with a slightly different, or simply translated, brand or name, why not a GENUINE watch?


----------



## duna

Jompen said:


> Anyway I am happy for the following information "Just when the project will be finished, he (Mr.Encora) will release 10-12 pieces for the members who are in the waiting list situation." That is kind of him; and great news for us on the waiting list. With around five percent not paying, it means that around 25 on the waiting list will get a watch (15 + 10 = 25).


Very true. I think that 5% not paying is a conservative estimation. I would bet that 30 or 40 reservists have a real chance of obtaining one of the 300 pieces. And I'm 54th ( o| ). Well, that's funny to hold the breath and wait. Anyway, it's an amazing project, a LOT of risk and work, really close to impossibility, revive a brand, find ways to source parts, lure a manifacturer in starting a small and slightly profitable run ... :-! It's difficult but sometimes happens. I remember some yrs ago, Beretta (the gun manifacturer) restarted production of the old 9mm ordnance pistol model 34 to empty warehouses of no longer needed military reserve spareparts (some held in reserve since before WWII). When surfaced, they were bought in very short time, despite being so outdated, being officially made with pre-1943 parts (thus probably highly colletable in the future).


----------



## El Monitor

Jompen said:


> Dear Mr. El Monitor!
> 
> I am not angry or anything. In my home country Norway we have a saying: "The only true science is hindsight". Well I disagree with the dissension not to say yes to the offer from Volmax to produce additional 50 watches. Anyway, I respect your decision and will not argue about it anymore.
> 
> ..........
> 
> Regards: Jon (Jompen)


Hi Jon,

I´m glad to know you´re not angry, because I´m not angry. |>

Just different ways to think about it, no problem.|>



JRMTactical said:


> Seems to me that i remember posting a while back something about 'overruns', etc.......not to be an 'I told you so'...but. While the 300 watches here will be made, no doubt Volmax will produce another run of VERY SIMILAR watches for sale. Business is business, and they're not going to let the possibility of earning a dollar/Euro, etc pass them by.


Hi JRMTactical,

I respect your words |> but all that I can say is I´m really satisfied with this amazing project.

I´m not worried at all (about overruns on production) . :-!

Thanks for the comments. |>


----------



## JRMTactical

El Monitor said:


> Hi JRMTactical,
> 
> I respect your words |> but all that I can say is I´m really satisfied with this amazing project.
> 
> I´m not worried at all (about overruns on production) . :-!
> 
> Thanks for the comments. |>


I'm not in on the buy, I really don't like design of the Okeah (from any era), simply because I'm not attracted to its looks. I'm happy for all involved who are getting a watch of excellent quality, I just kind of figured that Volmax wasn't going to completely quit at the 300. I figure they'll offer 50 to 100 more (with enough minor differences so as to not infringe on your contractual agreement. Of course, they'll be numbered and given a 'special' designation (as well as a LARGE PRICE).


----------



## El Monitor

JRMTactical said:


> I'm not in on the buy, I really don't like design of the Okeah (from any era), simply because I'm not attracted to its looks. I'm happy for all involved who are getting a watch of excellent quality, I just kind of figured that Volmax wasn't going to completely quit at the 300. I figure they'll offer 50 to 100 more (with enough minor differences so as to not infringe on your contractual agreement. Of course, they'll be numbered and given a 'special' designation (as well as a LARGE PRICE).


Ok, that´s your opinion and I respect, but Volmax don´t think the same. I trust them. |>
Volmax are actually developing a new way to work through their new collections, IMHO really nice. |>
The last Poljot 3133 movements are being used to their last Sturmy and Sturmy Strela models, and most possible is that Volmax keep a little amount of those movements to launch any special edition in the future (who knows?). I don´t think they have interest to make 25-50-100 old Okeah as ours, it´s not their actual vision of marketing or way to look for the future.

Don´t forget Volmax is a swiss company who make their new collections as "Swiss made" watches. Their brand Buran began to use swiss movements for a minor part of watches, but actually, a big part of Volmax watches are using swiss movements under the "Swiss made" denomination. They´re moving away the russian watch industry as you can see, although little by little. For example, you can take a look at the new Aviator Vintage collection (Bristol, Douglas or Airacobra), powered by swiss ETA 2895-2, ETA 2824 movements or swiss Ronda 6003B Quartz movements. Also the Aviator "Professional", using ETA-7750. Even, 95% of Buran watches are "Swiis made". Poljot 3105 or 3133 movements, are being deleted little by little in the new Volmax collections, and only the Sturmanskie brand is using Poljot movements. In fact, we had a short meeting with Volmax in Basel, to work with another future project by HdR (using Poljot 3133 movements) and the Volmax external manager tolds me "it´s very difficult to find 3133 movements, and really hard to work with them today". In other words: 80% no chance. :-(
Then... Why Volmax could be thinking to make another little portion of old Okeah watches? This make no sense, IMHO. :think: 
(Even when Volmax respected my decision about not make another little portion of Okeah Final Edition watches).

I guess your thinking is the thinking of a forumer who have a opinion about the russian watch industry way to work (overruns on production), but IMHO it´s not the thinking of the Volmax Company. But of course, I respect your opinion. |>

In any case... Who knows? I just can say I trust Vomax 100%. |>

Now, I prefer enjoy rather than speculating (mode positive ON). :-!

*NEWS: *Due to deleted bookings, today there are two more forumers in:

1. Mister Mike (WUS forum).
2. Andrea0212 (Orologiando).

Congrats!! :-!

Kind regards!


----------



## JRMTactical

El Monitor said:


> Ok, that´s your opinion and I respect, but Volmax don´t think the same. I trust them. |>
> Volmax are actually developing a new way to work through their new collections, IMHO really nice. |>
> The last Poljot 3133 movements are being used to their last Sturmy and Sturmy Strela models, and most possible is that Volmax keep a little amount of those movements to launch any special edition in the future (who knows?). I don´t think they have interest to make 25-50-100 old Okeah as ours, it´s not their actual vision of marketing or way to look for the future.
> 
> Don´t forget Volmax is a swiss company who make their new collections as "Swiss made" watches. Their brand Buran began to use swiss movements for a minor part of watches, but actually, a big part of Volmax watches are using swiss movements under the "Swiss made" denomination. They´re moving away the russian watch industry as you can see, although little by little. For example, you can take a look at the new Aviator Vintage collection (Bristol, Douglas or Airacobra), powered by swiss ETA 2895-2, ETA 2824 movements or swiss Ronda 6003B Quartz movements. Also the Aviator "Professional", using ETA-7750. Even, 95% of Buran watches are "Swiis made". Poljot 3105 or 3133 movements, are being deleted little by little in the new Volmax collections, and only the Sturmanskie brand is using Poljot movements. In fact, we had a short meeting with Volmax in Basel, to work with another future project by HdR (using Poljot 3133 movements) and the Volmax external manager tolds me "it´s very difficult to find 3133 movements, and really hard to work with them today". In other words: 80% no chance. :-(
> Then... Why Volmax could be thinking to make another little portion of old Okeah watches? This make no sense, IMHO. :think:
> (Even when Volmax respected my decision about not make another little portion of Okeah Final Edition watches).
> 
> I guess your thinking is the thinking of a forumer who have a opinion about the russian watch industry way to work (overruns on production), but IMHO it´s not the thinking of the Volmax Company. But of course, I respect your opinion. |>
> 
> In any case... Who knows? I just can say I trust Vomax 100%. |>
> 
> Now, I prefer enjoy rather than speculating (mode positive ON). :-!
> 
> *NEWS: *Due to deleted bookings, today there are two more forumers in:
> 
> 1. Mister Mike (WUS forum).
> 2. Andrea0212 (Orologiando).
> 
> Congrats!! :-!
> 
> Kind regards!


Again, I don't have a dog in this hunt so it doesn't make any difference to me at all. I'm glad you trust Volmax, and I hope it's well placed. If they've promised you in writing that they won't make any more Okeah's, then so be it. Again, I'm not trying to start ANY trouble or argument...I just know what a business SHOULD do to make money. If they don't make money, they don't stay in business. The Okeah's don't interest me at all (old or new), I'm just expressing an opinion and like anything else....you're welcome to take it or leave it. My feelings aren't hurt one way or another.


----------



## El Monitor

JRMTactical said:


> Again, I don't have a dog in this hunt so it doesn't make any difference to me at all. I'm glad you trust Volmax, and I hope it's well placed. If they've promised you in writing that they won't make any more Okeah's, then so be it. Again, I'm not trying to start ANY trouble or argument...I just know what a business SHOULD do to make money. If they don't make money, they don't stay in business. The Okeah's don't interest me at all (old or new), I'm just expressing an opinion and like anything else....you're welcome to take it or leave it. My feelings aren't hurt one way or another.


Then... What´s the problem? :think:

I respect your opinion (it´s not a question to take it or leave it, just respect) and I guess I´m not saying nothing bad to you or to anyone.
I`m trying to explain how the things was done, and how the things could be done in the future. First part is the reality, second part is just mi humble opinion.

Have a nice weekend. :-!


----------



## Strela

I think there has been some sour grapes by those who did not or could not take part in the project, and I think that's a bit unfair. I can understand their anguish, but that is the way the cookie crumbles sometimes. 

I think the project is amazing, and I think you guys did an excellent job in making it a multinational, muti-forum experience. Fair warning was given for those who wished to take part. BTW for those interested, HdR is very readable in English using the various translation bots.


----------



## avers

Strela said:


> I think there has been some sour grapes by those who did not or could not take part in the project, and I thinks a bit unfair. I can understand their anguish, but that is the way the cookie crumbles sometimes.
> 
> I think the project is amazing, and I think you guys did an excellent job in making it a multinational, muti-forum experience. Fair warning was given for those who wished to take part. BTW for those interested, HdR is very readable in English using the various translation bots.


Agreed.

Given the fact that project is organized by watch enthusiasts - it's amazing how it unfolds! There are always things that could have been done better in the retrospect, buy over all it's great!


----------



## Vyshnee

Strela said:


> I think there has been some sour grapes by those who did not or could not take part in the project...


Yes, and making attempts at persuading the Okeah Team to change the project concept, criticizing their decisions, and offering negative running commentary is in many ways disrespectful to the people who have put in hundreds of hours out of passion for the non-profit Okeah Final Edition. This project has been administered extremely fairly and with very unusual generosity. And the Okeah Team at HdR is doing all this for the kind benefit of others.

A special thanks to Carlos for being so diplomatic and patient while describing how the project unfolded for the benefit of those who have not followed the threads at HdR or WUS or read the comments posted by Volmax. And for offering his first-hand analysis and insight on the future of 3133 projects. It's such a rare opportunity and an incredible learning experience to have an inside view from a project lead.

One week left for payments! Let's celebrate our Okeah / Hirsch strap selections along with the reservists who have the lucky opportunity to join the 300! :-!


----------



## nht

Our decision has already been defined at the beginning of the project.

And yes, "Okeah Final Edition" will be 300 watches.

Sorry, but there's no turning back.


----------



## JRMTactical

El Monitor said:


> Then... What´s the problem? :think:
> 
> I respect your opinion (it´s not a question to take it or leave it, just respect) and I guess I´m not saying nothing bad to you or to anyone.
> I`m trying to explain how the things was done, and how the things could be done in the future. First part is the reality, second part is just mi humble opinion.
> 
> Have a nice weekend. :-!


No problem at all... I was simply commenting on the possibility that they (Volmax?) would try to capitalize on the obvious popularity of this project, and they DID ask about increasing the number of watches to be built. The very first post I ever made in this thread was a simple speculation to 'wildpack' (member) about contracts and the possibility of 'overruns'. I just know how businesses think, and if you read back to my original post that was all that I made comment about. i said I wouldn't be surprised at all if they offered a similar watch after this project OR offer to increase the number of watches made. They want to make money, that is what businesses do. I haven't got any issue's, gripes or anything else...NONE of my posts have said anything of the sort, I just simply inserted an observation/prediction. I am happy for everybody who wants and is getting one of these watches. I, however, don't want one..never did, and as I have stated I don't care for them, that's just a personal thing. I've not been on the original list, the reserve list or 'reserve reservist's list'. LOL! My likes and tastes are in different areas of Russian/Soviet watches. I've never found the Okeah's attractive in any way, shape, form or fashion. If I had EVER bought one, it would have been as an investment to hold on to and capitalize on the rarity later on. Then I would've put the money towards another Strela or Moscow Classic... :-d


----------



## chirs1211

Vyshnee said:


> *WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List
> *
> *WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:
> 
> 001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
> 002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
> 003
> 004
> 005


Hi can i add my selection here?

251/300 chirs1211: 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## Vyshnee

*WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List

WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:

001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
003 - nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
004 - nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20
005 - 251/300 chirs1211: 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
006
007
008
009
010

_PS. Please include the 4% surcharge for Paypal payments._


----------



## Paulo

*IMPORTANT NOTE*

*IMPORTANTE NOTE:*

After receiving the prototype, where the final elements were: case, bezel, hands, caliber, back engraving, we realised that the bezel triangle, although perfect regarding shape and volume, had a notable lume difference against hands and dial marks.

This led us to contact Volmax so they could improve this detail. Today we received the information that they have accepted the correction and will improve de C-4 lume on it.

Also, the definitive dial is practically finished, with the incorporacion of the tanned lume in the marks and a litlle resytling regarding dial impression. The texts, scale and numbering in black was revised, something like using with a lighter font (not exactly that, just to give an idea).

From star of the project we have focused in all elements that conform the watch, searching excelence in all possible aspects (printing, lume tone, engraving, sizes and shapes, cuts...). So, although taking the risk delaying the project 15-30 days, we believe that it's worth keeping our way of working and our level of exigence.

We'll keep you posted on the advances. :-!


----------



## arktika1148

*Re: IMPORTANT NOTE*

Thanks for the info.

Very impessed with the teams attention to detail with this project.

Best regards, Dave


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: IMPORTANT NOTE*

Hi guys,

Thanks Strela, and thanks to all for the positive comments about the Okeah F.E team. |>
We´re trying our best to make a beautiful Okeah F.E.

Please, note: Volmax is doing a very good working, and giving us a perfect customer service. +1 |> Thanks.


----------



## chirs1211

Vyshnee said:


> *WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List
> 
> WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:
> 
> 001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
> 002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
> 003 - nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
> 004 - nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20
> 005 - 251/300 chirs1211: 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
> 006
> 007
> 008
> 009
> 010
> 
> _PS. Please include the 4% surcharge for Paypal payments._


Great thanks, do we need to wait until we're added to the HdR list before sending payment?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Vyshnee

chirs1211 said:


> Great thanks, do we need to wait until we're added to the HdR list before sending payment?
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


I think the idea is to collect as many WUS strap selections here in a list to make HdR registration a little easier for the Okeah Team. I've already sent my payment... |>


----------



## Sodiac

I guess I'm not understanding the strap selections? I asked if we were supposed to choose a strap, but was told the watch comes with a strap. But I see people ordering different straps for their watches, so I'm confused? Am I supposed to pick a strap color, or will it come on a standard strap? Thanks.


----------



## Vyshnee

Sodiac said:


> I guess I'm not understanding the strap selections? I asked if we were supposed to choose a strap, but was told the watch comes with a strap. But I see people ordering different straps for their watches, so I'm confused? Am I supposed to pick a strap color, or will it come on a standard strap? Thanks.


The Okeah FE comes with a strap as pictured in this previous post. The Hirsch straps are optional purchases if you wish to have additional straps that will have custom logo engraving and will ship with the complete package.


----------



## El Monitor

Vyshnee said:


> I think the idea is to collect as many WUS strap selections here in a list to make HdR registration a little easier for the Okeah Team. I've already sent my payment... |>


Yes, it´s ok Jeff. |>

It´s easy to work if we make a list here, on WUS, and after, we will work including that list on the general HdR list.

We´ve decided to work with Hirsch because they offer a good quality straps at low pricing (and including the custom logo for free).

Of course, you can pay the strap just when you add here your choice (deadline is 1st May).
Payments via Paypal, please, don´t forget to add +4%.

Thank you!

Best regards.


----------



## TheBuzzard

I realize that the chances of me getting one is astronomical, but is it too late to get on the waiting list? I know I'm really late, but I'd really like a shot at getting one.


----------



## Paulo

TheBuzzard said:


> I realize that the chances of me getting one is astronomical, but is it too late to get on the waiting list? I know I'm really late, but I'd really like a shot at getting one.


Listed as reservist #65 :-!


----------



## TheBuzzard

Paulo said:


> Listed as reservist #65 :-!


Nice! Just PM me or whatever if that spot opens up. I'll check the thread from time to time of course.


----------



## curiousMan

Paolo, please remove me from the reservist list (#57), I got my Okean already!


----------



## Paulo

curiousMan said:


> Paolo, please remove me from the reservist list (#57), I got my Okean already!


Done.

For all who paid Paypal, please send me a pm with your e-mail and the amount you have transfered, for us to double check.


----------



## curiousMan

Paulo said:


> Done.
> 
> For all who paid Paypal, please send me a pm with your e-mail and the amount you have transfered, for us to double check.


Paolo, I bought it elsewhere


----------



## Paulo

curiousMan said:


> Paolo, I bought it elsewhere


Of course. I'm refering to the people on the list. ;-)

For all who paid Paypal, please send me a pm with your e-mail and the amount you have transfered, for us to double check.


----------



## arktika1148

Paulo said:


> Of course. I'm refering to the people on the list. ;-)
> 
> For all who paid Paypal, please send me a pm with your e-mail and the amount you have transfered, for us to double check.


After each paypal payment I sent a pm and it was acknowledged by yourself as received ?????


----------



## Paulo

arktika1148 said:


> After each paypal payment I sent a pm and it was acknowledged by yourself as received ?????


We want to check everything, because I transmit the info to another person that checks the Paypal account, who then transfers the money to another person who keeps track of the account.
In all this process of files to files things might get lost.

I can do all the work of regathering all payments of all forumners, or you can give me an help and send me your transfers AND E-MAIL, please. ;-)


----------



## TheBuzzard

Okay, while I'd like to remain on the reserve list, I'd like to just straight-up ask since I've decided I want a OKEAH and I don't know if I want to spend the $400 on one of the older reproductions if I have a chance at getting one of these. Does anyone who is already planning on selling one of their multiple purchases still have any extra left? I'm very interested in securing one of these watches, I'd even put down a payment.


----------



## chetwin

I think it's best to wait patiently - I would like one too and I'm quietly, patiently waiting in #29 reserve.

Paulo, El Monitor and others are doing a great job.


----------



## TheBuzzard

chetwin said:


> I think it's best to wait patiently - I would like one too and I'm quietly, patiently waiting in #29 reserve.
> 
> Paulo, El Monitor and others are doing a great job.


That's true. That was pretty rude of me, honestly. I suppose I can patiently wait, I'm sure some people will drop out


----------



## wildpack

TheBuzzard said:


> ... I guess I just don't know if 64 people are going to drop out.


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

That would be the question we're waiting to be answered. Now if we knew how many were fully paid up..........(plus those that will pay up at the last hour :roll: .....)


----------



## WelshWatchNut

TheBuzzard said:


> That's true. That was pretty rude of me, honestly. I suppose I can patiently wait, I'm sure some people will drop out


Well as reservist #63 I'm kinda hoping about 65 people drop out so I can get one lol.


----------



## duna

WelshWatchNut said:


> Well as reservist #63 I'm kinda hoping about 65 people drop out so I can get one lol.


heh that's it but I humbly hypotize 65 is too optimistic. If in the reserve list everybody paid 100.- Eur in advance one week from registration, hardly anybody can be expected to drop off - 5% phisiological or even 10% could be possible but 65 is close to 20% even after some 10 pcs release announced by vendors involved. And I'm 54 o| (actually 50, probably someone already dropped off).


----------



## frantsous

Paulo said:


> *BTW, please pay the remainder for the watch (and straps, if that's the case) until April 22nd.*
> For those who haven't seen it in a previous post, here's the full price update:
> 
> All non-European countries (Canada, USA, Asia, Oceania): 48 euros + 295 = 343 euros
> All European countries non-EU: 44 euros + 295 = 339 euros
> All EU countries: 29 euros + 348 (VAT included) = 377 euros


Is still the 22th april the deadline date to pay the watch?


----------



## Lucidor

I have two watches on order. I just payed to the best of my knowledge, but I am not sure if the quoted price for freight is good for two watches as well. Please respond to PM if incorrect.


----------



## El Monitor

frantsous said:


> Is still the 22th april the deadline date to pay the watch?


Hi frantsous,

It´s correct.
People who don´t have paid the total on 22th april, will be required to refund him the payments done at this time.
In any case, we could think about an extended time to help people who have troubles to pay, but our first idea is to respect the deadline.

Thanks for the comment.



Lucidor said:


> I have two watches on order. I just payed to the best of my knowledge, but I am not sure if the quoted price for freight is good for two watches as well. Please respond to PM if incorrect.


Hi Lucidor,

Paulo will send you a PM.
Please, wait.

Thank you.

Best regards.


----------



## Paulo

Lucidor said:


> I have two watches on order. I just payed to the best of my knowledge, but I am not sure if the quoted price for freight is good for two watches as well. Please respond to PM if incorrect.


Please pay the remainder for the watch (and straps, if that's the case) until April 22nd.
For those who haven't seen it in a previous post, here's the full price update:

All non-European countries (Canada, USA, Asia, Oceania): 48 euros + 295 = 343 euros
All European countries non-EU: 44 euros + 295 = 339 euros
All EU countries: 29 euros + 348 (VAT included) = 377 euros

People who ordered a 2nd watch, please add 8 euros for extra weight in shipping package (8,32 euros if using Paypal ).


----------



## vin-tik

good news for me as reservist
I'll have this watch

go for strap now-

30/300 vin-tik 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown 


should I pay to same account?
22.40+4%=23.30 Euro
is it right?


----------



## Paulo

vin-tik said:


> good news for me as reservist
> I'll have this watch
> 
> go for strap now-
> 
> 30/300 vin-tik 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
> 
> 
> should I pay to same account?
> 22.40+4%=23.30 Euro
> is it right?


That is correct. Don't forget to put: <nick> WUS OKEAH STRAP on the payment

Also add yourself to the list of orders.


----------



## Vyshnee

*WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List

WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:

001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
003 - nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
004 - nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20
005 - 251/300 chirs1211: 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
006 - 30/300 vin-tik 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
007
008
009
010

_PS. Please include the 4% surcharge for Paypal payments._


----------



## vin-tik

Vyshnee said:


> *WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List
> 
> WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:
> 
> 001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
> 002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
> 003 - nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
> 004 - nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20
> 005 - 251/300 chirs1211: 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
> 006 -030/300 vin-tik 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
> 007
> 008
> 009
> 010
> 
> _PS. Please include the 4% surcharge for Paypal payments._[/QUOTE
> 
> payment done, please add me to HdR list..:roll:


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

Please, keep in mind: 

Deadline to add your Hirsch straps: April 24th.

Thanks.

Best regards.


----------



## mysterian

I'd like a carbon - blue strap please.... payment on the way!
Cheers!



Vyshnee said:


> *WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List
> 
> WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:
> 
> 001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
> 002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
> 003 - nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
> 004 - nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20
> 005 - 251/300 chirs1211: 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
> 006 -030/300 vin-tik 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
> 007 - 154/300 mysterian: 1 x Carbon 02592080-2-20 L blue
> 008
> 009
> 010
> 
> _PS. Please include the 4% surcharge for Paypal payments._[/QUOTE
> 
> edit: Payment completed!! b-)


----------



## roo7

Made my payment without any additional hirsh strap...


----------



## Mister Mike

Anyone have a strong preference regarding a "must have" strap for this (not counting the stock blue one)? Not sure if I need one and haven't been convinced yet. I'm a big fan of Hirsch Liberty straps, but already have 2 on other watches and don't need another. I like the stock blue strap, but am thinking it might not be versatile enough for daily wear...


----------



## Vyshnee

Mister Mike said:


> Anyone have a strong preference regarding a "must have" strap for this (not counting the stock blue one)? Not sure if I need one and haven't been convinced yet. I'm a big fan of Hirsch Liberty straps, but already have 2 on other watches and don't need another. I like the stock blue strap, but am thinking it might not be versatile enough for daily wear...


I think the Caoutchouc straps are great value in this circumstance, plus the weather is warm for more than half the year where I'm located. In leather I prefer premium padded straps and I'm considering a Heavy Calf strap as well. The Carbon strap looks nice too, however I tend to go for untextured straps without any patterns.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I'm not a big fan of the untextured band that will come with the watch.
I think I will be ordering the Hirsch Carbon Blue. I think it looks much nicer.

I've already ordered a bracelet from Juri Levenberg that Girolamo photoshopped at HdR
Looks like this, but this is not the image I remember









But this is the one that I think looks dynamite. Also stolen from HdR, photoshopped by Girolamo


----------



## avers

What timezone are we going by for the deadline time? It's already 23rd in Europe - pass the deadline, couple more hours to go in the US.

Can you tell us how many people dropped out of the project from non-payment?


----------



## wildpack

avers said:


> What timezone are we going by for the deadline time? It's already 23rd in Europe - pass the deadline, couple more hours to go in the US.
> 
> Can you tell us how many people dropped out of the project from non-payment?


Better question might be, "how many have paid in full?". You wouldn't know if you were getting one, but you'd know if you weren't. 

Personally, I'm trying not to think about this. I suspect that the organizers are checking and double checking before any public announcements. (no sense getting your head chewed off by disgruntled reservists :-d)


----------



## wildpack

Google Translate

OK, I couldn't help myself - I looked at the Spanish site. Found the above link, don't really know how accurate it is, but.....

Looks like a lot of people made the first payment but haven't followed up with any final payments.
Similarly, looks like a lot of people made the first payment AND additional payments, but not the entire payment.

I'd guess that the organizers would be lenient about enforcing the deadline, especially for that second group of people. If Maktime isn't demanding immediate payment, I'd be giving people some extra time. (but then I'm not one of the organizers ;-), just driving myself crazy)


----------



## mysterian

Wildpack,... After checking that link i am assuming that the payments record is not up to date. 
I have completed my final payment, received email confirmation from Paulo, yet the list only indicates my 100 EUR deposit as being complete. 
I'm sure the same is true for others. 
The list is obviously not correct at this point in time... perhaps it will be updated soon. I can only imagine that there has been a flurry of activity this past week or two & that the organizers just need time to resolve things.


----------



## duna

mysterian said:


> Wildpack,... After checking that link i am assuming that the payments record is not up to date.
> I have completed my final payment, received email confirmation from Paulo, yet the list only indicates my 100 EUR deposit as being complete.
> I'm sure the same is true for others.
> The list is obviously not correct at this point in time... perhaps it will be updated soon. I can only imagine that there has been a flurry of activity this past week or two & that the organizers just need time to resolve things.


Thanks mysterian for your appreciated feedback & update. Obviously, situation must be updated, many made payments at the last moment (that's allowed, after all), and/or informed later organizers, there are multiple fora involved , and organizers probably have a life outside our exotic watches mania. Until now everything has been very well made and transparent, we must only wait for them to sort things, be SURE of payments (not easy sometimes) , and publish updates. Than we'll be informed if we reservists deserve a chance. Some will get a watch, some probably will not , it's logic.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Put me on the list for a Hirsch Carbon Blue L 02592080-2-20

Paypal sent. transaction # 8K816939S7511890F 26.65 € |>


----------



## Vyshnee

*WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List

WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:

001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
003 - nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
004 - nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20
005 - 251/300 chirs1211: 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
006 - 30/300 vin-tik 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
007 - 154/300 mysterian: 1 x Carbon 02592080-2-20 L blue
008 - 245/300 Timepiece Tenderfoot: 1 x Hirsch Carbon Blue L 02592080-2-20
009
010
011
012

_PS. Please include the 4% surcharge for Paypal payments._ ​


----------



## JagSagaz

Vyshnee said:


> *WUS Okeah / Hirsch Strap Selection List
> 
> WUS Okeah Members* please note your strap selections here for official HdR registration:
> 
> 001 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Hevea 40458830-2-20 L Grey
> 002 - 156/300 Vyshnee: 1 x Pure 40538880-2-20 L Blue
> 003 - nitezmare 178/300 Buffalo Goldbown M 11350275-2-20
> 004 - nitezmare 178/300 Forest Black M 17900250-2-20
> 005 - 251/300 chirs1211: 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
> 006 - 30/300 vin-tik 1 x Liberty 10900210-2-20 L Brown
> 007 - 154/300 mysterian: 1 x Carbon 02592080-2-20 L blue
> 008 - 245/300 Timepiece Tenderfoot: 1 x Hirsch Carbon Blue L 02592080-2-20
> 009
> 010
> 011
> 012
> 
> _PS. Please include the 4% surcharge for Paypal payments._ ​


Hi, I have just updated the list of reservations in the spreadsheet with all your selections and payments


----------



## Antonio192

A very exciting project. I have number 32 booked yet. There is limited stock. Hurry up, or you can't get one Okeah Final Edition!


----------



## chirs1211

JagSagaz said:


> Hi, I have just updated the list of reservations in the spreadsheet with all your selections and payments


Hi, paid for my strap on 22nd, but its not showing as paid on the spreadsheet

Chris


----------



## JagSagaz

chirs1211 said:


> Hi, paid for my strap on 22nd, but its not showing as paid on the spreadsheet
> 
> Chris


Hi, Chris,

I have already updated your payment.

The fact is that, since I have access neither to the bank account nor to the paypal one, I can only update your payments when you post them. Afterwards, Ancora will check if the money has been received or not and if necessary, El Monitor or any other member of the staff will contact the member whose payment has not been received properly.

One day less left to receive our stunning Okeahs


----------



## SuXarik

Hey guys. Send final payment yesterday. Still no response. My OKEAH # is 207


----------



## Paulo

JagSagaz said:


> Hi, Chris,
> 
> I have already updated your payment.
> 
> The fact is that, since I have access neither to the bank account nor to the paypal one, I can only update your payments when you post them. Afterwards, Ancora will check if the money has been received or not and if necessary, El Monitor or any other member of the staff will contact the member whose payment has not been received properly.
> 
> One day less left to receive our stunning Okeahs


Regarding payments we're doing things in a slow but safe way. Paypal payments are identified by one person (to whom I pass info), then that money is transfered to Ancora's account. In the account file there's only the payments that are in the bank account, please allow the time for it to be reflect there.

Due to the deadline we are a bit overwhelmed and need more time to double-check everything.
Tomorrow we have it all sorted out and we'll publish updated info.


----------



## Vyshnee

JagSagaz said:


> Hi, I have just updated the list of reservations in the spreadsheet with all your selections and payments


Thanks JagSagaz! Superb work on the Google spreadsheet! :-!


----------



## Sodiac

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

I'm losing track of this thread because there are so many posts. Is there an updated spreadsheet showing who has paid in full? I paid in full some time ago, but just want to check to make sure I'm all set. Thanks.


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*



Sodiac said:


> I'm losing track of this thread because there are so many posts. Is there an updated spreadsheet showing who has paid in full? I paid in full some time ago, but just want to check to make sure I'm all set. Thanks.


Hi sodiac,

This week we will show the uptaded spreadsheet.
All is ok with your payments, don´t worry.

That´s the last updated (Friday 20th):

http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/120420212656_A8uW.pdf

Thanks.

Best regards.


----------



## arktika1148

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*



El Monitor said:


> Hi sodiac,
> 
> This week we will show the uptaded spreadsheet.
> All is ok with your payments, don´t worry.
> 
> That´s the last updated (Friday 20th):
> 
> http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/120420212656_A8uW.pdf
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Best regards.


Thanks for the list.
My final payment is showing 125 though (375 total) not 127 as sent (132.08 including 4% paypal fee on 25th.Feb.)
Strange, hopefully a small error ? Dave


----------



## chirs1211

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

Hi, the spreadsheet isnt showing that i have paid the final balance 288.08 euro (4% paypal inc) on 11th April 
Could you confirm its been recieved.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## wildpack

Paulo said:


> .... then that money is transfered to Ancora's account. In the account file there's only the payments that are in the bank account, please allow the time for it to be reflect there...


Money transferred AND reflected in bank statements? If Spanish banks are anything like Canadian banks, this could take a while. Just need to be patient. (There's also the banking concept here that if you ask a bank a question and you don't get the answer you want, just keep going back the next day and ask again until the answer changes.)


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*



arktika1148 said:


> Thanks for the list.
> My final payment is showing 125 though (375 total) not 127 as sent (132.08 including 4% paypal fee on 25th.Feb.)
> Strange, hopefully a small error ? Dave


Hi artika!

Dont worry, Paypal fees and different forms to send money, are given different conversions.
In any case, you´re absolutelly OK.

Chris, we´ll try to update the Paypal payments as soon as possible.

Thanks.

Greetings!


----------



## chetwin

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

When are the reservists likely to hear that they are successful or not in acquiring a watch?

Regards


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*



chirs1211 said:


> Hi, the spreadsheet isnt showing that i have paid the final balance 288.08 euro (4% paypal inc) on 11th April
> Could you confirm its been recieved.
> Thanks
> Chris


Hi Chris,

I have seen the last updated, your payment have been received ok. |>



chetwin said:


> When are the reservists likely to hear that they are successful or not in acquiring a watch?
> 
> Regards


Hi chetwin,

Just when we have closed our accounts (Paypal and bank), we will inform about the people who are missing or out of the project.
I think not before 15th May. 
Also, our distributor (Ancora) will take 8-10 pcs. for the awaiting people (waiting list).

Regards.


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

Project update:

- Volmax are improving the luminova treatment on bezel´s triangle.
- We´re waiting for the final dial prototype. We will have it next week. 
- If dial is ok, Volmax will be ready to assemble dials.

Next update on first half of May.

Greetings.


----------



## wildpack

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*



El Monitor said:


> ..Just when we have closed our accounts (Paypal and bank), we will inform about the people who are missing or out of the project.
> I think not before 15th May. ...


Well, I can't take the suspense . Think I need to just unsubscribe from the thread and wait til notified.


----------



## GBOGH

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

Please add me to the waitlist if possible, and advise what is required if necessary. Thanks.

*GBOGH*
(David)


----------



## ljb187

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

Gahhhh!!! Why didn't I see this before?? *For whatever good it'll do please add me to the wait list as well. *By the way, I've got the earlier re-issue of this watch and think it goes very well on with a navy sailcloth strap and "stainless steel" stitching from Brady Straps (only around $30 USD). Not the best iPhone pic:


----------



## steven.w42

please add me to the waitlist as well, if there are any still slots available?

thank you, and very kind regards..
Steven


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*



GBOGH said:


> Please add me to the waitlist if possible, and advise what is required if necessary. Thanks.
> 
> *GBOGH*
> (David)





ljb187 said:


> Gahhhh!!! Why didn't I see this before?? *For whatever good it'll do please add me to the wait list as well. *




Hi GBOGH & ljb187,

You´re welcome and added on the waiting list.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## Paulo

steven.w42 said:


> please add me to the waitlist as well, if there are any still slots available?
> 
> thank you, and very kind regards..
> Steven


Listed as reservist #63 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0


----------



## Girolamo

Volmax presented this project on Facebook:* "ONE World Ocean and ONE Legendary watch. The "OKEAH" returns for ONE time only, ONE distributor and&#8230; already sold out!"*


----------



## Vyshnee

Girolamo said:


> Volmax presented this project on Facebook:* "ONE World Ocean and ONE Legendary watch. The "OKEAH" returns for ONE time only, ONE distributor and&#8230; already sold out!"*


Nice! b-)|>


----------



## macnastia

My name is Stephane, i would like to get one Okean.
If possible a pair number, but not impair.


----------



## macnastia

... And please, let me know how to order one copy of this Okean ...
Thanx.


----------



## nht

macnastia said:


> My name is Stephane, i would like to get one Okean.
> If possible a pair number, but not impair.


Thanks for your interest, but all OKEAH's are already booked.

However, if you want, you can sign up on the list of reservists. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0

Simply confirm your interest in this thread. ;-)


----------



## macnastia

nht said:


> Thanks for your interest, but all OKEAH's are already booked.
> 
> However, if you want, you can sign up on the list of reservists. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0
> 
> Simply confirm your interest in this thread. ;-)


Ok i will, thanx !


----------



## Jompen

Hi, people are talking about who paid and did not pay in this thread. How can I find out - it does not say in the spread sheet.

Best regard:
Jompen


----------



## asquinet

Hi,
please I kindly ask to add me on the waiting list. Muchas gracias,
Claudio


----------



## JagSagaz

macnastia said:


> Ok i will, thanx !





asquinet said:


> Hi,
> please I kindly ask to add me on the waiting list. Muchas gracias,
> Claudio


I've just added both of you to the waiting list, with order numbers 64 and 65 respectively


----------



## asquinet

JagSagaz said:


> I've just added both of you to the waiting list, with order numbers 64 and 65 respectively


Thank you very much.... it's a forlorn hope the position #65, but sometimes miracles do happen!

_edit: _one question: the red marked color until position #70 in reserve list gives some little chance or is it casual?


----------



## nht

Jompen said:


> Hi, people are talking about who paid and did not pay in this thread. How can I find out - it does not say in the spread sheet.
> 
> Best regard:
> Jompen


Last update from 20 April: http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/120420212656_A8uW.pdf



asquinet said:


> _edit: _one question: the red marked color until position #70 in reserve list gives some little chance or is it casual?


Just casual ;-)


----------



## Jompen

Dear NHT, Thanks mate!


----------



## Jompen

The payment list gives me slight hope - several paid only 100 Euros I can see...
I'm nr 34 on the list. The humble people on the waiting list are depending on that Ancora keeps the promise and "pass on" about 10 or more watches


----------



## asquinet

nht said:


> Just casual ;-)



 o|
 o|
 o|


----------



## 24120VR

I've made the full payments ...could you please check my status ?

Thanks !

Rudy



nht said:


> Last update from 20 April: http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/120420212656_A8uW.pdf
> 
> Just casual ;-)


----------



## GBOGH

Anyone in this thread receiving one of these new ones that also owns an older 2004 reissue and wants to sell it, please PM me.


----------



## TheBuzzard

GBOGH said:


> Anyone in this thread receiving one of these new ones that also owns an older 2004 reissue and wants to sell it, please PM me.


Haha, same, actually.


----------



## El Monitor

24120VR said:


> I've made the full payments ...could you please check my status ?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Rudy


Checked.
Your full payment was received. |>
Thank you.


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:
*

Forumers:

- Recoil
- dgart08
- Cuthbert

Deadline for payments was ended a few days ago.
Please, to avoid troubles with your situation, let us know if you have already made the full payment. If not, please, do it ASAP.
Please, don´t forget t*o add your nickname on each portion payment.
*
Thank you very much.


----------



## Recoil

El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE:
> *
> 
> Forumers:
> 
> - *Recoil
> *- dgart08
> - Cuthbert
> 
> Deadline for payments was ended a few days ago.
> Please, to avoid troubles with your situation, let us know if you have already made the full payment. If not, please, do it ASAP.
> Please, don´t forget t*o add your nickname on each portion payment.
> *
> Thank you very much.


Yes paid balance on April 16th and it is shown paid on spreadsheet (paid €377 in total) :-s

http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/120420212656_A8uW.pdf


----------



## Paulo

Recoil said:


> Yes paid balance on April 16th and it is shown paid on spreadsheet (paid €377 in total) :-s
> 
> http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/120420212656_A8uW.pdf


Correct, as you paid 1st with paypal and after with bank transfer it confused us, sorry! o|


----------



## 24120VR

El Monitor said:


> Checked.
> Your full payment was received. |>
> Thank you.


Thanks !

Now ... the wait....


----------



## sawungkampret

paid my final installment, hope to get a response soon, thanks!


----------



## SuXarik

Come on guys, stop ignoring me) I've payed 2 weeks ago, and still didn't get any response. Is everything OK?


----------



## Paulo

El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE:
> *
> 
> Forumers:
> 
> - dgart08
> - Cuthbert
> 
> Deadline for payments was ended a few days ago.
> Please, to avoid troubles with your situation, let us know if you have already made the full payment. If not, please, do it ASAP.
> Please, don´t forget t*o add your nickname on each portion payment.
> *
> Thank you very much.


I thought it was clear from this message that only these forumners had their payments pending. Anyway, here goes...

ALL PAYMENTS ARE OK EXCEPT THE ABOVE MENTIONED TWO! :-d

Please give us time to consolidate the sheets, because most of the 300 made their final payment recently.


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

I hope you understand it´s very difficult to work with Paypal payments from forumers who don´t write their nickname, not the same person on Paypal report as the personal data from the Okeah data-base or not correct payments as we have announced. Of course, some forumers are absolutelly ok with their way to send money, but other forumers didn´t do the same. That´s an absolut chaos to look for the holder of each account if he´s not the owner of the Okeah piece, and of course, really difficult to determinate or to update payments.

Please, be sure to write your nickname and correct quantity when you send money via Paypal. Otherwise, it´s a crazy working. :rodekaart

Thank you very much.


----------



## arktika1148

El Monitor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope you understand it´s very difficult to work with Paypal payments from forumers who don´t write their nickname, not the same person on Paypal report as the personal data from the Okeah data-base or not correct payments as we have announced. Of course, some forumers are absolutelly ok with their way to send money, but other forumers didn´t do the same. That´s an absolut chaos to look for the holder of each account if he´s not the owner of the Okeah piece, and of course, really difficult to determinate or to update payments.
> 
> Please, be sure to write your nickname and correct quantity when you send money via Paypal. Otherwise, it´s a crazy working. :rodekaart
> 
> Thank you very much.


Had a look on my emails when I got in and Carlos has asked for paypal payment details.
Assume legit ?
Took a little while to work out how, but opened another tab and sent payment email links.
Hope this is OK. By my reckoning I'vd paid in full.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## El Monitor

arktika1148 said:


> Had a look on my emails when I got in and Carlos has asked for paypal payment details.
> Assume legit ?
> Took a little while to work out how, but opened another tab and sent payment email links.
> Hope this is OK. By my reckoning I'vd paid in full.
> Cheers, Dave


Hi Dave,

Just like I told you through my email, your payments are absolutelly ok. 
And yes, I´m Carlos. |>
Thanks.


----------



## sawungkampret

i hope i got it right carlos, i've replied to you with a print of my paypal payment. If this is not what you want me to do, please lemme know.



El Monitor said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Just like I told you through my email, your payments are absolutelly ok.
> And yes, I´m Carlos. |>
> Thanks.


----------



## chetwin

With the deadline for payments now passed, are payments still being accepted? I'm just trying to work out what impact that has for those on the reserve.

Will there still be 5% cancellations do you think if the deadline has been extended?


----------



## El Monitor

chetwin said:


> With the deadline for payments now passed, are payments still being accepted? I'm just trying to work out what impact that has for those on the reserve.
> 
> Will there still be 5% cancellations do you think if the deadline has been extended?


Hi chetwin,

We´re checking each case to look for a solution. We don´t want to appear too intransigent, so we´ll see what about within 7-10 days.
Anyway, there was some cancellations since deadline passed.

Thanks.

Greetings.


----------



## chetwin

Thank you El Monitor and best regards to you, what a great effort you guys have put in.


----------



## jxlxr

While very late to the party I'd love to be put on the reserve list as well. Maybe there are miracles to be had. Thank you.


----------



## avers

Why are you still accepting payments almost two weeks after the deadline?

With all due respect people on the list had over 5 months since this inception of the project to come up with funds.

I think we should respect the deadline and the wait-list, there are more than 60 people on the stand-by who will be happy to make immediate payment.

Best regards,
Avers



El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE:
> *
> 
> Forumers:
> 
> - Recoil
> - dgart08
> - Cuthbert
> 
> Deadline for payments was ended a few days ago.
> Please, to avoid troubles with your situation, let us know if you have already made the full payment. If not, please, do it ASAP.
> Please, don´t forget t*o add your nickname on each portion payment.
> *
> Thank you very much.


----------



## El Monitor

avers said:


> Why are you still accepting payments almost two weeks after the deadline?
> 
> With all due respect people on the list had over 5 months since this inception of the project to come up with funds.
> 
> I think we should respect the deadline and the wait-list, there are more than 60 people on the stand-by who will be happy to make immediate payment.
> 
> Best regards,
> Avers


Hi Avers,

Perhaps you´re right, we have advised a deadline and deadlines are to be respected, but I don´t understand why you have quoted my sentence. :think:
Honestly, we just want to call forumers who have not paid his watches or need to check their payments, and I invite them to do it ASAP. 
I think it´s the way to advise people and the way to recall their attention.

We´re trying to understand some people who have personal troubles or difficult circumstances to do the payments in time.
For example, I was talking with some of this forumers, as "cuthbert" & "dgart08" from WUS, or others from HdR/FmR.
They are in touch with me and we´re looking for the best solution.
I mean... Do you really want to tell cuthbert: _My friend, I cann´t extend the deadline for you till 11th May, life is life, you´re out._
Do you really have the power to take the watch of a forumer who are fighting to assume his personal troubles?
I think sometimes we should put ourselves on the other side. |>
Of course, in some cases, people who don´t reply our advising messages for 3-4 times will be out of the general list. Don´t worry, I will use the guillotine. :rodekaart
By now, my obligation (ethically and morally) is to put them on notice and wait for a reasobable time. After that, in order to keep the project healthy, we will take decisions about each case, but I will never take a personal trouble (or a private petition of extended deadline) as a game.

Deadlines are to be respected, but we also move the projects from the heart. 
Both things are in the balance. |>

Hopefully you can understand.

Thanks, Avers.

Greetings.


----------



## wildpack

Originally, the deadline for final payment was May 30, then it was moved up.

I would suspect that's the cause for some of the "hiccups".


----------



## avers

El Monitor said:


> ... I don´t understand why you have quoted my sentence. :think: ...


I quoted you because in that post you basically stated that payments are being accepted after the deadline.

In your latest post you confirmed that basically there's no deadline, even if someone is nearly two weeks late with the payment he's is still in the game.

Myself and other members here though that deadline would be enforced, but it seems it's not the case.

Thank you for clarification and special thank you for making this project happening.

Avers


----------



## El Monitor

avers said:


> I quoted you because in that post you basically stated that payments are being accepted after the deadline.
> 
> In your latest post you confirmed that basically there's no deadline, even if someone is nearly two weeks late with the payment he's is still in the game.
> 
> Myself and other members here though that deadline would be enforced, but it seems it's not the case.
> 
> Thank you for clarification and special thank you for making this project happening.
> 
> Avers


Thanks Avers,

Just think that the warning messages should be used to get people to react, not strictly to pass by the guillotine if deadline are not met.
It´s very difficult to work, but I think we finally succeed in finding a good balance. |>

Greetings.


----------



## Jompen

Dear El Monitor, when will it be announced how many on the waiting list will be offered a watch? I trust that you stand by your word regarding the watches Ancora will “pass on”?
Regards: Jompen


----------



## Mecano

I'm out.Please remove me from the reserve list.
I decided to drop off the waiting list as i couldn't wait any longer and spent the $$ today at Julian on another watch.I was #21 reserve.So those who are #22 and higher have a better chance now to get the Okeah.Good Luck!


----------



## JagSagaz

OK(eah! ;-))

I have just removed you from the list. On the other hand your position was not #21, but #16, including last cancellations, so people with possition #17 and higher are now a little bit closer to their desired Okeah ;-)



Mecano said:


> I'm out.Please remove me from the reserve list.
> I decided to drop off the waiting list as i couldn't wait any longer and spent the $$ today at Julian on another watch.I was #21 reserve.So those who are #22 and higher have a better chance now to get the Okeah.Good Luck!


----------



## sgtiger

I would like to be added to the list of people who want this watch. I can pay now and will accept whatever # is available.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## avers

Where can we see this most up-to-date list?

Thanks!



JagSagaz said:


> ... On the other hand your position was not #21, but #16, including last cancellations, so people with possition #17 and higher are now a little bit closer to their desired Okeah ;-)


----------



## El Monitor

Jompen said:


> Dear El Monitor, when will it be announced how many on the waiting list will be offered a watch? I trust that you stand by your word regarding the watches Ancora will "pass on"?
> Regards: Jompen


Hi Jompen,

Mr. Ancora is the owner of these pieces, so he will take decissions about it.
Maybe when watches will be there, checked, tested and ready to be distributed.
We´ll advise people on the waiting list.

Thanks.



avers said:


> Where can we see this most up-to-date list?
> 
> Thanks!


By following this link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0

Thanks.


----------



## Jompen

Ok El Monitor. I was expecting a conclusion about the waitinglist sooner than you now indicate. Anyway as long as you stand by your words:"Just when the project will be finished, he (Mr.Encora) will release 10-12pieces for the members who are in the waiting list situation."

I hope this is really the situation, and not that "somebody" is picking uppieces for unpaid watches, rather than passing them on to the patient people onthe waiting list.


----------



## Paulo

Jompen said:


> Ok El Monitor. I was expecting a conclusion about the waitinglist sooner than you now indicate. Anyway as long as you stand by your words:"Just when the project will be finished, he (Mr.Encora) will release 10-12pieces for the members who are in the waiting list situation."
> 
> I hope this is really the situation, and not that "somebody" is picking uppieces for unpaid watches, rather than passing them on to the patient people onthe waiting list.


I strongly advise a less crisp tone. JuanRa, the proprietary of Ancora is part of the team that has been involved since the begining in this project.

Anyway, we'll continue to work in the project the best we can, and you can rest assured that your "comments" won't change our way of doing things.


----------



## nht

I can even understand the frustration of some people, but I can't understand the labours to hinder work of others. :-(

As Paulo said, *"comments" won't change our way of doing things. ;-)*


----------



## El Monitor

Paulo said:


> I strongly advise a less crisp tone. JuanRa, the proprietary of Ancora is part of the team that has been involved since the begining in this project.
> 
> Anyway, we'll continue to work in the project the best we can, and you can rest assured that your "comments" won't change our way of doing things.


Well said, Paulo. |>

From the begining of the Okeah F.E project, Ancora was working hard to keep the project healthy and he was helping us with all the logistic/financial issues.
The Okeah F.E team we trust in his word. He is the owner of these watches and he´s free to decide when to release them (just like I said, this will be when the project ends). Meanwhile, some forumers can access to a piece drop by drop through cancellations.

People who are under a little pressure or in bad mood, please, considere if you´re worth. 
Don´t doubt we will try our best to please everyone we can.
It´s only watches, and we would like to enjoy the project....if possible. :-!

Thanks,

Greetings.


----------



## El Monitor

Hy guys,

The Okeah F.E watches will arrive to Spain on 1st June.
Most probably, for all WUS forumers who have their watches confirmed, we will serve them on 1st half of June.
WUS, FmR and Orologiando forumers wil be the first shipments done.

*SHIPMENTS USING THE SPANISH POSTAL SERVICE* (insured, DUA document included):

Dlivery time (estimated) to USA, Canada, Singapore and all non european countries: 6-14 working days.
Delivery time (estimated) to all european countries non UE: 4-10 working days.
Delivery time (estimated) to all european UE countries: 4-8 working days 
*
SHIPMENTS USING THE PRIVATE POSTAL SERVICE* (Nacex, exclusively to Italian forumers):

Delivery time to Italy: 2-6 working days.

If you have further questions to ask, please, don´t hesitate to contact me.

Greetings.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot




----------



## Paulo

We're going to organize the raffle of the Okeah bonnets + russian pins.

We thank Juanra for donating the bonnets and José (jrperez) for donating the pins




























RAFFLE RULES:

We'll raffle 5 prizes, consisting of 1 bonnet + pin.

The numbers are taken from the ONCE draft friday 18th may.

The winners will be the following:

1. The number coinciding with the 2 last figures of the draft.
2. Number + 60.
3. Number + 120.
4. Number + 180.
5. Number + 240 (if it surpasses 300, cut the hundreds).
If the number is 0, then add 60 again (resulting 60, 120, 180, 240, 300)

(example: 66, 126, 186, 246 and 6)

The prizes will be sent along with the Okeah. :-!


----------



## macleod1979

Those russian pins are beautiful


----------



## Paulo

Bonnets' draft rules correction. Summing 60 gives a fair chance to all. :rodekaart <|

Adding 50, the 1-50 and the 251-300 would have less chances than the others. o| |>


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:
*
Forumers *"Schewald" and "bastpless": *Due to a couple of delete reserves, we are ready to add them on the final Okeah list.
I have sent a private message to advise them.

Thank you.

Greetings.


----------



## asquinet

Wow! In two weeks jumpin' the chart from #65 to #61!!! I must wait 61 delete reserves more....


----------



## El Monitor

asquinet said:


> Wow! In two weeks jumpin' the chart from #65 to #61!!! I must wait 61 delete reserves more....


Who knows! :-!

Forumers Schewald and bastpless are missing by now.
We just have a short time to wait, so... we´ll see. :think:


----------



## El Monitor

Well, I could see forumer Schewald is not conected since December 21st, 2011 - 18:52.
I think it´s difficult he could see the private message I sent to him, so... 
*
Schewald is out of thé final list.
*

Also, forumer bastpless was conected 1 day ago, 15:15.
We will wait +24h.

Thanks.


----------



## asquinet

El Monitor said:


> Who knows! :-!


hope springs eternal! Thank you for your work!
no pierdo la esperanza!:-! Muchas gracias para todo vuestro trabajo!;-)


----------



## Schewald

Whoa, man!

I've been busy elsewhere, but read your PM via email. Putting my funds together as we speak in order to make the money transfer in given time (before May 20th)

So... I truly hope I'm NOT out!
I'm terribly sorry for not being around to say this earlier and thus giving hope to the next guy on the list...



El Monitor said:


> Well, I could see forumer Schewald is not conected since December 21st, 2011 - 18:52.
> I think it´s difficult he could see the private message I sent to him, so...
> *
> Schewald is out of thé final list.
> *
> 
> Also, forumer bastpless was conected 1 day ago, 15:15.
> We will wait +24h.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## asquinet

...c'mon guys, why don't you enlarge the final list up of 60 units? At this moment we are right 60 reservist,
and 360 is the magic number of degrees of Okean's dial!!!! It is not a destiny's sign???:-d|>


----------



## El Monitor

Schewald said:


> Whoa, man!
> 
> I've been busy elsewhere, but read your PM via email. Putting my funds together as we speak in order to make the money transfer in given time (before May 20th)
> 
> So... I truly hope I'm NOT out!
> I'm terribly sorry for not being around to say this earlier and thus giving hope to the next guy on the list...


Hi Schewald.

I have sent you a pm, but you don´t reply me.
I could see your last visit at WUS and I never thought you have seen my mp.
Please, if you´re interested, REPLY ME and do the payment as we told you.

Thanks.

*EDIT POST: *I have found your p.m today. Don´n worry, you´re in.
Just understand, you have not connected since 21th December, and we don´t have time to lose (payments and numbered pieces must be closed asap).

Congrats.


----------



## chetwin

Any indications of how many on the waiting list will have a chance at this stage?

Regards


----------



## El Monitor

chetwin said:


> Any indications of how many on the waiting list will have a chance at this stage?
> 
> Regards


I can´t say how many exactly, but probably 8-10 forumers.
A couple of chances very soon, and 6-8 after general distribution.

Thanks.


----------



## duna

asquinet said:


> ...c'mon guys, why don't you enlarge the final list up of 60 units? At this moment we are right 60 reservist,
> and 360 is the magic number of degrees of Okean's dial!!!! It is not a destiny's sign???:-d|>


HEH nice one :-d

Damn these OKEAH are unrivalled! Still full of surprises... Even 360 degrees on an apparently common dial.. ;-) 
As I am 40th on the reserve list (more or less), I'll content myself even with a 340 degrees dial ROTFL :-d

Sorry guys for the bad humour , I just couldn't resist, I'm not that radiant these days


----------



## avers

El Monitor said:


> ...
> 
> By following this link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0
> 
> Thanks.


Can you clarify how one would read the spreadsheet?

In the "Waiting List" section 2 rows are highlighted in yellow (rows 305 & 306) and one in orange (row 308). What exactly does that mean?

Best,
avers


----------



## El Monitor

avers said:


> Can you clarify how one would read the spreadsheet?
> 
> In the "Waiting List" section 2 rows are highlighted in yellow (rows 305 & 306) and one in orange (row 308). What exactly does that mean?
> 
> Best,
> avers


Rows highlighted in yellow: Advised as new owner/pending reply
Rows highlighted in orange: Advised to be ready.

Thanks.


----------



## chetwin

Thanks El Monitor, it's a close call for me then


----------



## avers

Thank you!

That means I am #7 on reserve list and will get the watch if Ancora keeps their promise to release 10 watches.

Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## El Monitor

Paulo said:


> We're going to organize the raffle of the Okeah bonnets + russian pins.
> 
> We thank Juanra for donating the bonnets and José (jrperez) for donating the pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAFFLE RULES:
> 
> We'll raffle 5 prizes, consisting of 1 bonnet + pin.
> 
> The numbers are taken from the ONCE draft friday 18th may.
> 
> The winners will be the following:
> 
> 1. The number coinciding with the 2 last figures of the draft.
> 2. Number + 60.
> 3. Number + 120.
> 4. Number + 180.
> 5. Number + 240 (if it surpasses 300, cut the hundreds).
> If the number is 0, then add 60 again (resulting 60, 120, 180, 240, 300)
> 
> (example: 66, 126, 186, 246 and 6)
> 
> The prizes will be sent along with the Okeah. :-!


Hi guys,

We´ve the results of the Okeah bonnets + russian pins raffle. :-!

Winning numbers: 009, 069, 129, *189*, 249.

Congrats to all guys!! (specially to *Oldheritage*, WUS forumer). :-d


----------



## Oldheritage

Unbelievable, this is the first time I ever won anything! Thanks guys, and I'll be sure to post some nice pics when it arrives :-!


----------



## JRMTactical

Oldheritage said:


> Unbelievable, this is the first time I ever won anything! Thanks guys, and I'll be sure to post some nice pics when it arrives :-!


You HAVE to be wearing it when the pics are taken! Too cool! Congrats!!!!


----------



## nht

Congrats, Oldheritage |>



JRMTactical said:


> You HAVE to be wearing it when the pics are taken!


Exactly :-d


----------



## El Monitor

JRMTactical said:


> You HAVE to be wearing it when the pics are taken! Too cool! Congrats!!!!





nht said:


> Exactly :-d


May be on the beach? :-db-):-d


----------



## Girolamo

Congrats, Oldheritage,


----------



## JagSagaz

Girolamo said:


> Congrats, Oldheritage,


+1 

Don't forget those pics wearing the hat


----------



## El Monitor

Hi all,

We have not reply from forumers "bastpless" (WUS) and "sapser" (Watch.Ru), so they are out of final Okeah list.

Thanks.


----------



## El Monitor

Hi all,

We have not positive reply from forumer "Alexander12" (Watch.Ru), and also, forumer "Frabarbaro" wants to release his piece, so they are out of final Okeah list.

The waiting list is running good, you can take a look at your own situation by following the spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0

Thanks


----------



## chetwin

Fantastic, keep us updated! How many remain unpurchased at this stage?


----------



## El Monitor

chetwin said:


> Fantastic, keep us updated! How many remain unpurchased at this stage?


Just like I told a couple of months ago, the total deleted reserves from the start till the end of the project, will be around 30-35 pcs. (10-12%).
That´s the normal situation talking about a project of 300 pcs. Even as announced, we will release 6-8 pieces when the project will be closed.

Thanks.


----------



## chetwin

Thanks El Monitor and thank you for your patience, you and the team deserve much praise for the way you have conducted this project.


----------



## TheBuzzard

El Monitor said:


> Just like I told a couple of months ago, the total deleted reserves from the start till the end of the project, will be around 30-35 pcs. (10-12%).
> That´s the normal situation talking about a project of 300 pcs. Even as announced, we will release 6-8 pieces when the project will be closed.
> 
> Thanks.


Oooh. Does that mean that someone in the 60's still has a good chance?


----------



## GBOGH

I guess that means I have zero chance then...


----------



## duna

TheBuzzard said:


> Oooh. Does that mean that someone in the 60's still has a good chance?


When I subscribed I was 54 on the reserve list. Now I'm 33 due to defectionists :-d - so probably no more than another dozen or so will be expelled from the party, in order to reach the requested 30-something quota.


----------



## tfarchio

El Monitor said:


> Just like I told a couple of months ago, the total deleted reserves from the start till the end of the project, will be around 30-35 pcs. (10-12%).
> That´s the normal situation talking about a project of 300 pcs. Even as announced, we will release 6-8 pieces when the project will be closed.
> 
> Thanks.


I know I'm coming late to the party, but is it possible to still get on the wait list? If so, please pm instructions. Thanks.


----------



## El Monitor

tfarchio said:


> I know I'm coming late to the party, but is it possible to still get on the wait list? If so, please pm instructions. Thanks.


Just like you want, I´m adding you on the waiting list.

Greetings.


----------



## tfarchio

El Monitor said:


> Just like you want, I´m adding you on the waiting list.
> 
> Greetings.


Thank you, thank you, thank you. Even though it's unlikely, it's still good to be on the list.


----------



## JRMTactical

tfarchio said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. Even though it's unlikely, it's still good to be on the list.


The guys over there on HdR are TOP NOTCH! I joined the forum and was welcomed with open arms (although I expected nothing less from them, it was still a great feeling). A little bit of a language barrier (mostly on my part), but it's a great forum to be a part of! I ALSO can't wait to see what goes on with the Valentina Tereshnikova commemorative watch....I expect a stellar experience!!


----------



## Serevro

Please add me to the wait list... hope I still can get one


----------



## Gleb

I am on the 20th position so far - pretty good progress from the original 47th )) Fingers crossed I'll get in the top ten ))))


----------



## El Monitor

Serevro said:


> Please add me to the wait list... hope I still can get one


Ok, done.

*Forumer "avers": * We´re ready to give you a piece from the waiting list. Private message sent. I´m waiting for an answer. Deadline for payment: Monday 28th.


----------



## avers

YES!

Payment sent, additional information provided...now waiting for mid June.


----------



## chairmanmeow

Please add me to the waiting list. Thank you.


----------



## El Monitor

chairmanmeow said:


> Please add me to the waiting list. Thank you.


Hi chairmanmeow,

Waiting list is already closed.
All pieces have its owner.

We just release 6-8 pieces for the next forumers on the waiting list.

Thank you.


----------



## Gleb

Hi El Monitor,

Do you mean all the watches have been paid for by owners? So is there any chance for those above the 10th position on the waiting list?

Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

Gleb said:


> Hi El Monitor,
> 
> Do you mean all the watches have been paid for by owners? So is there any chance for those above the 10th position on the waiting list?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Gleb,

Just like I told you, our distributor will release 6-8 pieces on 2nd half of June / 1st half of July.
If the first forumers on the waiting list will be missing, your position Nº 10 could be good for you. |>

*PLEASE, NOTE:
*
*Okeah watches for the WUS forumers will be shipped on 1st half of June, so please, stay ready. :-!

Thanks.
*


----------



## camouflage

crap, being a number 9 in waiting list is a torture - so close, but no hope


----------



## chetwin

Please let it be 7 pieces +.....


----------



## El Monitor

chetwin said:


> Please let it be 7 pieces +.....


Hi chetwin,

I just can be sure about the first 6 pieces, but take for sure I will try to release at less 8 pieces. :-!

Good luck.


----------



## jml239

El Monitor said:


> Hi chetwin,
> 
> I just can be sure about the first 6 pieces, but take for sure I will try to release at less 8 pieces. :-!
> 
> Good luck.


Wow I just realised I am number 6 on the waiting list!


----------



## asquinet

Gentlemen,
I have a shy proposal for OKEAN Project promoters..... 

Since also the waiting list is closed now, and all people of waiting list seems to be VERY VERY VERY interested in get an Okean.... why don't you try to extend the production of this serie to 352??? I think it would be a very great dream realize for all of us catching late the project!!! 

We are all adults and conscious... (I try to speak for everybody of waiting list, but I think I am right!)
And we REALLY desire this Okean! We are ready to pay now!!!
I try to tell this with hearth in my hand.... then you will be decide!

Thank you anyway for your effort until now. Hasta luego!

Claudio from Italy


----------



## GBOGH

^^^ what Claudio said... :lol:


----------



## ljb187

GBOGH said:


> ^^^ what Claudio said... :lol:


What GBOGH said about Claudio...except with tears in my eyes.


----------



## Serevro

I won't mind to have a OKEAH numbered 353/300


----------



## El Monitor

asquinet said:


> Gentlemen,
> I have a shy proposal for OKEAN Project promoters.....
> 
> Since also the waiting list is closed now, and all people of waiting list seems to be VERY VERY VERY interested in get an Okean.... why don't you try to extend the production of this serie to 352??? I think it would be a very great dream realize for all of us catching late the project!!!
> 
> We are all adults and conscious... (I try to speak for everybody of waiting list, but I think I am right!)
> And we REALLY desire this Okean! We are ready to pay now!!!
> I try to tell this with hearth in my hand.... then you will be decide!
> 
> Thank you anyway for your effort until now. Hasta luego!
> 
> Claudio from Italy


Hi asquinet,

I invite you to rewiew the thread, I´m sure you can find your own conclusions.
This kind of proposals are already answered several times, so this make no sense to extend it on time.
Also, if you read the first page of this thread, you can see two curious things:

1. Open thread: 24th November.
Available watches for WUS: At least 48 pcs.

2. Today, 1st June: 6 months later:
Reserves from WUS: 26 pcs.

I think you had the chance, but... Where were you?

Thanks to understand.


----------



## camouflage

excuse my expression, but this answer is a bit too cynical. That WUS group were given the opportunity to compete in 48 pieces, it doesn't create a special joy, and I can understand the frustration of other sufferers like I.


----------



## tfarchio

I have to say, I can see both sides of the argument. One big issue, which may have already been discussed, is the fact that when a limited edition number has been set, it is IMHO somewhat unfair to change it. The 300 people who bought the watch did so under the assumption that it was a limited edition, and that no more than 300 would be made. So to change it after they make their purchase could be seen as a little deceptive.

I'm willing to bet that some of these will end up for sale on the WUS forum. Hopefully the prices won't get jacked up too much, but I think that at least some of the folks on the wait list will get another shot at it.


----------



## El Monitor

camouflage said:


> excuse my expression, but this answer is a bit too cynical. That WUS group were given the opportunity to compete in 48 pieces, it doesn't create a special joy, and I can understand the frustration of other sufferers like I.


I respect your opinion, thanks. |>

But let me tell you the Okeah project was born on November 20th (HdR Forum).
Four days after, on November 24th, was announced on WUS Forum.
Please, look for the reserves asked by WUS forumers when 48 pieces was available. 
Also, take a look at the "nht" reply (1st page), who have writed the available pieces.
Then, take a look at the pieces numbered adopted by WUS forumers from this time (please, check the numbers on the spreadsheet).
HdR Forum: 270 pcs. reserved in 7 days (20th to 27th November).
WUS Forum:16 pcs (from 48 available) reserved in 3 days (24th to 27th November).
My thoughts, are that most of people who actually are asking for a piece, didn´t see the project on time, and now, many people wants to pointing us as guilty about something that I can´t understand. 
The Okeah project was not a joint project between HdR/WUS, we just invite all of you, offering 48 watches left. 
Too late? Maybe, but only 16 of 48 available watches will be reserved on time from WUS. That´s all.

Also, I can´t imagine that 250 watches could be reserved in 2 days on HdR forum. 
That was incredible, although we were happy to get it, the risk of a 300 pcs. (large edition) was a high risk assumed for us at the beginning of the project.

Hopefully, all of you will be ready when the V.Tereshkova will be announced as a WUS/HdR joint project, I think it´s a great project to all of us.
Probably, most of the total pieces will be reserved very quickly, so... Please, if you like the watch, stay tuned. |>

Thanks a lot, and a great apologize for the inconveniences. |>


----------



## Flagship

This is the question, people does not ever think about how much work and lost of time is to keep around forumers that suddenly changes their mind and abandon the project. If all do so every project would fall down. So it's mandatory to keep low the ratio between watches and people that would take over from others that give up.


----------



## Flagship

xxx


----------



## Flagship

I add that the project was presented lots of time ago on italian well known forums, didn't you notice that?



asquinet said:


> Gentlemen,
> I have a shy proposal for OKEAN Project promoters.....
> 
> Since also the waiting list is closed now, and all people of waiting list seems to be VERY VERY VERY interested in get an Okean.... why don't you try to extend the production of this serie to 352??? I think it would be a very great dream realize for all of us catching late the project!!!
> 
> We are all adults and conscious... (I try to speak for everybody of waiting list, but I think I am right!)
> And we REALLY desire this Okean! We are ready to pay now!!!
> I try to tell this with hearth in my hand.... then you will be decide!
> 
> Thank you anyway for your effort until now. Hasta luego!
> 
> Claudio from Italy


----------



## tfarchio

Flagship said:


> This is the question, people does not ever think about how much work and lost of time is to keep around forumers that suddenly changes their mind and abandon the project. If all do so every project would fall down. So it's mandatory to keep low the ratio between watches and people that would take over from others that give up.


I agree. I wish I would have gotten in sooner but I didn't. I'm not sure there's anything that anyone needs to apologize for here. It's just too bad that the edition size wasn't a little bit bigger to accommodate the late-comers, but it is what it is.


----------



## ljb187

tfarchio said:


> I agree. I wish I would have gotten in sooner but I didn't. I'm not sure there's anything that anyone needs to apologize for here. It's just too bad that the edition size wasn't a little bit bigger to accommodate the late-comers, but it is what it is.


I agree - and have got to figure that at least a few will wind up on the sales forum for $600 or so.


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*

For the forumers who have the Okeah watch:

We have made a "user´s manual" for the Okeah watch (Poljot 3133).

You can find it by clicking the link below.

User´s manual is on pdf format, and was written in 5 languajes (spanish, russian, english, french and italian).

If you don´t know the correct function of your Okeah watch, please, take a look at the user´s manual before use.

*USER´S MANUAL*

Thanks.


----------



## wildpack

Just read the manual regarding the "telemeter" and I have a question.

According to wikipedia, the speed of sound is 343.2 meters/second (or 1,126 ft/second)
So in 55 seconds, sound will travel 55 x 343.2 = 18.876 meters or
55 x 1,1126 = 61,930 feet.

So the telemeter mark at 55 seconds, should be
18.9 if measured in kilometres or 
11.73 if in statute miles or
10.19 if in nautical miles (converting metres to nautical miles)

The photo of the Okeah on the first page of thread seems to show the actual telemeter at 55 seconds ( the "11" baton) to be about 9.75. Certainly, the "10" mark is clearly way beyond.

Assuming its really nautical miles (Russia, navy), What am I missing here? Why the discrepancy? (pressure/temperature?)

(this really bothers me)


----------



## arktika1148

View attachment Poljot-31mm-ENG.pdf


Have a read of this manual, it should help.


----------



## Jompen

Dear El Monitor, we haven't always agreed and being a man with Italian temperament I sometimes fire my Gun from the hip - sorry for my impatience. I have big respect for you and the team for initiating the project however. Poljot Chronos are my hobby and missing an OKEAH is very hard to swallow - but I still have hope...Could be nice to meet all the OKEAH’n people at one point. Take care!


----------



## wildpack

Maybe my post on telemeter was too technical.

Most web sites seem to say that the telemeter scale on Strela is in kilometers, and Okeah is in nautical miles.
The manual provided by the Okeah team incorrectly I believe says "miles" (at least in English text)


----------



## nht

wildpack said:


> Just read the manual regarding the "telemeter" and I have a question.
> 
> According to wikipedia, the speed of sound is 343.2 meters/second (or 1,126 ft/second)
> So in 55 seconds, sound will travel 55 x 343.2 = 18.876 meters or
> 55 x 1,1126 = 61,930 feet.
> 
> So the telemeter mark at 55 seconds, should be
> 18.9 if measured in kilometres or
> 11.73 if in statute miles or
> 10.19 if in nautical miles (converting metres to nautical miles)
> 
> The photo of the Okeah on the first page of thread seems to show the actual telemeter at 55 seconds ( the "11" baton) to be about 9.75. Certainly, the "10" mark is clearly way beyond.
> 
> Assuming its really nautical miles (Russia, navy), What am I missing here? Why the discrepancy? (pressure/temperature?)
> 
> (this really bothers me)


The telemeter scale uses the reference value of the speed of sound at a temperature of 0° C (about 331 m/s).

But, several times this value is rounded up to 333 m/s (so that the speed of sound can be quoted as travelling 1 Km in 3 seconds), exactly as in the telemeter scale of the OKEAH. b-)

And in these: ;-)





























wildpack said:


> Most web sites seem to say that the telemeter scale on Strela is in kilometers, and Okeah is in nautical miles.
> The manual provided by the Okeah team incorrectly I believe says "miles" (at least in English text)


You are right. |>

We will try to fix it. ;-)


----------



## wildpack

nht said:


> The telemeter scale uses the reference value of the speed of sound at a temperature of 0° C (about 331 m/s).
> But, several times this value is rounded up to 333 m/s (so that the speed of sound can be quoted as travelling 1 Km in 3 seconds), exactly as in the telemeter scale of the OKEAH. b-)


Good to know that Soviet navy would operate in cold northern waters ;-).

Being numerically anal, I'd never have figured out the "round up".

thanks.


----------



## avers

Did those watches arrive to Spain? They were supposed to be there on June 1, just checking.


----------



## Paulo

avers said:


> Did those watches arrive to Spain? They were supposed to be there on June 1, just checking.


You got us!!! :rodekaart We were trying to keep tehm to ourselves in case noone chimed, but seems we're out of luck... o| :-d

Unfortunately there's still no news...


----------



## El Monitor

Paulo said:


> You got us!!! :rodekaart We were trying to keep tehm to ourselves in case noone chimed, but seems we're out of luck... o| :-d
> 
> Unfortunately there's still no news...


Well said, Paulo. |>

Most probably we will get the watches at the end of next week, so I think we can send them from 18th to 22th. 
Anyway, we´ll inform you.

That´s the final countdown!! :-!


----------



## avers

Thank you, sounds good!


----------



## 24120VR

El Monitor said:


> Well said, Paulo. |>
> 
> Most probably we will get the watches at the end of next week, so I think we can send them from 18th to 22th.
> Anyway, we´ll inform you.
> 
> That´s the final countdown!! :-!


Hi,

Any news about the watches ?
The wait is killing me 

Thanks


----------



## cuthbert

I also would like to know any new about the watches...


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

WUS Okeah watches will be the first watches to be sent.
Most probably on wednesday/thursday we will have sent all watches.
Anyway, I´ll inform you and I will provide you all tracks.

Take it easy, they are coming!! 

Greetings.


----------



## roo7

El Monitor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> WUS Okeah watches will be the first watches to be sent.
> Most probably on wednesday/thursday we will have sent all watches.
> Anyway, I´ll inform you and I will provide you all tracks.
> 
> Take it easy, they are coming!!
> 
> Greetings.


Can't wait !


----------



## Oldheritage

I'm pretty excited as well. Thanks again for organising this awesome project!


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*

*All Okeah watches from WUS forumers are already shipped!!*

Tracks in a couple days.

Congrats!!!


----------



## camouflage

so losers from the waiting list can start monitoring sales corner


----------



## chetwin

El Monitor, 
I'm still watching the reserve list ;-)


----------



## Girolamo

:-! 



El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE:*
> 
> *All Okeah watches from WUS forumers are already shipped!!*
> 
> Tracks in a couple days.
> 
> Congrats!!!


----------



## Oldheritage

Great, I cant wait :-!


----------



## El Monitor

chetwin said:


> El Monitor,
> I'm still watching the reserve list ;-)


Great idea. :-d :-!


----------



## Girolamo

A few pics before leaving the delivery...


----------



## Vyshnee

Girolamo said:


> A few pics before leaving the delivery...


Beautiful ... the white strap looks very good b-)|>. Thanks for the pics :-!.


----------



## chetwin

The blue strap with blue stitching looks awesome!


----------



## vin-tik

perfect match!
I need white strap NOW!


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*

All tracks are ready for you !!! :-!

Please, ask me by PM (*don´t forget to provide our name/surname* to look for your track).


----------



## Mister Mike

vin-tik said:


> perfect match!
> I need white strap NOW!


Looks great, though I'm not sure if I could pull off the "Boss Hogg" look!


----------



## Vyshnee

Mister Mike said:


> Looks great, though I'm not sure if I could pull off the "Boss Hogg" look!


Should look pretty smart with a white suit. :-d

Admittedly white straps can be hard to pull off. Definitely not for all occasions and seasons, but good for some summer events I'd think. b-)


----------



## sawungkampret

white is good, though i'm afraid it will turn yellowish in the future


----------



## guan

I like this combination ..... too bad I was late to participate in the project. )


----------



## arktika1148

A knock on the door at five past eight this morning, a red van outside, what could it be.....posted 21st. , left Madrid 23rd. delivered 25th. in UK

Cheers to all who made this possible, and much nicer in the 'flesh'
































It's another dull day but had to take some pics. of this beauty.


----------



## chirs1211

Mine just arrived  unwrapping now 

Thanks to all involved, that made this possible


Chris


----------



## Oldheritage

Mine arrived today as well, I'm very pleased! It does indeed look a lot nicer in the flesh. I'll take some pics by the end of the week when I have some more time.


----------



## arktika1148

Swapped to mesh looks even better imo













nice touch how the chapter ring has golden numbers, and the jade colour lume.
Noticed between the lugs are actualy finished smooth something rarely seen , brilliant watch, well thought out, the attention to detail is humbling. 
Many thanks to all, seems a long,long time since first posted in November but well worth the wait.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## BONDS

Oldheritage said:


> Mine arrived today as well, I'm very pleased! It does indeed look a lot nicer in the flesh. I'll take some pics by the end of the week when I have some more time.


Any way to still get these? I just found out about this watch and I love it!


----------



## azoria

Yeah, too bad I didn`t noticed sooner. I started in 42nd place in the waiting list in November, and when it was closed, I was placed in 8th!!!!
I almost got it, just two positions below!!!!o|o|o|

But you know? Still I`m proud and honoured to have participated in this wonderful project, and I`m happy for those who had the privilege to have such watch, enjoy it my friends.:-!


----------



## chetwin

Azoria,
You and I still have a chance


----------



## Recoil

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

#158 has landed, got mine this morning








My wife received it from the postman and promptly put it away.

When I ordered it last November I told her it was my next years birthday present from her.

She is holding me to my word. o|

At least I only have to wait till Saturday :-d


----------



## Girolamo

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

Today I received the #141 OKEAH. I have no words to describe this watch 










Thank you very much Staff HDR-OKEAH!!!


----------



## Lucidor

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

My two watches arrived yesterday (one is for a friend), and they look fantastic. Thank you for running this project. It must have been hard work, but you have maintained a level of dedication and professionalism that I admire.


----------



## JagSagaz

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*

I must say thet I have also received my desired Okeah 147/300 (yes, the last 300 pieces of Okeah manufactured :-!).

Let me see how to espress myself...

*AS-TO-NISH-ING!!!*​
Here a couple of photos of my Okeah with a White Stitched Blue Hirsch Carbon with the personalized engraving which makes it so elegant... :-!
Excuse me for the poor quality of the photos 
















A TERRIFIC WATCH OF A FANTASTIC PROJECT, DIRECTED AND MANAGED BY THE EFFICIENT HdR STAFF!!

Thanks a lot, guys! |>


----------



## azoria

chetwin said:


> Azoria,
> You and I still have a chance


Really??? How can it be???

Can you be more specific pleaase??


----------



## Girolamo

More pics:








​







​
* Nice!!*​


----------



## cuthbert

Frak, I haven't received yet, who can suggest me where to buy a good mesh for this little jewel?


----------



## arktika1148

goodcheapman or seikoprince on the bay are a cheap option , or watchbandcentre


----------



## chetwin

azoria said:


> Really??? How can it be???
> 
> Can you be more specific pleaase??


6-8 pieces are going to be released to those on the waiting list, see post #482.


----------



## azoria

chetwin said:


> 6-8 pieces are going to be released to those on the waiting list, see post #482.


Nice!!! Let`s keep our fingers crossed. Thank you for the info


----------



## Generalskie

Number 244 has arrived today in Québec !
The watch is gorgeous !

A big THANK-YOU to the project team. The experience was truly fantastic !


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Generalskie said:


> Number 244 has arrived today in Québec !
> The watch is gorgeous !


Sacré bleu, watch no *244* in Quebec, but no sign of watch no. *245* in Pennsylvania :-(

Hurry up Mr. Postman, the wait is killing me!


----------



## guan

Besides the logo, any major difference from the OKEAH final project ?? )


----------



## Girolamo

guan said:


> View attachment 748185
> 
> Besides the logo, any major difference from the OKEAH final project ?? )


Dial (True to the original design), tachymeter scale, inner bezel, hands, luminova, cover back, etc. And....300 OKEAH...LIMITED EDITION. The last OKEAHs


----------



## sawungkampret

hands, colour of the inner bezel, telemeter ring

anyway, mine just arrived, here is a crappy picture from camera phone


----------



## guan

Frankly, I still prefer the OKEAH " Final Edition " Project watch to the one that I posted earlier. Simple & nice dial ! Best wishes to those who ordered them. )


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Awesome Okeah's guys! I joined this forum just a few weeks too late dammit....

:-(


----------



## El Monitor

*Re: Announcing the registration for the OKEAH "Final Edition" Project >>>*



Lucidor said:


> My two watches arrived yesterday (one is for a friend), and they look fantastic. Thank you for running this project. It must have been hard work, but you have maintained a level of dedication and professionalism that I admire.


Thanks Lucidor, and thanks to all of you for your nice words.

Humbling, I think the Okeah Final Edition team we did a good and hard work from the begining of the project. 
One year after, we get the final result, and I´m sure all people like it. :-!

Congrats!

P.S: Forumers on waiting list: Please, wait for a couple weeks, we´re still working with shipments. :-!


----------



## cuthbert

Still waiting...and getting nervous!


----------



## 24120VR

cuthbert said:


> Still waiting...and getting nervous!


same here .....


----------



## mysterian

_Toronto: __Okeah has arrived!_


----------



## sawungkampret

just curious, how the warranty works? do we need to send it to volmax? or volmax's distributor in any country will do?


----------



## El Monitor

sawungkampret said:


> just curious, how the warranty works? do we need to send it to volmax? or volmax's distributor in any country will do?


Warranty works from Ancora (Asturias, Spain) as a "technical service" for the Okeah watches. 
You can see the address on the invoice.

Good luck.


----------



## Conchita Turtle

Gorgeous 008 Okeah arrived today to Vitoria, Spain.


----------



## Paulo

#17 arrived today and looks superb!!! :-!


----------



## charlesnevers

I've received mine few days ago. It's awesome....


----------



## roo7

#148 from Singapore !


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

Number 245 finally arrived yesterday :-!.

I normally wear all of my watches, but I don't know how often I will wear this one.
I see it almost as a museum piece... the last of an era.

Wonderful job planning, coordinating, and distributing these jewels. A big thumbs up to the boys over at HdR

Thanks for letting me be part of the fun


----------



## polmax3133

I received the watch in good working order today - thanks! However, the extra strap I ordered was not included. 

Can you have them ship it to me whenever possible. Thanks.


----------



## Gleb

I am crying - it is so beautiful...but I am on the 20th position in waiting list :-(.... But, nontheless it was great to participate in this project - thanks a lot to those who organised it!!! May be we should do something like the copy of original strela?


----------



## Girolamo

Optometrist OKEAH ...


----------



## El Monitor

polmax3133 said:


> I received the watch in good working order today - thanks! However, the extra strap I ordered was not included.
> 
> Can you have them ship it to me whenever possible. Thanks.


Hi polmax,

We have checked the spreadsheet of the straps and I can´t find your reserve.
Can you show me the post where you have asked the strap?

Here you can find the spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdEVoMFQ1WGJYWmt2UjFsLUVfQXl2UFE#gid=0

Thanks.


----------



## cuthbert

For those who just received it,how did you find the accuracy out of the box?


----------



## polmax3133

El Monitor said:


> Hi polmax,
> 
> We have checked the spreadsheet of the straps and I can´t find your reserve.
> Can you show me the post where you have asked the strap?
> 
> Here you can find the spreadsheet:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdEVoMFQ1WGJYWmt2UjFsLUVfQXl2UFE#gid=0
> 
> Thanks.


I included the information in my final payment - and I may have overpayed slightly for the strap. If it's too much trouble to send the strap, just have David refund the difference. Thanks.
*************
You sent a payment Transaction ID: 571352207Y909880X

You sent a payment for €292.80 EUR to David Manjón Galindo.

Please note that it may take a little while for this payment to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.

Amount: €292.80 EUR 
Currency conversion: $391.14 CAD = €292.80 EUR 
Exchange rate: 1 CAD = 0.748581EUR 
Sent on: April 18, 2012 
Payment method: Bank account

Message in your payment email: Steve Farrell (polmax3133) Amount: 292.80 Euros (includes 4% taxes surplus and *hirsch strap purchase*) Concept: OKEAH WUS RESERVE *Hirsch Strap: Grand Duke Goldbrown L 32.80eur 02528070-2-20
*
Sincerely,
PayPal


----------



## frantsous

I received number 94 yesterday.

Thanks to people who realized this amazing project. Very well done!!!!! Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Vyshnee

Okeah FE # 156 has arrived ... truly remarkable!

I would like to extend a special thanks to Carlos and the entire Okeah team for sharing and making this project a reality.

Congratulations on producing an extremely fine Okeah Final Edition |>.

Cheers!


----------



## demag

How about doing a final, final edition they are truly handsome watches.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zippofan

Congrats to all who received this fine watch. While I don't have the 'true' style Okeah, I enjoy my version very much and am wearing it today.










Cheers,
Griff


----------



## roo7

Another strap option.










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## El Monitor

polmax3133 said:


> I included the information in my final payment - and I may have overpayed slightly for the strap. If it's too much trouble to send the strap, just have David refund the difference. Thanks.
> *************
> You sent a payment Transaction ID: 571352207Y909880X
> 
> You sent a payment for €292.80 EUR to David Manjón Galindo.
> 
> Please note that it may take a little while for this payment to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.
> 
> Amount: €292.80 EUR
> Currency conversion: $391.14 CAD = €292.80 EUR
> Exchange rate: 1 CAD = 0.748581EUR
> Sent on: April 18, 2012
> Payment method: Bank account
> 
> Message in your payment email: Steve Farrell (polmax3133) Amount: 292.80 Euros (includes 4% taxes surplus and *hirsch strap purchase*) Concept: OKEAH WUS RESERVE *Hirsch Strap: Grand Duke Goldbrown L 32.80eur 02528070-2-20
> *
> Sincerely,
> PayPal


Hi polmax3133,

No problem, we will send you the money for the strap.

But please, keep in mind you should ask for the strap (or for the watch) on the thread, not by private message or through the payment details.
The way to work is like that, we have it always advised here and there: "all reserves must be asked on the thread". 
We need to keep all reserves clearly as public documents (easy to be added and easy to be checked on the final list).

Thank you.


----------



## Sodiac

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> Sacré bleu, watch no *244* in Quebec, but no sign of watch no. *245* in Pennsylvania :-(
> 
> Hurry up Mr. Postman, the wait is killing me!


Mine hasn't arrived either, I'm getting worried!


----------



## vin-tik

roo7 said:


> Another strap option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


+1
my choice too..and mesh bracelet


----------



## arktika1148

cuthbert said:


> For those who just received it,how did you find the accuracy out of the box?


After five days lost about half a minute


----------



## Tarquin

Too late to get in on this one :-(

Superb watches, well done to everyone involved in the realisation of the project, and to those lucky enough to have one!


----------



## roo7

Just another photo to highlight the quality of this piece. |>|>


----------



## cuthbert

Number 173 arrived today, first comments:

1) I also have a Volmax Sturmanskie and this one is smaller! Almost as small as the original 3133, that was a pleasant surprise
2) Compared to the soviet 3133, the green lume is paler
3) My arrived today and it was still running showing the right date! I wonder when it was shipped
4) I received just the blue strap, I didn't understand if I had to pay a surplus for the others.

Now I'm going to check the performance of this final batch of 3133s.


----------



## Conchita Turtle

cuthbert said:


> I received just the blue strap, I didn't understand if I had to pay a surplus for the others.


The watch comes with the blue Poljot strap. Hirsch straps were optional at extra cost.

(Edit) Navy Blue Hirsch Grand Duke is really perfect for the watch.


----------



## cuthbert

Conchita Turtle said:


> The watch comes with the blue Poljot strap. Hirsch straps were optional at extra cost.
> 
> (Edit) Navy Blue Hirsch Grand Duke is really perfect for the watch.


Ok, however the watch is the first realistic reissue of the first 3133s, I wish we could have the the final 31659 as well in a light grey dial Shturmanskie with a one crown case!


----------



## Topi

I've also received mine. Quality seems very good, the only thing that I'd change is the font of the date ring. But I knew about it when ordering.

However, while I was initially as enthusiastic as anybody about this watch I've now surprisingly felt quite neutral about the watch, actually rather disinterested. I somehow feel that it's just another reissue, albeit a very good one. I actually discussed with my wife about giving the watch to my stepson but my wife said he's a bit too careless to wear a relatively expensive collectors' issue watch. Imagine forgetting to take the watch off when you go to the sauna... So he won't be getting it. 

The watch is still in the box, with the plastic foils on the dial and the back. I haven't even wound the watch. I'm not selling it, anyway, so I suppose I'll keep it, wait until I start to like it and then also wear it. 

Then again, I suppose I've really been working too hard lately and I'm a bit down. When I collected the watch from the post office I also collected a box of three books of Disney comics by Don Rosa, the second box of a three box limited issue. This box was over three months overdue and I still haven't even taken the books out of the box to see what they look like (Disney comics enjoy a very special fame in Finland, the Donald Duck weekly has the largest number of subscribers of any weeklies - and that for 50 years). 

Another reason to believe that I've been working too hard is that yesterday, when I opened a bottle of my favourite beer after work to chase down a sandwich, I didn't like the beer. THAT's really something to worry about.

I'm actually interested to see how I'll feel about the Vostok Precision I'm waiting for. I hope I don't get this blah feeling then as well.

-Topi


----------



## wildpack

cuthbert said:


> Ok, however the watch is the first realistic reissue of the first 3133s, I wish we could have the the final 31659 as well in a light grey dial Shturmanskie with a one crown case!


Wow, I hope the thrill of the Okeah hasn't worn off in less than a week :-d

(OTOH, probably just a WIS that plans ahead)

From reading the Russian watch forum a while back, the consensus seem to be that remaining 3133's should go into Strelas - didn't seem to be the same love for Shturmanskie for some reason.


----------



## chetwin

I've one space left for an Okeah


----------



## Conchita Turtle

cuthbert said:


> Ok, however the watch is the first realistic reissue of the first 3133s, I wish we could have the the final 31659 as well in a light grey dial Shturmanskie with a one crown case!


I'd rather prefer a last edition Kirova...


----------



## El Monitor

*Advertisement:*

Forumer "flavele", from Milano (Italy): Someone broke into her house and stole all items of value, including the Okeah watch. 
If anyone find his watch in some place of sale, you must to know the serial number of his Okeah watch it´s *288/300*.

Good luck, flavele.


----------



## Recoil

I see the first four in the reserve list are now on yellow status :-!

Best of luck!


----------



## wildpack

Are these "returned" watches that are now being offered to reservists?

I've been reading the Spanish forum a bit and I'm not sure if I trust Google translate. Also I've never quite understood the concept of "released" watches. Can you please clarify? thanks.

edit: (reference in post 4990 Spanish forum)


----------



## Recoil

wildpack said:


> Are these "returned" watches that are now being offered to reservists?
> 
> I've been reading the Spanish forum a bit and I'm not sure if I trust Google translate. Also I've never quite understood the concept of "released" watches. Can you please clarify? thanks.
> 
> edit: (reference in post 4990 Spanish forum)


No these are not returned watches.

The Spanish distributor "Ancora" had a certain number of the 300 watches reserved for himself and he now has kindly agreed to give some of them to people on the waiting list.

It is his decision only on how many watches to release to the waiting list.

The members that are now yellow are the first to be offered these watches.
If they don't take the watch, the next person on the list is offered a watch.


----------



## wildpack

Good news for those who already have the Okeah, the price of the Okeah FE has appreciated a few euros to 344 and 385 euros. :-d

Good news for those on the waiting list, those after me move up one in the queue. 

I'm declining the offer to purchase an Okeah. I've decided to pursue other watches.


----------



## Starman66

One appears on eBay already... starting price €380


----------



## avers

Had any OKEAHs arrived in the US?


----------



## avers

Starman66 said:


> One appears on eBay already... starting price €380


there's also one on this Forum's Sales Corner, #144, price is not so shabby 600 Euros:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-poljot-okeah-final-edition-chronograph-716385.html


----------



## sgtiger

avers said:


> there's also one on this Forum's Sales Corner, #144, price is not so shabby 600 Euros:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-poljot-okeah-final-edition-chronograph-716385.html


Talk about getting raked over the coals...


----------



## GBOGH

sgtiger said:


> Talk about getting raked over the coals...


Seriously... But if someone's willing to pay it, then more power to him.


----------



## sgtiger

GBOGH said:


> Seriously... But if someone's willing to pay it, then more power to him.


I don't feel that way when someone purchased a watch designed by the forums, for the forums, solely to make money and prevent me from getting one for the original enrollment price. Defeats the spirit of the project. Now I'm entirely priced out of ever obtaining one. We both know it's not worth 800usd shipped.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Girolamo

avers said:


> there's also one on this Forum's Sales Corner, #144, price is not so shabby 600 Euros:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-poljot-okeah-final-edition-chronograph-716385.html


It is a speculator. Not a lovers of watches

o| :rodekaart

In addition, the real owner is McNulty, former forumer HDR. Warranty may not apply, :-s


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Just a quick question, are the warranties transferable? You know, in case I win the lotto and buy one on the secondary market.....

It is a serious question though.

Thanks.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## El Monitor

Drop of a Hat said:


> Just a quick question, are the warranties transferable? You know, in case I win the lotto and buy one on the secondary market.....
> 
> It is a serious question though.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent Via Tapatalk


Hi Drop,

Warranty always will be applied for the article, not for the person, so nothing change if you sell your watch to other person.

Thank you.

Greetings.


----------



## avers

sgtiger said:


> I don't feel that way when someone purchased a watch designed by the forums, for the forums, solely to make money and prevent me from getting one for the original enrollment price. Defeats the spirit of the project. Now I'm entirely priced out of ever obtaining one. We both know it's not worth 800usd shipped.


I am sure that's not the last one that will be offered for sale.

By all means that's his watch, he can do whatever he wants with it - sell, destroy, give away...


----------



## demag

I agree with sgtiger. The watches were produced for the use of forum members and not for people to sell at grossly inflated prices in order to make a fast buck. I have bought a few limited edition pieces and have placed an order in the Tereshkova forum project. I might pass some onto my grandchildren in later years but for now they are mine to use and enjoy.


----------



## El Monitor

demag said:


> I agree with sgtiger. The watches were produced for the use of forum members and not for people to sell at grossly inflated prices in order to make a fast buck. I have bought a few limited edition pieces and have placed an order in the Tereshkova forum project. I might pass some onto my grandchildren in later years but for now they are mine to use and enjoy.


+1

I agree your words.

*PLEASE, NOTE:

*Waiting list is running, so please, first forumers on the list, stay ready.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdE9uSWFmajlSNm1HRl9XMlVxMno5V3c#gid=0

Good luck!


----------



## Paulo

demag said:


> I agree with sgtiger. The watches were produced for the use of forum members and not for people to sell at grossly inflated prices in order to make a fast buck. I have bought a few limited edition pieces and have placed an order in the Tereshkova forum project. I might pass some onto my grandchildren in later years but for now they are mine to use and enjoy.


I agree entirely with you, but others may think differently. As sson as the watches are delivered they become property of someone whom is entitled to do what they want with their watches.

But, as they can do what they want, I can think what I want about them, and I think these persons principles are worth a fistfull of euros...


----------



## Sodiac

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*

Did everyone get theirs yet? Mine is hung up in the Spain post office apparently, or Customs. The tracking says received, but no news in a while. I sure hope it doesn't get lost somewhere. I'm hoping it will just show up this week...


----------



## Mister Mike

*Re: I hope people take advantage of this if they have been in market for a OKEAH reissue!*



Sodiac said:


> Did everyone get theirs yet? Mine is hung up in the Spain post office apparently, or Customs. The tracking says received, but no news in a while. I sure hope it doesn't get lost somewhere. I'm hoping it will just show up this week...


I don't think any have arrived in the US yet. Mine is still listed as "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment," but I'm not worried yet. If it's anything like other international shipments I've dealt with, there won't be another tracking update until it's delivered, and there's no telling when that will happen...


----------



## avers

Paulo said:


> I agree entirely with you, but others may think differently. As sson as the watches are delivered they become property of someone whom is entitled to do what they want with their watches.
> 
> But, as they can do what they want, I can think what I want about them, and I think these persons principles are worth a fistfull of euros...


It's interesting how some members are quick to judge a person putting his watch for sale (without knowing his motivation to sell), but say nothing about the dealers involved in the project (who will be reselling the watches to their clients for profit - how is that going in line with the spirit of the project and one's principles?).

I am not taking anyone's side, just observing...


----------



## nht

avers said:


> It's interesting how some members are quick to judge a person putting his watch for sale (without knowing his motivation to sell), but say nothing about the dealers involved in the project (who will be reselling the watches to their clients for profit - how is that going in line with the spirit of the project and one's principles?).
> 
> I am not taking anyone's side, just observing...


The difference is that if it was not with the help of dealer that you refer (Mr. JuanRa - Ancora), the project did not meet the minimum conditions neither the guarantees that we believe necessary to start it.

So, entire OKEAH team as well as those who now have the watch on your wrist, we just have to thank all the logistic and financial assistance provided by Mr. JuanRa (Ancora).

Many thanks for all, JuanRa |>


----------



## sgtiger

avers said:


> It's interesting how some members are quick to judge a person putting his watch for sale (without knowing his motivation to sell), but say nothing about the dealers involved in the project (who will be reselling the watches to their clients for profit - how is that going in line with the spirit of the project and one's principles?).
> 
> I am not taking anyone's side, just observing...


I think the motivation is clear. It was placed for sale on the forum immediately upon receipt, and priced at an amount that will draw a significant profit. They know demand exists (they can see the waiting list), so the motivation is to cash in on that.

There is a clear difference between what the owner of a watch is allowed to do, and what the humanistic approach would be. Yes, they can sell the watch for a gob of cash, and yes, it defeats the spirit of the project. It's the second part that upsets me, because this person did not want the watch, they wanted money. I think the 50 people on the waiting list would agree.


----------



## Paulo

avers said:


> It's interesting how some members are quick to judge a person putting his watch for sale (without knowing his motivation to sell), but say nothing about the dealers involved in the project (who will be reselling the watches to their clients for profit - how is that going in line with the spirit of the project and one's principles?).
> 
> I am not taking anyone's side, just observing...


You must have started observing very recently otherwise, first, you would be aware of the importance of these dealers to ensure that the project would be acomplishable within a reasonable risk and, second, that there's a waiting list and, third, that my judgment is anything but quick, having been involved in this project from the start, and that's not the first project I'm involved, so I've seen this happen before.

I received forumners' private messages putting thair pieces available to the people on the waiting list, at no profit, and I see forumners putting their pieces on sale for a profit. True, I could have writen my opinion, as you have done, in a "observer's point of view", but that's not my style, I have an opinion on this matter.

The project team could have avoided this, by putting the watches at market price, not costs, but we would be hurting all forumners because of a few with cheap principles (seems the market is paying a little less than 150-250 euros for those principles, I say a little less because included in that money is also the voluntary work at no cost of all the project team).


----------



## avers

Paulo said:


> You must have started observing very recently otherwise, first, you would be aware of the importance of these dealers to ensure that the project would be acomplishable within a reasonable risk and, second, that there's a waiting list and, third, that my judgment is anything but quick, having been involved in this project from the start, and that's not the first project I'm involved, so I've seen this happen before.
> 
> I received forumners' private messages putting thair pieces available to the people on the waiting list, at no profit, and I see forumners putting their pieces on sale for a profit. True, I could have writen my opinion, as you have done, in a "observer's point of view", but that's not my style, I have an opinion on this matter.
> 
> The project team could have avoided this, by putting the watches at market price, not costs, but we would be hurting all forumners because of a few with cheap principles (seems the market is paying 150-250 euros for those principles).


Paulo,

No need to take this on me, I agree with what you are saying. And I am certainly grateful to the team for excellent work they've done on the project.

On the other hand - I've been collecting for almost two decades (not just watches) and I observed other collectors being impulsive, developing great interest in something only to switch to something else in a matter of months. To put things in prospective, OKEAH project has been going for over 9 months... I also seen life circumstances forcing collectors to liquidate their once prized possessions.

I am going to keep my OKEAH when it arrives, I am certainly do not endorse speculators.

All I am saying - there's been a lot of drama and heated discussions related to OKEAH project since it's inception. We need to remember that on the large scale it's just a watch, one's life does not change whether one gets the watch or not. Life goes on, in the end one piece of shiny metal will not make difference, there's always something else on the horizon...

Cheers!


----------



## Paulo

avers said:


> Paulo,
> 
> No need to take this on me.
> [...]
> Cheers!


I must have misunderstood because your remarks were after quoting me.

Cheers!


----------



## 24120VR

I have no intention to sell mine, but it does feel nice to know that my OKEAH is now worth more than I spent on it


----------



## domi

I was on the waiting list, as sadly I did not manage to sign up in time...

But yesterday I received an email to let me know that I can go ahead with purchasing! Ah, such an exciting day!
I will treasure this watch, as it not only represents the end of an era, but is also a beautiful book-end to the horological history of Poljot and Russia.


----------



## wildpack

wildpack said:


> Are these "returned" watches that are now being offered to reservists?...





Recoil said:


> No these are not returned watches...


Actually, some of the watches are returns.

So some good people are actually sending their watches back instead of selling them on eBay.


----------



## duna

Well, as has been written, once payed, the watch is property of the owner. He's entitled to sell it, if he hasn't agreed in advance to restrain from any resell. He can do this out of necessity, or simply because, after delivery, the watch wasn't up to his expectations, and selling for a profit , other interesting pieces could be financed/sourced. Collectors are by definition peculiar, and their taste is an evolving thing. All serious collectors sell less desirable pieces to aim to more interesting ones. I don't do this, being an 'all-keeper' because I'm not a serious collector, just a casual one, and I keep everything as I have no aim or greater clever plan for any collection. I have friends that established entire museums (plural) out of their overflowing madness, and I suspect selling marketable redundant pieces is unavoidable at certain level (if you are not a billionaire) just to protect/display/store/restore the others. 
The only advantage is that, given the usually trustable qualities of free market prices, the great effort of the organization that 'created' the desirable object can be, at least, measurable, in sterling money, as people hardly pay more than needed what they long for.


----------



## azoria

This must be one of the most thoughest replies I`ll ever post in WUS. After a long time suffering in the waiting list, about 72 hours ago I was offered the great opportunity to finally purchase the OKEAH FE (thanks El Monitor), but sadly 72 hours later, and after a lot, and I mean A LOT of thinking, I will have to decline, yes it`s a painful decision due to non-expected finantial issues. This month I`ve had a severe cut in my salary, and my wife might not hold her job until the end of the year, It`s the crisis, so not quite the better time to spend money, reason also why I won`t spend any more money in any watches elsewhere for the next couple years at the least, possibly I will consider selling my entire collection, It`s hard, but it`s reality.
I want to congratulate those on the waiting list, those after me move up one in the queue, and I hope their luckier than me. As for me, life goes on, with or without the OKEAH...I was so close...and now so far away...
I`m sorry for this long post.


----------



## emoscambio

azoria said:


> This must be one of the most thoughest replies I`ll ever post in WUS. After a long time suffering in the waiting list, about 72 hours ago I was offered the great opportunity to finally purchase the OKEAH FE (thanks El Monitor), but sadly 72 hours later, and after a lot, and I mean A LOT of thinking, I will have to decline, yes it`s a painful decision due to non-expected finantial issues. This month I`ve had a severe cut in my salary, and my wife might not hold her job until the end of the year, It`s the crisis, so not quite the better time to spend money, reason also why I won`t spend any more money in any watches elsewhere for the next couple years at the least, possibly I will consider selling my entire collection, It`s hard, but it`s reality.
> I want to congratulate those on the waiting list, those after me move up one in the queue, and I hope their luckier than me. As for me, life goes on, with or without the OKEAH...I was so close...and now so far away...
> I`m sorry for this long post.


Keep your chin up! Good luck!


----------



## chetwin

Sorry to hear that Azoria, I know how much you were hoping to get one.


----------



## chetwin

It certainly is quiet here...over on HDR they have 532 pages and counting....I'm enjoying reading the comments and looking at the pictures with different combinations of straps.


----------



## El Monitor

azoria said:


> This must be one of the most thoughest replies I`ll ever post in WUS. After a long time suffering in the waiting list, about 72 hours ago I was offered the great opportunity to finally purchase the OKEAH FE (thanks El Monitor), but sadly 72 hours later, and after a lot, and I mean A LOT of thinking, I will have to decline, yes it`s a painful decision due to non-expected finantial issues. This month I`ve had a severe cut in my salary, and my wife might not hold her job until the end of the year, It`s the crisis, so not quite the better time to spend money, reason also why I won`t spend any more money in any watches elsewhere for the next couple years at the least, possibly I will consider selling my entire collection, It`s hard, but it`s reality.
> I want to congratulate those on the waiting list, those after me move up one in the queue, and I hope their luckier than me. As for me, life goes on, with or without the OKEAH...I was so close...and now so far away...
> I`m sorry for this long post.


Hi azoria,
You're welcome.
I'm sad to hear your words, but I wish you good luck.

Greetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## El Monitor

chetwin said:


> It certainly is quiet here...over on HDR they have 532 pages and counting....I'm enjoying reading the comments and looking at the pictures with different combinations of straps.


And also talking about gastronomy, architecture and many more.
We're trying to organize a nice meeting to celebrate the Okeah project.
Of course all forumers and their families, will be welcome to enjoy a wonderful weekend with us.

Thanks for your words, chetwin!

Greetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## avers

chetwin said:


> It certainly is quiet here...over on HDR they have 532 pages and counting....I'm enjoying reading the comments and looking at the pictures with different combinations of straps.


It's quiet here because no one in the US received the watches...


----------



## adlee9

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the thread, and also to this project. There is nothing I'd like than to be on the list to purchase a final edition (apart from actually purchasing one). May I ask how can I get on the list at this late stage? Apologies in advance if I missed out on some instructions..

Thanks so much!

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Paulo

adlee9 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the thread, and also to this project. There is nothing I'd like than to be on the list to purchase a final edition (apart from actually purchasing one). May I ask how can I get on the list at this late stage? Apologies in advance if I missed out on some instructions..
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Cheers,
> Adrian


Sorry Adrian, this project has come to the end, watches are on their way to their owners.
There are just a few watches yet to be delivered, but these will go to the first ones of a long reservation list. :-(


----------



## El Monitor

avers said:


> It's quiet here because no one in the US received the watches...


Hi avers,

I think you´ve a problem with the USA post service. 
Maybe the packages are stoped on your local customs, because watches are out of the international spanish post service from 2 weeks ago.
Please, check through your track or ask to your post office.

Thank you.


----------



## Sodiac

El Monitor said:


> Hi avers,
> 
> I think you´ve a problem with the USA post service.
> Maybe the packages are stoped on your local customs, because watches are out of the international spanish post service from 2 weeks ago.
> Please, check through your track or ask to your post office.
> 
> Thank you.


Same here, still waiting, the tracking information has been the same since June 23. Seems like forever to get here. This is what the message has said since then:
Priority Mail International Parcels
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
International Parcels
Processed Through Sort Facility: June 23, 2012, 4:26 am 
MADRID, SPAIN: Acceptance June 21, 2012, 9:44 am


----------



## El Monitor

Sodiac said:


> Same here, still waiting, the tracking information has been the same since June 23. Seems like forever to get here. This is what the message has said since then:
> Priority Mail International Parcels
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> International Parcels
> Processed Through Sort Facility: June 23, 2012, 4:26 am
> MADRID, SPAIN: Acceptance June 21, 2012, 9:44 am


We drive a different info from spanish post office: http://correos.es/comun/Localizador/track.asp

*23/06/2012 Salida de la Oficina Internacional de origen*

What it mean? The package leave Madrid on 23th June, so my thoughts are the package was stoped on USA customs, and they are checking all documents of purchase.
Anyway, we will try to look for news.

Thank you.


----------



## avers

El Monitor said:


> Hi avers,
> 
> I think you´ve a problem with the USA post service.
> Maybe the packages are stoped on your local customs, because watches are out of the international spanish post service from 2 weeks ago.
> Please, check through your track or ask to your post office.
> 
> Thank you.


I don't think it's just me, it looks like it's everyone in USA. I have not see a single post from a US member on this board with the arrived watch.


----------



## shadow_ru

159/300 sent on 29th of June arrived earlier today to Mother Russia. The watch is truly a masterpiece, very good-looking! Many thanks to Carlos (El Monitor), Juan Ramon (Ancora) and all those guys who made this project possible.


----------



## El Monitor

avers said:


> I don't think it's just me, it looks like it's everyone in USA. I have not see a single post from a US member on this board with the arrived watch.


I think so.
We will wait.

Thanks.



shadow_ru said:


> 159/300 sent on 29th of June arrived earlier today to Mother Russia. The watch is truly a masterpiece, very good-looking! Many thanks to Carlos (El Monitor), Juan Ramon (Ancora) and all those guys who made this project possible.


You´re welcome.

Glad to hear you like the watch. 
Enjoy!

Greetings.


----------



## adlee9

Hi Paulo,

Thanks for the reply! Too late again... darn.


----------



## chairmanmeow

No. 023 found its way to a local store and onto my wrist.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

avers said:


> I don't think it's just me, it looks like it's everyone in USA. I have not see a single post from a US member on this board with the arrived watch.


I received my watch in Pennsylvania about three weeks ago.
I treasure it so much, that last week while on vacation, I put it in the bank safety deposit box!


----------



## Mister Mike

Timepiece Tenderfoot said:


> I received my watch in Pennsylvania about three weeks ago.
> I treasure it so much, that last week while on vacation, I put it in the bank safety deposit box!


Good to know one got here, but it only adds mystery for the rest of us! I'm like the majority of those in the US. Mine left Spain 24 days ago, but to put things in perspective, Christopher Columbus reached the new world 70 days after leaving Spain. If Columbus beats us, then I'll really start to worry!


----------



## El Monitor

Edited (duplicate).


----------



## El Monitor

chairmanmeow said:


> No. 023 found its way to a local store and onto my wrist.


Hi mate,

Are you saying you have bought the Okeah watch 023/300 from a local store?
Could you tell me where is located the store or what store is it?

Thanks and greetings!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## avers

Mine arrived today - great watch, thank you to the team for making this happened!!


----------



## chairmanmeow

El Monitor said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Are you saying you have bought the Okeah watch 023/300 from a local store?
> Could you tell me where is located the store or what store is it?
> 
> Thanks and greetings!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Hi there,

Yes it says 023/300 at the back. Got a from a Malaysian outlet of Red Army Watches - A Specialist in Russian Watches .


----------



## El Monitor

chairmanmeow said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes it says 023/300 at the back. Got a from a Malaysian outlet of Red Army Watches - A Specialist in Russian Watches .


Well, the Okeah Nº 023/300 was listed in WUS, forumer RWatch.
Maybe he is the owner of the website or he sold the watch to this website.

I´m really curious...

Thanks for the info.

Greetings.


----------



## jeevesa

El Monitor said:


> Well, the Okeah Nº 023/300 was listed in WUS, forumer RWatch.
> Maybe he is the owner of the website or he sold the watch to this website.
> 
> I´m really curious...
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Greetings.


Yep, I think they purchased 023/300.You can see some info about a Okeah Final Edition piece of theirs if you scroll to the middle of that page Red Army Watches Malaysia | Facebook


----------



## El Monitor

jeevesa said:


> Yep, I think they purchased 023/300.You can see some info about a Okeah Final Edition piece of theirs if you scroll to the middle of that page Red Army Watches Malaysia | Facebook


Thanks Jeevesa!

Maybe they should change the pic, it´s not the correct Okeah Final Edition.... :think:


----------



## WelshWatchNut

I'm sorry but profiteers should be banned from purchasing any future editions that you guys should decide to do, or at least go to the back of the queue.

Its bad enough for those regulars who missed out on this only to see what should have been a personally treasured watch end up on eBay or a commercial website for 50% - 100% profit. Well I would rather gouge my eyes out on principle than pay for one that somebody just wanted to make a quick buck on tbh. I certainly will not be buying a commercially resold one. Ever. I'll go without.

It also makes a mockery of those good guys who have actioned this project such as El Monitor etc who have kindly and honestly done all the groundwork along with keeping costs at a reasonable level.


----------



## Mister Mike

I concur with the common sentiment -- the watch is awesome!! The HdR team and Volmax have made a beautiful and historically important watch, and I'm fortunate to have had the opportunity to be a part of it. I can't help but think that folks at Volmax took a look at the results and thought, "Why didn't _we_ think of this?"


----------



## El Monitor

Hello guys,

Yes, certainly, Volmax and the HdR Okeah team we have done a good job. I think the final result is being highly appreciated by all people.

All development, comunicatipn and coordination was perfect at all.

My special thanks to Mr. Alexander (Volmax Company).

Enjoy your Okeah F.E

Thank you, guys.

Greetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## arktika1148

I'm still hoping that Volmax or someone will re-start making the 31..'s though.
The Okeah has prooved that there still is a demand......please


----------



## chetwin

Its finally arrived, number 185/300 and what a beauty it is!

I'm so grateful to everyone involved and glad that I finally made it into the exclusive 300 club. Well worth the wait, I just hope that I am not afraid to wear it now and again  My whole family sat and watched me opening the parcel, LOL!





















Congratulations to all at HDR, Ancora and Volmax for making this project a reality, a real nice museum piece that I'll treasure.

Thanks for your great communication too Carlos, much appreciated!


----------



## Paulo

I'm so glad everyone is enjoying the watches as they arrive. 

Here's my 17 with the bracelet that was on my other Okeah. ;-)


----------



## Girolamo

Hey, nice OKEAH with Hadley Roma bracelet, !


----------



## El Monitor

chetwin said:


> Its finally arrived, number 185/300 and what a beauty it is!
> 
> I'm so grateful to everyone involved and glad that I finally made it into the exclusive 300 club. Well worth the wait, I just hope that I am not afraid to wear it now and again  My whole family sat and watched me opening the parcel, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all at HDR, Ancora and Volmax for making this project a reality, a real nice museum piece that I'll treasure.
> 
> Thanks for your great communication too Carlos, much appreciated!


Thanks for your words, Alan!

Enjoy the watch as you deserve.

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sawungkampret

Poljot Okeah 3133 Final Edition 1976-2011 | eBay

another one on ebay, i think this is the second time the seller selling final edition okeah


----------



## avers

sawungkampret said:


> Poljot Okeah 3133 Final Edition 1976-2011 | eBay
> 
> another one on ebay, i think this is the second time the seller selling final edition okeah


$92 shipping? :-s


----------



## sorcer

Guys, personally I do not understand those complaining about high prices. This is a capitalist market, so seller are free to set ANY price. If you do not want to buy - do not buy. I missed the initial registration as well and I won't buy this amazing timepiece because of high price. But it is up to a owner to set a €1000 price if he/she wants to.


----------



## Mako

Been off thegrid for awhile so off of WUS.Sorry I missed out on this but I have one I purchased about 10 years ago.Which model/version would that be?
Purchased privately off of Flea Bay.


----------



## Paulo

sorcer said:


> Guys, personally I do not understand those complaining about high prices. This is a capitalist market, so seller are free to set ANY price. If you do not want to buy - do not buy. I missed the initial registration as well and I won't buy this amazing timepiece because of high price. But it is up to a owner to set a €1000 price if he/she wants to.


Everybody knows its their watches and they are free to do what they want with them. Likewise I am free to have my opinion about them.

The ethical point is that these guys are getting undue profits, because we have fixed the price cost wise, not market wise. For instance, all our time and hard work wasn't tagged on the price. If we had fixed the costs in accordance with a capitalist market they wouldn't be getting undue profits, with costs for everyone else.

As I said before, I'd do it again same way, because it's a minority of oportunists against a majority of true watch lovers who are cherising the project results.


----------



## camouflage

Met Topi yesterday in Tallinn and got finally my OKEAH. What a masterpiece - despite having an angina and high temperature in mid summer, I'm still happy . Thank you El Monitor, Paulo and special thank's to Topi, who gave me an opportunity to get this watch.


----------



## Topi

Great to hear you like the watch - it is an awesome piece but somehow it didn't speak to me emotionally when I received it. However, I think the result of an effort like this should be owned by somebody who really likes result and will wear it. 

It was also nice meeting you albeit too briefly. I'm sorry to read (today morning - I don't want to have a computer with me when I'm on a vacation trip) about you having a fever - hope you get better and have an opportunity to enjoy the weather that's still warm here about 100 km to the north. So far there really haven't been too many hot days this summer.

By the way, you should have seen your face light up with a smile when you noticed the OKEAH box I was showing as I approached your car! 

Best of luck with the watch!

Topi


----------



## chetwin

I've worm the watch a couple of times, it's certainly one of my favourites. The blue strap suits the watch so well - where can I buy the same strap fitted as a back up? Anyone recommend other strap combinations?


----------



## Mister Mike

Quick photo of mine on a Watchadoo. I like the original blue strap, but the bracelet allows me to wear the watch with pretty much anything.


----------



## chetwin

Nice combination Mike, suits the watch perfectly.


----------



## jml239

Just received my OKEAH today. I was 6th on the waiting list. So happy that I did get it. Thank you to the team for making this happen!


----------



## Citizen V

Where are the pictures? ! :-!


----------



## Gleb

Hi El Monitor,

I tried to send you an email, but apparently your inbox is full and it doesn't accept them (I don't see them in my outbox either)

Thanks,

Gleb


----------



## Gleb

El Monitor said:


> Thanks for your words, Alan!
> 
> Enjoy the watch as you deserve.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Hi El Monitor,

I tried to send you couple of emails, but apparently your inbox is full and it doesn't accept them (I don't see them in my outbox either) :think:

Thanks,

Gleb


----------



## osimik

Hi guys,

Just to let you know: Russian Volmax has issued another 300 copies of the very same watch and thay are for sale now at the Moscow shops... with the same numbering on the back... The evidence is here:
http://forum.watch.ru/showpost.php?p=1479627&postcount=64


----------



## emoscambio

Smart move, innit!


----------



## Topi

Uh-oh... I think they should have at least omitted the numbering. 

Topi


----------



## macleod1979

Haha.....very true!


----------



## FredBMOC

Hi everyone, got my Okeah Final Edition today. Beautiful watch and it will be on my wrist tomorrow for sure!
Couple of questions come to mind after reading a lot about this watch:
- The chrono button (top) seems quite hard to depress, is this normal and expected or will it loosen as the watch gets some use?
- some people mention such awe of the watch that they almost make me believe they won't wear it just to avoid scratching it but I wouldn't buy it if I didn't plan on wearing it; what's everyone's feeling about owning nice but not staggeringly expensive watches and not wearing them?

Thanks to everyone who worked on making this watch a reality! Really excellent work!


----------



## oceanpriest

osimik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to let you know: Russian Volmax has issued another 300 copies of the very same watch and thay are for sale now at the Moscow shops... with the same numbering on the back... The evidence is here:
> Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - ПОЛЕТ ОКЕАН FINAL EDITION (реплика от Волмакс для испансого форума HdR)


what's the difference between final version and previous version? which one is nicer?


----------



## avers

Do you guys understand what just happened? :-|

Essentially maker of our OKEAH Final Edition watches - Volmax - just released another run of OKEAH with serial numbers from 1 to 300. Let me stress this again - these are exactly the same watches that we bought as Final Edition, they are identical to every small details - even have numbers "x out of 300". These watches are currently for sale in Russia. Basically there are other watches out there with the same serial numbers as we have on our watches.

So, essentially our Final Edition became just another batch of OKEAH re-issue and lost it's uniqueness. As far as I know, there could be several batches of re-issues, further diluting value of what we thought would be true Final Edition. I would imagine there was some restriction on additional batches in the agreement with Volmax when we placed thee order with them...

This is huge problem, I am not sure why no one is raising hell about this!!!???? o|



osimik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to let you know: Russian Volmax has issued another 300 copies of the very same watch and thay are for sale now at the Moscow shops... with the same numbering on the back... The evidence is here:
> Часовой форум Watch.Ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - ПОЛЕТ ОКЕАН FINAL EDITION (реплика от Волмакс для испансого форума HdR)


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Well if this is the case then its pants and totally unfair on those who bought the 'Final Edition' which may now actually be a 'Not So Much of A Final Edition Really' version. If Volmax had intended a further release to retail then surely they should have been numbered 301-600 instead.....


----------



## wildpack

avers said:


> ...This is huge problem, I am not sure why no one is raising hell about this!!!???? o|


1) nobody is really sure if this is really true
2) from my reading of threads here, this is not unusual (reusing serial numbers)
3) Volmax offered to sell additional watches. What were they supposed to do with them?
4) Volmax got paid and had additional watches. What were they supposed to do with them?

5) and what are can you really do about it?


----------



## arktika1148

Perhaps Carlos or Paulo can find out what's going on.


----------



## mysterian

I agree. 

If its true,... Volmax issuing the exact same watch with exact same serial numbers then it completely negates the entire point of our unique "final edition".

Very disappointing!

One of the reasons given, among others, for not having an increased initial run (more than 300) of Okeahs was that it was impossible to source more cases. Apparently this appears to have been untrue.

I'm wondering if Volmax could give our Okeah team leaders some sort of rational explanation to send to us???


----------



## shadow_ru

wildpack said:


> 1) nobody is really sure if this is really true
> 2) from my reading of threads here, this is not unusual (reusing serial numbers)
> 3) Volmax offered to sell additional watches. What were they supposed to do with them?
> 4) Volmax got paid and had additional watches. What were they supposed to do with them?
> 
> 5) and what are can you really do about it?


1. sad but true
3-5. If I'm not mistaken there was an agreement between Ancora and Volmax that the last will issue a limited edition of 300 watches with a dial design/pattern provided by the client (it was mentioned by Volmax representative at the russian watch forum), therefore another batch of exactly the same watches clearly is a contract violation. It seems that Volmax management was surprised with the results of this project from market point of view and decided to make extra profit by making extra copies. Hope Carlos or Paulo will shed some light on this quite unpleasant situation soon.


----------



## avers

wildpack said:


> ...
> 
> 5) and what are can you really do about it?


Most likely not much can be done, but us keeping quiet is unusual.

I remember heated discussions when some buyers decided to sell their watches to make few bucks, to me this news bears a lot more significance.


----------



## Vyshnee

I would think that the international business reputation of Volmax is more important than 300 duplicate watches in a domestic market.

There's one image of a case back from someone who doesn't want to reveal the serial number? I'm afraid that's not enough proof that these duplicate watches exist. I'll believe this when we start seeing and verifying duplicates.


----------



## roo7

I got word from a comment on my blog. I guess this is unavoidable, somebody posted earlier about this, if they see money in this, why stop at 300 ? If there's a larger market to capture, what's 300 ?


----------



## El Monitor

Vyshnee said:


> I would think that the international business reputation of Volmax is more important than 300 duplicate watches in a domestic market.
> 
> There's one image of a case back from someone who doesn't want to reveal the serial number? I'm afraid that's not enough proof that these duplicate watches exist. I'll believe this when we start seeing and verifying duplicates.


You´re right, Jeff.

I just have seen a picture with no serial number, nothing more to show from people who tell Volmax have made a new collection.

For your knowledge:

I was talking with Volmax a few days ago, and they told me T*HEY ARE NOT MAKING ANOTHER PORTION OF OKEAH WATCHES, "NOT TODAY AND NOT TOMORROW".
*
And please, forget it, Volmax will not make any reissue of our Okeah F.E watch, and it´s the last reply from Alexander (external maganer).

Thank you.


----------



## mysterian

That is comforting news !
Thank you.


----------



## IamtheToph

Are there watches like this avaiable? I love it.


----------



## El Monitor

IamtheToph said:


> Are there watches like this avaiable? I love it.


Yes, maybe a couple of pieces are available from distributor, but not at the first pricing offered on the forums. If you're interested, you can send me a PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## chetwin

If Volmax ever try to do that, I'll boycott them, it's not worth them tarnishing their reputation in doing so.


----------



## emoscambio

El Monitor said:


> Yes, maybe a couple of pieces are available from distributor, but not at the first pricing offered on the forums. If you're interested, you can send me a PM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Could you elaborate and explain please? Were the watches ever sold out or not? What was the waiting list all about? Do we have actual and transparent figures? Was it an edition limited for the forum users or not?


----------



## El Monitor

emoscambio said:


> Could you elaborate and explain please? Were the watches ever sold out or not? What was the waiting list all about? Do we have actual and transparent figures? Was it an edition limited for the forum users or not?


As we have advised a few months ago (just when the project was started), our distributor takes 20-25 pcs.
Most of these watches were released for people on the waiting list, but 3-4 pcs. it was out of distribution or ready to be sold from the Ancora´s website.

Thank you.


----------



## sci

Volmax since several years are trying to go more mainstream and to break the link with Poljot and old USSR design. I am sure, they have completely no interest to re-issue Okean, Strela, de luxe or whatever.


----------



## Girolamo

OKEAH Final Edition. 1976-2011.

*Proud owner of the ORIGINAL WATCH. Serial number: 141/300 **!!
*
I will not buy a Volmax watch never again.*
*


----------



## Conchita Turtle

I have the 008/300 true original watch. I consider any other 008 unit as a copy or a fake.

I have also 5 Volmax (not Poljot) watches. I will not buy a Volmax watch never again.


----------



## chirs1211

I have the 251/300 true original watch


----------



## JagSagaz

Mine is 135/300 true original Okeah Final Edition.

I will never buy another watch from Volmax :-|


----------



## Girolamo

Girolamo said:


> OKEAH Final Edition. 1976-2011.
> 
> *Proud owner of the ORIGINAL WATCH. Serial number: 141/300 **!!
> *
> I will not buy a Volmax watch never again.*
> *


No pirate, steal the illusion that I had with this project


----------



## WelshWatchNut

Think there needs to be some clarification if these are a 'new' run of 300 or just the odd scatter of unsold pieces from the 'original' 300 that R2A has obtained from Volmax. It would be interesting to know the edition numbers of these just to see if they have been passed from dealer to dealer


----------



## avers

WelshWatchNut said:


> Think there needs to be some clarification if these are a 'new' run of 300 or just the odd scatter of unsold pieces from the 'original' 300 that R2A has obtained from Volmax. It would be interesting to know the edition numbers of these just to see if they have been passed from dealer to dealer


I doubt dealers do much of the passing around between each other. There's not much money to be made in these.

Think about it - project watches were selling for 360 euros in US and slightly more in Europe, say the watches were obtained by Spanish dealer for 360-400 euros, plus VAT.

I see dealers offering these watches in USA for equivalent of 500 euros.

100 euros split between two dealers (even less with international shipping) is really small amount, very unlikely they would bother with this.


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I'll never sell my *245*.

I just wonder how many "final run" of 300 we will see from Volmax. :roll:


----------



## DerangedGoose

Has anyone bothered to get in touch with Volmax themselves?


----------



## nectarios73

the solution is one: massive protest and emails and even calls to volmax.make them tell you why...
dont let them alone, dont let them breathe..dont let it go...


----------



## storyteller

A sad story. But I think this was not a real re-edition, rather a homage. The original Океан was made by 1 MWF, and Poljot is dead long time ago. Volmax is just ... Volmax.


----------



## emoscambio

The Volodko brothers had to convince the Poljot name owner that Russian watches still had a future. And that quality was a must.
http://www.russia2all.com/images/shop/filebrowser/File/WT_Aviator_Feb_06.pdf


----------



## koutouzoff

Regarding this issue, I would say I don't like the way sellers and producers are so often treated here... and this time the seller of R2A seems sincere.

To come back to the final edition, it is totally illegitimate to claim anything about the design of this watch!
Everything in its final edition is a copy of the real one as has said Storyteller. There is nothing new in this design...

The packaging of the final edition is even an infringement of trademarks as Poljot and the logo were written on it!
The Poljot brand belongs to Sergey Pugachev so far, and he is still "working" on relaunching the brand.

It's a characteristic of the Internet to drag so easily people in the dirt.


----------



## emoscambio

koutouzoff said:


> Regarding this issue, I would say I don't like the way sellers and producers are so often treated here... and this time the seller of R2A seems sincere.
> 
> To come back to the final edition, it is totally illegitimate to claim anything about the design of this watch!
> Everything in its final edition is a copy of the real one as has said Storyteller. There is nothing new in this design...
> 
> The packaging of the final edition is even an infringement of trademarks as Poljot and the logo were written on it!
> The Poljot brand belongs to Sergey Pugachev so far, and he is still "working" on relaunching the brand.
> 
> It's a characteristic of the Internet to drag so easily people in the dirt.


LIKE +1


----------



## emoscambio

storyteller said:


> A sad story. But I think this was not a real re-edition, rather a homage. The original Океан was made by 1 MWF, and Poljot is dead long time ago. Volmax is just ... Volmax.


Agree.


----------



## Bobzep

I much agree! It's seems a few of us are being somewhat irrational about all this. The hype about the FE came mostly from the forum promoting it. Any questions or concerns should be addressed to them, not to Volmax (which probably doesn't give a rip what a small group of collectors think) or R2A, which is minding its own business -- selling Russian watches.
Time to move on, guys. You bought beautiful watches at bargain prices. They will probably never be worth big bucks to the outside world, but most other watches won't be, either.


----------



## jrperez

storyteller said:


> A sad story. But I think this was not a real re-edition, rather a homage. The original Океан was made by 1 MWF, and Poljot is dead long time ago. Volmax is just ... Volmax.


Neither real re-edition nor homage. It was a Final Edition, of the original OKEAH.

One thing must be clear: As per Volmax words, and agreed with the spanish client , the maximun number of units was limited to 300, so there are not "remaining units" as Graig (R2all) repeatedly says.


----------



## storyteller

jrperez said:


> Neither real re-edition nor homage. It was a Final Edition, of the original OKEAH.


i'm not sure on what authority Volmax could make a final edition of a watch, belonging to the 1st MWF.


----------



## Conchita Turtle

koutouzoff said:


> To come back to the final edition, it is totally illegitimate to claim anything about the design of this watch!
> Everything in its final edition is a copy of the real one as has said Storyteller. There is nothing new in this design...


Even the watch design is an hommage, Volmax did not made the design of this FE watch. And the "real one" (the first one) had not the Sturmanskie case.

And yes, there's something new. Volmax made new tooling for making the dial, the hands and the bezel, with an extra cost.



Bob Bethell said:


> I much agree! It's seems a few of us are being somewhat irrational about all this. The hype about the FE came mostly from the forum promoting it. Any questions or concerns should be addressed to them, not to Volmax (which probably doesn't give a rip what a small group of collectors think) or R2A, which is minding its own business -- selling Russian watches.
> Time to move on, guys. You bought beautiful watches at bargain prices. They will probably never be worth big bucks to the outside world, but most other watches won't be, either.


-This Okeah FE exists because HdR forum promote it. Volmax agreed that the watch would be "THE" Final Edition one, not "a" Final Edition, a 35th. anniversary Edition or a HdR forum Special Edition watch.

-Is not serious to made a numbered edition... twice. If I buy a watch with a LE number, and I find another watch of the same LE with the same number I have, I feel cheated. By the manufacturer AND seller.

-Because the FE was numered, another fear I have. Mine is one of the hundred 800EUR Sturmy Gagarin 50th Chrono. Will Volmax make it again? Will I see another Gagarin chrono with the same LE number? I have no fear with my, f.e. Speedy Snoopy, I'm sure Omega will not make it again.
‎
-R4A seller sells his FE watches as "this is the last time this famed watch will ever be produced". Is he sure? Is this "really" the last time? ... or we will see FE watches again and again, as f.e. the Sturmy 40th. chrono. If I were a customer, I might be disappointed if it happens.


----------



## nectarios73

Bob Bethell said:


> I much agree! It's seems a few of us are being somewhat irrational about all this.
> Time to move on, guys. You bought beautiful watches at bargain prices. They will probably never be worth big bucks to the outside world, but most other watches won't be, either.


yes guys,they done to us a favour, time to move on (untill we get cheated again )lets forget it,let it pass.except endless conversations we are not capable to ask them a single "why?". the logic of the perfect sheep.


----------



## emoscambio

Was there perhaps a minimal order number of watches of more than 300? Russia has a lot of companies customizing dials, even in small batches (2-50).

But a manufacturer will probably only work for bigger batches, afaik... Should perhaps a dial customizer company (or how do you call them?) have been hired, to work on a normal series of retail watches of Volmax, instead of the watch manufacturer himself?


----------



## El Monitor

koutouzoff said:


> Regarding this issue, I would say I don't like the way sellers and producers are so often treated here... and this time the seller of R2A seems sincere.
> 
> *To come back to the final edition, it is totally illegitimate to claim anything about the design of this watch!
> Everything in its final edition is a copy of the real one as has said Storyteller. There is nothing new in this design...
> *


With all my respect... There is nothing new on the Okeah Final Edition???

The Okeah Final Edition (design), is "morally and technically" *property of all the Okeah Final Edition owners.
*
Why? Let me tell you:

- We asked Volmax for the possibility to make the Okeah 1976 "homage".

- Volmax had not the "tooling" of the original Okeah 1976 (logically).

- Volmax offered for us the current "Sturmanskie Okeah" watch at low pricing, but we don´t liked that watch, we wanted to make the F.E.

- We told Volmax we can make the technical draws of the parts required (take for sure it was a hard work for the Okeah team, looking for information about the plans of the original parts of the Okeah 1976, making draws, discussing...). Then, when we had done the plans and draws (in several formats) Volmax agree and offered for us the possibility to make the Okeah 1976 by paying "the tooling cost" of the parts required (it´s for the dial, hands, inner bezel, luminova...) and giving them the exact "pantone" colors to apply. A hard work done by both parts.

- We agree the payment of the "tooling cost" for each part, and take for sure it´s expensive, although we agree likely.

- As all people knows, the cost of 300 kit of hands (for example) is expensive if you have not the tooling ready to work, but if you have the tooling ready, the cost of +25, +50, +100... kits of hands, have a very low cost. That question is extended for the dial, bezel... And I suppose that´s the actual situation, I mean, Volmax should be making +10, +25, +50... or whatever they want, but using the tooling we have paid for only 300 watches.

And now, after paying the toolings for the parts designed by HdR forum, Volmax have made more pieces... *by doubling the serial numbers!!!!* :rodekaart
That´s the reality, *there are "copies"* of our Okeah Final Edition watches, and you can understand we´re angry about it. 
I think it´s easy to understand.

To be honest, if Volmax will use the dials or hands designed by HdR to be used in other different watch collection, maybe we´ll not feel bad, because we understand they can use the existing tooling, it´s logical. The hard question for the Okeah F.E owners is to see their watches doubled. Hopefully you can understand.

Also, I want to tell (honestly) Volmax have made a very good job with the watch. 
A really good making and a very good comunication during the project. That´s the truth.

But: I´m sadly surprised with this issue, I never imagined they could do that. :-( Such a shame. :--(


----------



## El Monitor

emoscambio said:


> Was there perhaps a minimal order number of watches of more than 300? Russia has a lot of companies customizing dials, even in small batches (2-50).
> 
> But a manufacturer will probably only work for bigger batches, afaik... Should perhaps a dial customizer company (or how do you call them?) have been hired, to work on a normal series of retail watches of Volmax, instead of the watch manufacturer himself?


The bad thing is Craig (R2A) is telling us "Volmax offered for me a small quantity of the Okeah Final Edition watches", and these watches have our serial numbers.

Guys, I think this issue is close to the end.
Things are like it is.

Greetings.


----------



## Vyshnee

Conchita Turtle said:


> -Is not serious to made a numbered edition... twice. If I buy a watch with a LE number, and I find another watch of the same LE with the same number I have, I feel cheated. By the manufacturer AND seller.
> 
> -Because the FE was numered, another fear I have. Mine is one of the hundred 800EUR Sturmy Gagarin 50th Chrono. Will Volmax make it again? Will I see another Gagarin chrono with the same LE number? I have no fear with my, f.e. Speedy Snoopy, I'm sure Omega will not make it again.
> ‎


You raise some interesting points. |>

I now seriously doubt that the Gagarin 50th retro and chrono are actually limited editions. I own several Volmax watches too, some of them in part purchased for their limited collectable value, not hype. The original FE reserve list was made up of people who buy watches. That's a lot of business to carelessly flush down the drain if all 300 people along with limited-run project developers lose faith in the manufacturer.

I had a premium Volmax watch at the top of my wish list, and was hoping to acquire it before year-end. I still think Volmax makes high quality watches, and I will always enjoy the ones I own, but something was lost...

And it's not just the initial reservists that feel cheated having their watches suddenly devalued, but the distributors and sellers are unfortunately destined to feel this as well. :-(


----------



## emoscambio

El Monitor said:


> With all my respect... There is nothing new on the Okeah Final Edition???
> 
> The Okeah Final Edition (design), is "morally and technically" property of all the Okeah Final Edition owners.
> 
> Why? Let me tell you:
> 
> - We asked Volmax for the possibility to make the Okeah 1976 "homage".
> 
> - Volmax had not the "tooling" of the original Okeah 1976 (logically).
> 
> - Volmax offered for us the current "Sturmanskie Okeah" watch at low pricing, but we don´t liked that watch, we wanted to make the F.E.
> 
> - We told Volmax we can make the technical draws of the parts required (take for sure it was a hard work for the Okeah team, looking for information about the plans of the original parts of the Okeah 1976, making draws, discussing...). Then, when we had done the plans and draws (in several formats) Volmax agree and offered for us the possibility to make the Okeah 1976 by paying "the tooling cost" of the parts required (it´s for the dial, hands, inner bezel, luminova...) and giving them the exact "pantone" colors to apply. A hard work done by both parts.
> 
> - We agree the payment of the "tooling cost" for each part, and take for sure it´s expensive, although we agree likely.
> 
> - As all people knows, the cost of 300 kit of hands (for example) is expensive if you have not the tooling ready to work, but if you have the tooling ready, the cost of +25, +50, +100... kits of hands, have a very low cost. That question is extended for the dial, bezel... And I suppose that´s the actual situation, I mean, Volmax should be making +10, +25, +50... or whatever they want, but using the tooling we have paid for only 300 watches.
> 
> And now, after paying the toolings for the parts designed by HdR forum, Volmax have made more pieces... by doubling the serial numbers!!!! :rodekaart
> That´s the reality, there are "copies" of our Okeah Final Edition watches, and you can understand we´re angry about it.
> I think it´s easy to understand.
> 
> To be honest, if Volmax will use the dials or hands designed by HdR to be used in other different watch collection, maybe we´ll not feel bad, because we understand they can use the existing tooling, it´s logical. The hard question for the Okeah F.E owners is to see their watches doubled. Hopefully you can understand.
> 
> Also, I want to tell (honestly) Volmax have made a very good job with the watch.
> A really good making and a very good comunication during the project. That´s the truth.
> 
> But: I´m sadly surprised with this issue, I never imagined they could do that. :-( Such a shame. :--(


Thank you for your glasnost!

Guys, be careful when contracting your next Special Edition Dial "Vostok 5/6" with Chistopol. Legal terms are an issue. There are good dial customizers in Russia too, all around the internet.

And remember the ressemblance of actual Vostok with the designs of Projector Vostok Europe:
I am talking specifically of the VE Arktika 34060904 and the later Vostok Prestige 373747

















There are other examples...


----------



## Girolamo

skapig said:


> You can imagine my excitement when I checked my email last night and saw the message from R2A. I ordered one...


So you are happy to buy a fake?


----------



## Chascomm

El Monitor said:


> And now, after paying the toolings for the parts designed by HdR forum, Volmax have made more pieces... *by doubling the serial numbers!!!!* :rodekaart


Has anybody here seen a doubled serial number?


----------



## Chascomm

Girolamo said:


> So you are happy to buy a fake?


Let's try to keep this discussion civil. Personal attacks are _not_ welcome on this forum.

Skapig has just said that he will post a picture of the edition number so you can see for yourself if it is a double-up. Until then, you can't regard this watch as anything different to yours.


----------



## El Monitor

Chascomm said:


> Has anybody here seen a doubled serial number?


Hi Chascomm

Thanks for your comment.

Yes, for example:

The watch showed and "on sale" by Craig on R2A is the watch of a forumer of HdR (103/300), and he have it in your wrist now!!!

Also, my friend Marco (nickname Maral) have the serial number 012, and this watch was seen in a shop (Moscow) for a friend of mine ( WUS forumer too).

It´s so clear.

Greetings.

EDIT POST: The shop is an official Aviator shop, and they have (or they had) two pieces on sale (number 012/300 and other piece, but "the forumer" can´t see the serial number because the watch was lying on). Volmax offered 10 pcs. for this shop. Confirmed.

My thoughts: Volmax are offering little quantities of F.E doubled serial numbers on different shops.
Really sad.


----------



## avers

Girolamo said:


> So you are happy to buy a fake?


I wouldn't call it a fake, it's made with the same tools from the same materials and by the same people as forum FE watches, it's identical down to every small detail.

A "duplicate" would be more accurate word.


----------



## Oldheritage

Charging the original buyers for the tooling and then producing more is simply fraud IMHO...


----------



## duna

El Monitor said:


> The Okeah Final Edition (design), is "morally and technically" *property of all the Okeah Final Edition owners.
> *...
> Also, I want to tell (honestly) Volmax have made a very good job with the watch.
> A really good making and a very good comunication during the project. That´s the truth.
> 
> But: I´m sadly surprised with this issue, I never imagined they could do that. :-( Such a shame. :--(


Well , I'm not surprised, at all. On my Strela there is a serial xxx/999 number. Julian Kampmann, that sold to me this Strela watch, never pretended mine to be part of the only 999 pieces batch manifactured after Poljot demise. Probably there are as many batches around as money can pay. That's because there is no authority around, legitimate owner of the rights on the Strela name and design, or if there is someone legally owning these intangibles, he is not in a position to defend his rights aggressively enough. The 1MWF is a thing of the past, so as you have experienced you can take an old design of theirs, even paying for the right tooling to get a better job done, and order it from a well known manifacturer without problem. If the same manifacturer goes around with more pieces like 'yours' , that's not nice of course, but he's not violating or faking anything, or he's faking something that you guys 'faked' in the first place. Please don't think I'm endorsing the act of running new batches of the Okean , after yours, with your tooling. 
The 'final edition' is concept that pertains only, at best, afaik, the contract between you and Volmax, but as you can see, this is hardly enforceable at least in my (uninformed) opinion. So, as far as we know, the final edition will become 'a' final edtion between others as final as yours, the only limiting factor the market demand: if high enough, supply will appear for a high enough price.
I advice to avoid taking too seriously this highly predictable outcome; remember that 'luftwaffe' or 'wehrmacht' Leicas appeared in the thousands on the 'bay and on flea markets in Moscow and other places despite the wrong spelling of german words and the progressive scarcity of (authentic) old soviet rangefinders destroyed to fake very similar ultra-rare Leicas. And despite the very real existence of the still-alive Ernst Leitz company, still making Leicas (true, and very expensive) to this day, but unable to stop forgers from making 'leica' copies, or homages, sometimes making an unbelievably complex effort to turn an original rare soviet rangefinder in a 300 Eur fake monstrosity. 
Do you appreciate your watch? I consider the Okean a very fine design, and yours is probably the best around since 1mwf: you probably gained a place in the history of this model for this fact only. Appreciate it for what it's worth, and not for the 'scarcity' of the presumed, or not, 'last' production. Only Poljot could elect to run a final true last batch of their design: as the original company is as alive as the Titanic is, at the moment, nobody could claim to have made the 'last' one. THis takes out nothing from your unbelievable success in obtaining a 'real', almost, Okean, a great achievement. 
BTW, have someone a link to a picture of the Strumanskye Okean and yours compared? I always wondered to directly appreciate the refinement introduced in your edition.


----------



## Girolamo

Oldheritage said:


> Charging the original buyers for the tooling and then producing more is simply fraud IMHO...


|> :-!


----------



## Oldheritage

skapig said:


> Just as happy as you were to buy your "fake"!


If I remember correctly, we had permission to use the Poljot name. We were charged for the tooling and the company assured us that there were only going to be 300 of these made according to the specifications that were provided. Now it seems they are producing more. Surely you must understand that this is simply inexcusable?


----------



## Mister Mike

A successful company doesn't behave this way -- Volmax is clearly in big trouble. We already knew they had lost their way, ever since they moved Aviator to Switzerland. I was happy to be in on the opportunity to get one of the official final 300 OKEAH watches. The funny thing is they're not only stealing from us by using the design and tooling that was supposed to be exclusive to us, they stole an idea that they were too stupid to come up with themselves. We knew there was a market for OKEAH reissues, and the whole reason the edition was limited to 300 pieces was that Volmax didn't believe there was even a market for that many! They were too busy turning their backs on the 3133 and beginning their love affair with ETA to know their own customers. The HdR guys assumed the entire risk of this project, then when the idiots at Volmax saw that there was indeed a huge demand for the watches produced (which were better designed than the earlier OKEAH reissues that Volmax designed, and much better than any of the new Swiss "Aviator" abominations that no one cares about). I have purchased several new Volmax watches in the past, the OKEAH being my final new Volmax purchase. I look forward to the day when, after Volmax inevitably goes out of business, another firm resurrects Poljot, Sturmanske, Kirova and the other trademarks of the First Moscow Watch Factory.

Let's not attack people who are buying the second 300 (and any successive production runs -- we'll probably see more than this as they exhaust remaining 3133s in a model that will actually sell, unlike the many Volmax designs on their website that never show up on the forum because no one buys them). If I had missed this opportunity, I would have been interested in one of the "extras," as it's still an OKEAH produced by what's left of the 1MWF. The only thing we can do is be embarrassed for Volmax as they squander any remaining goodwill with us and are mismanaged into oblivion.


----------



## camouflage

sounds like typical Russian business )


----------



## Bobzep

All I can say is, let us see a contract between Volmax and our guys spelling this out. Everything else is hearsay. Besides, it is all done now.


----------



## Oldheritage

skapig said:


> I absolutely agree! Never in my original post did I condone what Volmax has apparently done. But, Volmax backing out on their promise does not make the new run any less "authentic" than the original.
> 
> I had no idea that this drama was taking place. I had already ordered the watch and then was looking for info on my watch that was already in the mail when I came across this. Should I return the watch to prove a point for the owners of the original final edition?


As far as I'm concerned feel free to enjoy it. You just bought a nice watch and that's it. It's Volmax thst seems to have backed out on a deal and that's not your fault. Like the original run it's not a fake but an homage to the original Okeah with a very authentic design unlike the branded ones that Volmax themselves have designed. I'm just shocked by the dishonest behaviour of the company...


----------



## arktika1148

Looking forward to seeing your pics. mate.

These are awesome, well made, with a depth of pure quality.

I'm also hoping to see in your photos that they differ somehow.

Also, welcome to the forum, and I'm so sorry that your first posts are about such an 'issue'

AS for Volmax, comments please.....


----------



## Vyshnee

Bob Bethell said:


> All I can say is, let us see a contract between Volmax and our guys spelling this out.


If you've ever done any business or travelling abroad you will know that in some places legitimate honourable business is secured on a hand-shake. In fact, word-of-honour is sometimes the only option. And there's often a price to pay when that trust is broken.


----------



## El Monitor

Mister Mike said:


> A successful company doesn't behave this way -- Volmax is clearly in big trouble. We already knew they had lost their way, ever since they moved Aviator to Switzerland. I was happy to be in on the opportunity to get one of the official final 300 OKEAH watches. The funny thing is they're not only stealing from us by using the design and tooling that was supposed to be exclusive to us, they stole an idea that they were too stupid to come up with themselves. We knew there was a market for OKEAH reissues, and the whole reason the edition was limited to 300 pieces was that Volmax didn't believe there was even a market for that many! They were too busy turning their backs on the 3133 and beginning their love affair with ETA to know their own customers. The HdR guys assumed the entire risk of this project, then when the idiots at Volmax saw that there was indeed a huge demand for the watches produced (which were better designed than the earlier OKEAH reissues that Volmax designed, and much better than any of the new Swiss "Aviator" abominations that no one cares about). I have purchased several new Volmax watches in the past, the OKEAH being my final new Volmax purchase. I look forward to the day when, after Volmax inevitably goes out of business, another firm resurrects Poljot, Sturmanske, Kirova and the other trademarks of the First Moscow Watch Factory.
> 
> ......


Taking this words..... +1.000.000. I agree, Mike. |>

All is already said.
No valid excuses to justify the doubling of a collection designed and paid for a private customer.
Think about other questions, would try to defend the indefensible.


----------



## Bobzep

That's not the way it is usually done in N.A. Consequently the number of lawyers abounds in the states.


----------



## El Monitor

Bob Bethell said:


> All I can say is, let us see a contract between Volmax and our guys spelling this out. Everything else is hearsay. Besides, it is all done now.


There is not a "paper" or a contract, just 100 emails between two people who (I had supposed) "both" were gentlemen. :think:

You can insist about it, but it not change the situation.
Do you want to see the emails and how Volmax agreed the conditions of the private business?
Do you want to see how Volmax denied for more than five times they will not make more watches as ours (in the future) because these watches are not on their wave or into their "sales policy"?
Do you want to see the email about "how Volmax denied" (since 2011 till yesterday) they are doubling the Okeah F.E watches?

Ops...!! No, I´m sorry, I never do that, I´m a gentleman. 
And maybe you don´t need to see the emails, because... maybe you´re one of them (or maybe you don´t know the word "honesty").


----------



## El Monitor

Vyshnee said:


> If you've ever done any business or travelling abroad you will know that in some places legitimate honourable business is secured on a hand-shake. In fact, word-of-honour is sometimes the only option. And there's often a price to pay when that trust is broken.


Well said!! :-!

That´s why you´re my friend . :-d


----------



## Bobzep

The nature of your post suggests why I would really be apprehensive to do business with your organization, sir. In fact, I've pretty much had it with the number of jerks popping up on this forum.


----------



## El Monitor

Bob Bethell said:


> The nature of your post suggests why I would really be apprehensive to do business with your organization, sir. In fact, I've pretty much had it with the number of jerks popping up on this forum.


With all my respect...

The nature of your post also suggests to me why I would really be apprehensive to do business with you, sir:

I´m sure you will also make copies of the watches asked, as Volmax did.
_
"Honesty should be above money".
_
Just different points of view, no problem.

Greetings.


----------



## emoscambio

Something is getting out of control here!

Relax guys, chill down, stay cool!

Here, some relaxation images... borrowed from a former post on this forum (not this thread...)


----------



## Oldheritage

Bob Bethell said:


> The nature of your post suggests why I would really be apprehensive to do business with your organization, sir. In fact, I've pretty much had it with the number of jerks popping up on this forum.


You wouldn't expect a company to honor their word?


----------



## Bobzep

Yes, but I would want their word backed up by a contract. They might not keep to the letter of it, but at least I would have done my part. Enforcing it would be a David and Goliath battle, with Goliath easily winning. Re: the watch. From the photos I have seen of the ones questioned, they look like the FE versions. I'm surely no expert, but I could detect no difference in the case or back, although one of you might find something.


----------



## Bobzep

Blessed are the peacemakers! You are right. After all, they are only watches ...


----------



## demag

Guys, Guys. What's done is done. Those of you who got one of 300 Forum watches are still very lucky. Irrespective of what has been done and said, you all own a piece of history, no one can take that away from you. I would have given my right arm for one of those watches but I was too late on the Forum and missed out. These are beautiful watches brought about by a number of hard working individuals on the Forum for the good of everyone here. These people also worked hard in trying to get the Tereshkova project going and are now working on the new Project watch. Volmax will do what Volmax will do. We are a small number of people who have no clout against big companies. Why are they in business? To make money! The Wus project pricked their ears and they realized it could be a money spinner. The tooling was all done thanks to a number of enterprising Forum members here and the rest is history. Carlos you have emails saying there will be no more production after the "final" run. Let's face it whatever you want to hear they will say it. Unfortunately in today's world a lot of business works this way. Don't be angry, be proud! Look what you did! You and the rest of the team did what a lot of people could not do, would not know how to do but you did it. You did the impossible, you got the OKEAH in production again. Each and every person on here who owns one of those 300 watches has a very important piece of Russian watchmaking history. Don't forget that. I think someone said in a previous post, you have to put what has happened over the recent past behind you and you have to move on however bad it feels.


----------



## El Monitor

demag said:


> Guys, Guys. What's done is done. Those of you who got one of 300 Forum watches are still very lucky. Irrespective of what has been done and said, you all own a piece of history, no one can take that away from you. I would have given my right arm for one of those watches but I was too late on the Forum and missed out. These are beautiful watches brought about by a number of hard working individuals on the Forum for the good of everyone here. These people also worked hard in trying to get the Tereshkova project going and are now working on the new Project watch. Volmax will do what Volmax will do. We are a small number of people who have no clout against big companies. Why are they in business? To make money! The Wus project pricked their ears and they realized it could be a money spinner. The tooling was all done thanks to a number of enterprising Forum members here and the rest is history. Carlos you have emails saying there will be no more production after the "final" run. Let's face it whatever you want to hear they will say it. Unfortunately in today's world a lot of business works this way. Don't be angry, be proud! Look what you did! You and the rest of the team did what a lot of people could not do, would not know how to do but you did it. You did the impossible, you got the OKEAH in production again. Each and every person on here who owns one of those 300 watches has a very important piece of Russian watchmaking history. Don't forget that. I think someone said in a previous post, you have to put what has happened over the recent past behind you and you have to move on however bad it feels.


Nice words, demag. 
A little calm is always welcome.
"Sharks" continue snacking until the end of the days. We just need to keep your teeth away.

Thanks. |>


----------



## Bobzep

Well put, demag. A few bragging rights may have been lost, but that's about it. And the best of luck to those who can purchase one of the newly released versions if it is of the same quality as the FE.


----------



## Bobzep

Good luck in your future endeavors, El Monitor.


----------



## tribe125

_Gentlemen..._

This thread has been reported to the moderating team because some disrespectful remarks have crept into the discussion. Without reading all seventy-five pages... I can see that there's cause for all kinds of emotions, but please keep it civil.

Thank you.

*Moderator*


----------



## polmax3133

When compared to my original Okeah FE, and the others that I have seen, the date rings are different to the one displayed on the Volmax Okean FFE(hijack model) displayed at Russia2All.

The date ring assembled to the original Okeah FE movements was normally used on the upscale models (i.e. Buran, Strela etc):









The normal date ring used in most other chronographs and the Okean displayed at Russia2All:









I would also like to see a picture of one or more of the movements from the new Volmax edition. :think:

And just for the record, the serial number on the movement of the original *#176 = 18962*.


----------



## Bobzep

Are there any other differences, Polmax?


----------



## nectarios73

well put demag !up to a point.
this forum together with hdr is a place anyone can search if hes interested in russian watches, he ll search it here, so you are not david
and certainly volmax is not a giant multinational nor the goliath. and who talked about legal action?
anyone who ll try to cheat you is counting on this kind of behaviour-let it go,move on etc( where really?...untill next trap?)
did anyone tried to talk with them? what they have to say?.
apathy is not the sollution


----------



## avers

Regardless of how many additional watches were produced - keep in mind that we still got the best price for the project watches. All dealers and stores currently sell OKEAHs for substantially higher amount that we paid here at forum.


----------



## nectarios73

keep in mind that you ordered it because it supposed to be the final edition


----------



## polmax3133

Bob Bethell said:


> Are there any other differences, Polmax?


No, as far as I can tell the same dial, bezel, luminance and case back engraving were used. I'm not sure that anything other than the dial, bezel, lume and case back engraving were custom made for the Okeah FE watch. The case and hand set were already available. Volmax could have _at least _eliminated the numbering and special engraving on the case back...


----------



## Girolamo

polmax3133 said:


> When compared to my original Okeah FE, and the others that I have seen, the date rings are different to the one displayed on the Volmax Okean FFE(hijack model) displayed at Russia2All.
> 
> The date ring assembled to the original Okeah FE movements was normally used on the upscale models (i.e. Buran, Strela etc):
> 
> View attachment 847207
> 
> 
> The normal date ring used in most other chronographs and the Okean displayed at Russia2All:
> 
> View attachment 847208
> 
> 
> I would also like to see a picture of one or more of the movements from the new Volmax edition. :think:
> 
> And just for the record, the serial number on the movement of the original *#176 = 18962*.


Many thanks!!


----------



## El Monitor

Bob Bethell said:


> Good luck in your future endeavors, El Monitor.


Thanks Bob Bethell, we ´ll try our best, as always we did.

Polmax, thanks to look for a difference, we´ll see if all date ring of the doubled F.E series are like this or just a couple were used.


----------



## El Monitor

Well, some people wanted to see a sample of a F.E "doubled"....

Ok, here´s the pics of a couple F.E watches showed on an offciail Aviator shop (Ismailovo, Moscow):










As you can see, the serial number of this copy, is *022/300.*

*The proud owner of the original Okeah F.E watch is our friend "bowman" who have the watch on his wrist.
*


















As far as we know, it seems to be there are more pieces on sale in this shop (012/300 and more), and also, there are a few more in other Aviator shop (close to the first one).

EDIT:

Price of these "copies": *642 *euros.
Price of the original Okeah F.E: *348* euros.


----------



## michele

Bob Bethell said:


> In fact, I've pretty much had it with the number of jerks popping up on this forum.


If you think this forum is fiull of jerks, well, maybe it's not made for you.


----------



## Paulo

Imitation is a form of compliment (although sick and devious).

In this case we have a company that could have done this limited edition on its own, but hadn't the b... to move ahead. Then, seeing our initiative success went free-riding.

I almost feel pitty for their miserable behaviour...


----------



## WelshWatchNut

I did it, I've ordered an Okeah and its on its way........

....from our friend Julian in Germany. Its the 2011 reissue with no crown at 9 and he had a single one left which cost me EU385 including delivery. Even though I was just a few weeks too late for the FE project and was too low down on the reserve list I did not wish to have the FFE for the following reasons;

Cost: Its way more money than the FE was.

Principle #1: I said from the start I would never buy a watch from a forumer who bought it simply for profit and I surely wont buy one from organisations who wish to make even more profit on it off the back of somebody else's recent research work. Most watches today are re-imaginings of earlier versions but are not blatant about it.

Principle #2: The FE are _your_ watches, they _mean_ something to _you_ and were part of an illustrious project. The FFE are copies of that project therefore I would always feel that I have somebody else's unique numbered watch on my wrist hence my reason to go for the earlier 2011 issue.

Wear yours with pride people, they are yours and you know they are the originals

-WWN


----------



## michele

Paulo said:


> Imitation is a form of compliment (although sick and devious).
> 
> In this case we have a company that could have done this limited edition on its own, but hadn't the b... to move ahead. Then, seeing our initiative success went free-riding.
> 
> I almost feel pitty for their miserable behaviour...


There are many ways to "copy" or take inspiration without infringing the intellectual work of other people. 
Unfortunately, the "total copy" seems the easiest way to make money.

Look at the white Radio Room watch made four years ago - the "nice people" of an Indonesian forum, literally stolen the drawing without changing even a single detail. They did not ask, although it was not a problem to give the permission for free (we made the project for free...and i even paid for my own watch). Hopefully we made a "WUS" inscription on the dial so the two versions can be distinguished easily.

Those things should not happen with an expensive chronograph, and it is very bad to see this behavior by a company like Volmax.

Also, HdR could release a further certificate to every single owner of the "real" FE, with the serial number, the date of purchase, the name of the owner, the name of the designers, and signed by hand, making an "added value" for the "real" final edition.


----------



## chirs1211

Where can i get one of the Okeah final edition banners?

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## WelshWatchNut

michele said:


> Also, HdR could release a further certificate to every single owner of the "real" FE, with the serial number, the date of purchase, the name of the owner, the name of the designers, and signed by hand, making an "added value" for the "real" final edition.


This completely. It could be emailed to all the purchasers of the original FE


----------



## nht

If there were still doubts, it seems to me that now is proved, with objective info, the lack of seriousness, of ethics and moral of this company called "Volmax". :-x:rodekaart

The team of "OKEAH FE" struggled for almost 1 year so that this doesn't happen... Unfortunately without success. I'm very sorry. :-(

I must say that over time, I learned to like "Volmax". I felt a special affection for its brands and its watches... 

But at a glance... everything changed! "Volmax" lost all credibility with an attitude of pure greed and nothing worthy.


----------



## El Monitor

michele said:


> There are many ways to "copy" or take inspiration without infringing the intellectual work of other people.
> Unfortunately, the "total copy" seems the easiest way to make money.
> 
> Look at the white Radio Room watch made four years ago - the "nice people" of an Indonesian forum, literally stolen the drawing without changing even a single detail. They did not ask, although it was not a problem to give the permission for free (we made the project for free...and i even paid for my own watch). Hopefully we made a "WUS" inscription on the dial so the two versions can be distinguished easily.
> 
> Those things should not happen with an expensive chronograph, and it is very bad to see this behavior by a company like Volmax.
> 
> Also, HdR could release a further certificate to every single owner of the "real" FE, with the serial number, the date of purchase, the name of the owner, the name of the designers, and signed by hand, making an "added value" for the "real" final edition.


Certainly, the HdR team we will think about it.
It´s a good idea to send a new certificate to all Okeah F.E owners.


----------



## arktika1148

WelshWatchNut said:


> I did it, I've ordered an Okeah and its on its way........
> 
> ....from our friend Julian in Germany. Its the 2011 reissue with no crown at 9 and he had a single one left
> 
> Many congrats. mate !!!!!!
> 
> Please post some pics. when in. Prob. 2-3 days or so from Julian to UK. Cheers


----------



## cestommek

camouflage said:


> sounds like typical Russian business )


Volmax is a Swiss company. I don´t think they do any of this, without your permission.


----------



## cestommek

demag said:


> Guys, Guys. What's done is done. Those of you who got one of 300 Forum watches are still very lucky. Irrespective of what has been done and said, you all own a piece of history, no one can take that away from you. I would have given my right arm for one of those watches but I was too late on the Forum and missed out. These are beautiful watches brought about by a number of hard working individuals on the Forum for the good of everyone here. These people also worked hard in trying to get the Tereshkova project going and are now working on the new Project watch.* Volmax will do what Volmax will do. We are a small number of people who have no clout against big companies. Why are they in business? To make money! *The Wus project pricked their ears and they realized it could be a money spinner. The tooling was all done thanks to a number of enterprising Forum members here and the rest is history. Carlos you have emails saying there will be no more production after the "final" run. Let's face it whatever you want to hear they will say it. Unfortunately in today's world a lot of business works this way. Don't be angry, be proud! Look what you did! You and the rest of the team did what a lot of people could not do, would not know how to do but you did it. You did the impossible, you got the OKEAH in production again. Each and every person on here who owns one of those 300 watches has a very important piece of Russian watchmaking history. Don't forget that. I think someone said in a previous post, you have to put what has happened over the recent past behind you and you have to move on however bad it feels.


I agree.
The money it´s the only important to the watch companies:-(


----------



## cestommek

WelshWatchNut said:


> I did it, I've ordered an Okeah and its on its way........
> 
> ....from our friend Julian in Germany. Its the 2011 reissue with no crown at 9 and he had a single one left which cost me EU385 including delivery. Even though I was just a few weeks too late for the FE project and was too low down on the reserve list I did not wish to have the FFE for the following reasons;
> 
> Cost: Its way more money than the FE was.
> 
> Principle #1: I said from the start *I would never buy a watch from a forumer who bought it simply for profit and I surely wont buy one from organisations who wish to make even more profit on it off the back of somebody else's recent research work*. Most watches today are re-imaginings of earlier versions but are not blatant about it.
> 
> Principle #2: The FE are _your_ watches, they _mean_ something to _you_ and were part of an illustrious project. The FFE are copies of that project therefore I would always feel that I have somebody else's unique numbered watch on my wrist hence my reason to go for the earlier 2011 issue.
> 
> Wear yours with pride people, they are yours and you know they are the originals
> 
> -WWN


...interesting point :roll:


----------



## Paulo

michele said:


> Bob Bethell said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I've pretty much had it with the number of jerks popping up on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think this forum is fiull of jerks, well, maybe it's not made for you.
Click to expand...

I'd say more. If you think everyone around you are jerks maybe it's the other way around...


----------



## Bobzep

Or maybe I'm just perceptive. Have you noticed a lack of sponsors here lately? I originally joined this forum for the camaraderie, but some of you are just plain nutty...accusing manufacturers and dealers of "high treason" for devaluing your little treasures by daring to produce and sell more of them, then attacking members who disagree with your extremism. I was hopeful this episode would be handled by a moderator - but not by one who apparently is deeply involved in dubious adventures with a a sister forum. This will probably be deleted, but that's OK. In light of the asinine remarks above, I stand by my "number of jerks" summation.
Just one more guy who's "outahere."


----------



## Oldheritage

It's not that they produced more, it's that they assured us that they wouldn't. So you think that this is good business practice and that my reaction is extreme? I personally disagree and I find this way of conducting business revolting.


----------



## VEV 1138

Obviously, this has become quite a contentious issue, and had we realized what this would have evolved into, we would have focused our attention on a different watch. I'm not sure what to make of all this at this point and I know that no protestations on my part will convince anyone that we did NOT knowingly seek to sell an improper watch. There is nothing I can do about that. The thread about the FE Okeah is now 78 pages long. I didn't study it before we picked up the watches and was not engaged in where the creation or selling of this watch stood before all this. Perhaps I should have been...

My issue is with what the definition of ethics is in these matters. Resellers are defended and even celebrated that are gray market dealers who have never worked properly with the manufacturers. They undercut the legitimate distributors, don't follow the rules we have to, and make it very difficult for us to work with our authorized retailers who point to their pricing and policies that don't conform. Yet they are deemed okay and we have one issue with one watch after years of proper sales and now have the scarlet letter on us and are called "profiteers."

As the previous poster pointed out, this is arguably the largest and most well known Russian watch forum (at least in the English speaking world) and yet among all the manufacturers, distributors and sellers, not a single one is a sponsor of this forum now. I mentioned in the other thread that I left this forum four years ago. And I admit without reservation that I made my share of mistakes here. Ernie kicked me off as a sponsor (obviously, I am still a member) back in 2009 when I had all those problems with the member "Desant" attacking me and our company and things were never right after that. We didn't choose to leave. We were asked to by the owner. (I don't know what happened with Irina, but it must have been something quite bad to finally drive her away).

But until this came up it had been many months since I came here. Thread after thread maligns manufactures and sellers with false accusations and insults and oddly targets those of us who are legitimate members of the selling community and gives a pass to the gray market. When we try to clarify things we are accused of having ulterior motives and not being trustworthy. So, again, that was why I wasn't engaged in the earlier discussion of the FE Okeah. I get so upset by what I read here that it just got to where I didn't want to come at all.

I don't know what the final verdict will be on this issue at hand. And, of course, this forum is for the members and not for the manufacturers or the sellers. But it would seem if what little real infrastructure that is left tied to the real Russian watch industry is to thrive, we would be better off working together than apart.

Our entire company consists of my wife and me and one part-time person. We work out of our home and we have put everything we have into this business. If we are profiteers that are getting rich off the naivete of unwitting buyers, then we are not very good at it...


----------



## Bobzep

I just saw you post. No, this is not how I would do business, but I am not manufacturing mechanical watches against a growing tide of Asian imports of improving quality. We simply should not fault a watchmaker and distributors when we don't know all the facts. To do otherwise is incredibly naive and for a forumer to call me potentially dishonorable is unwarranted. It frankly angers me. This overall is a great group, and I hate to see it sink to such a level.


----------



## WelshWatchNut

I'd say R2A have acted fairly, its Volmax that have not been entirely forthcoming...


----------



## polmax3133

skapig said:


> I also noticed the difference in the date ring fonts, but after digging deeper I found "look at my watch" pictures from the original FE owners with both fonts, and the recent post in this thread of the "FFE" from a storefront has the serif font while the R2A pics have sans serif.
> 
> This seems like standard practice if you look at pictures of other watches that are supposedly in the same production run... especially with Volmax. I think with the movements in shorter supply they just take what they can get. I found some posts (on other models) where Volmax was using other variants of the 31 in place of the 3133 and just "hiding" the extra functions.
> 
> Once mine comes in, I can remove the caseback for a movement shot or two if you would like.


Yes, I did notice that when El Monitor posted those pics from Moscow. You would think that they could manage uniformity on that first 300 piece order, but maybe the 3133 supply is nearing the end and this is the last gasp of 
chronograph production from Russia. Time to start buying up some of those old and ugly Poljots from the 90s for future parts...

And be careful when unscrewing the case back, mine was on very tight!


----------



## Bobzep

I'd love to be able to unscrew some of mine...sometimes its the snap-on backs that are hard to remove.


----------



## michele

Bob Bethell said:


> Or maybe I'm just perceptive. Have you noticed a lack of sponsors here lately? I originally joined this forum for the camaraderie, but some of you are just plain nutty...accusing manufacturers and dealers of "high treason" for devaluing your little treasures by daring to produce and sell more of them, then attacking members who disagree with your extremism. I was hopeful this episode would be handled by a moderator - but not by one who apparently is deeply involved in dubious adventures with a a sister forum. This will probably be deleted, but that's OK. In light of the asinine remarks above, I stand by my "number of jerks" summation.
> Just one more guy who's "outahere."


Indeed, i was not handling this thread, because i always risk to be accused of something new - and yep, here is the proof.

The thing that still leave me suprised, is that this people still complains even if i don't make anything. 
Still complains even when they say "this forum is made by jerks and i don't want to frequent it".

If this place is made by asinine people and jerks, why to continue to frequent it?


----------



## El Monitor

Craig, let´s talk from the calm...

Personally and from the heart, I don´t wish anything bad for you, and I wish you good luck with your company and sales.
Ok, maybe you were a victim of the situation, but now, you know the full history of the Okeah Final Edition watch by reading 75 pages.
Please, understand if you continue selling "copies" of our F.E watch, the feelings of many people about you will be not so postive.

I know you´re also in a difficult situation, you have bought these watches and... What to do now? I don´t know, but think about that.

People on the forum, we´re not always "rare people who talk bad about companys and sellers", we just try to inform about the positive and negative issues in all around watches. And of course, if Volmax are doubling our watches and you have part of this copies, we talk about it as a bad behavior. 
Then, let´s try to solve it.

Greetings.


----------



## VEV 1138

El Monitor said:


> "you know the full history of the Okeah Final Edition watch by reading 75 pages."
> 
> Let's not go that far... I didn't read all 75 pages ;-)
> 
> Seriously though, I don't have an answer that would be acceptable to all involved. And asking us to just toss watches we've also invested in doesn't seem quite fair either (which you acknowledge). Regardless of what they are in relation to the forums, these watches are for sure actual Sturmanskie watches produced by the manufacturer with the real (and increasingly rare) 3133 and at their factory. They aren't knock-offs like the Rolex fakes all over the web and they aren't frankens from E-bay.
> 
> And if they are even the _slightest _bit different than the originals (as someone pointed out about the date wheel) they are technically a different edition. Whether it is something any of us agree with as appropriate, it is long-standing practice in the watch industry (and others) that changing any one thing about a watch (or car or lighter or knife, whatever) creates a new edition. Some companies (not necessarily Russian) even include a change to the original strap in that equation. (This, of course, is irrespective of any agreement there may have been with Volmax).
> 
> This, obviously, is quite an unusual set of circumstances.
> 
> To help at least some, I have changed the copy on the private listing to try and avoid it looking as if we are selling the forum's final edition. I cannot, as one person suggested, mark these as NOS, as they were not sold to me that way and that would be just as inaccurate:
> 
> "Russia2all has secured a very small quantity of one of the final editions of the Sturmanskie Ocean Russian chronograph. This watch is nearing the end of its production and we were able to secure just a few for our customers. Whether more or produced or not, this is the last batch R2A will ever be picking up. We are offering these in a private sale to our current customers only. The product will check out like any other, but this link is only available by private email. Given the rarity of this model, we are unable to offer any additional discounts."
> 
> I do really want to move on though... We've beat this horse until it is thoroughly and irreversibly dead at this point. Let's shelf this and we can always come back to it later.
> 
> thanks,
> Craig


----------



## tribe125

VEV 1138 said:


> We've beat this horse until it is thoroughly and irreversibly dead at this point. Let's shelf this and we can always come back to it later.


Good idea. I asked for civility a couple of pages back, but it hasn't happened...

If nothing else, one or two contributors need to cool down a bit. With that in mind, I'm closing the thread.

Forum moderators who know the background of this issue better than I do can re-open it in a day or two if they wish, or follow some other direction. Personally, I can't imagine that much remains to be said. Nothing polite, anyway.


----------

